# Greeky gets serious!!!



## greekblondechic (Dec 20, 2003)

Alright..after looking through some other journals, I've decided it's time to start my own so here goes...

I need to lose weight blah!!! 
Not sure what my stats are..but I do know I gained 4-5lbs during finals 
Currently dealing with some major tummy problems (IBS) and eating disorderish problems (binges) altho I think the binges might be under control now that school's out YAY!

Ok here's my *ideal* diet plan:

45 mins empty stomach cardio (5x a week)

1/2 cup oatmeal w splenda/cinnamon
1.5 scoop protein OR 6 whites
3 strawberrries

4oz chicken or can of tuna + salad and 1tbsp olive oil or a few peanuts
1 fruit (banana, apple, etc)

1.5 scoops protein 1-2tbsp peanut butter

weights (3x a week)

4 oz chicken + salad + small sweet potato
(no sweet potato on non weight days)

6 whites or 1.5 scoop protein

Now as I mentioned this is IDEAL not Real LOL
I come from a traditional greek family who bugs me soo much just for not eating bread and pasta and other stuff, so sometimes i just try to adapt what they are eating to my diet as best I can..this usually means for lunch or dinner I am sometimes eating non lean meat such as pork or beef or lamb..I try to cut off as much fat as i can..

Also, as mentioned earlier I have some stomach problems..it sucks because I cant even eat some of the healthy things id like bc they make me feel sick but hopefully ill conquer it soon
For a while it was making me binge bc simple starchy carbs like crackers help calm an upset tummy, but I am avoiding those now because every time i eat them they set me off to BINGE horribly 
Stress and depression/anger probably also contributing to binges.. trying to take care of that too.

I never measure my salad/veggies..is that ok??
Also sometimes I dont measure meat..try to eyeball it..I know that's bad.. 

Ok I will get back to u guys with stats when I measure tomorrow..keep in mind I gained during finals YUCK
and I may even take before pics when I get my cam on 

Im excited to be on this forum, I know u guys will be soo helpful  Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 20, 2003)

Ok so, now here's what I ate today

45 mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5scoop protein, sugar free syrup

ground beef (didnt measure..estimate 3/4 -1c including the veggies in it..too much)
asparagus
*forgot the banana!* 

low carb protein bar

can tuna + spinach
1 box sugar free jello

skipping last meal - too sick to my stomach, goin to bed early

also had a whole bunch of sugar free candies
have been using them in attempt to stop binges thru substitution but i think they make me sick, so im going to give them up

I have a sort of sweet addiction, even with artificial sweeteners
Trying to wean myself off them and get taste buds to adjust bc right now i use TOOO much splenda

However i didnt binge today yay!!! And i did not even TOUCH the choc chip waffles sitting in the fridge which are always a huge temptation for me..so far so good..


----------



## A.B (Dec 20, 2003)

before you post your pic you must be aware that I am the site pic mod. you must send your pics to me before posting so that I can make sure there clean.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 20, 2003)

Greek!

Good luck with your journal!   Reading your diet made me hungry!
If you get the munchies, try that Polar Ice Gum.  I love the stuff!  It keeps me from eatting the cookies and sugar candies that work always has.

Have you ever tried protien powder pudding?  That is a yummy snack too.  Very easy to make just have to use a protein powder that tastes good.   To make, you use sugar free pudding powder in choc.  add that to about 1 1/4 to 1/2 c. water, then two HUGE scoops of protein powder.  Mix with a fork till thick.  Stick in the frig for about an hour...then eat!

As far as the salad, I usually go throw heads of lettuce as my snack foods too.  I cut it in fourths and eat it like potato chips.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 20, 2003)

Looks really good especially the idea on (which you should be following ) any way its a start.  I swear It was worse then pulling teeth to you to get to start one, but trust me in the end you will thank me for doing so !! We have come along way already lets not take 2 steps back and 1 foward.  lets keep moving forward you can do it and people are here to support you in any way shape or form


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> I have a sort of sweet addiction, even with artificial sweeteners
> Trying to wean myself off them and get taste buds to adjust bc right now i use TOOO much splenda


Oh my god. I think I have met my twin. I could live off of sweets, for real. I find if I eat even too much splenda it upsets my stomach too. And binges-that part of my past life story-present too! Glad you're here! Good luck and I look forward to reading your journal!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2003)

> Currently dealing with some major tummy problems (IBS)


Papaya enzyme chewables have helped me with IBS and sore stomach bloating from carbs.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes jodi, I agree and also some ginger root will.  I swear I almost was going to go over there with a bat and chase her to the doctors office.  She is a very dedicated girl and just needs a kick in the ass and to twist her arm but eventually she listens to me.  Jodi if you want a good enzyme ck out  wobenzyme I wil find the link. They are excellent.  For IBS equactactin and benefiber work wonders.  I think more people suffer from IBS then they realize and I think we should start a thread so people are more aware of this.  It affects 20 % of americans and some times people are obivous that they have it and don't know it.  So far For IBs I have found Enyxmes and acidolpholisis, biffidolpholis, and other bacteria cultures help out tremendously.   I think the reason alot of people can not reach their goals is becuase they body can not assimulate the food properly and it just end up bloating them.  You agree?  Becuase as I stated before we are not what we eat but what we can assimulate ...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

Welcome GreekChick  

I used to eat alot of sweets however when you get off of the sugar you really dont crave any...i know that it sounds hard to believe but its true....sweetners and sugar will cause you to cave sweets and so although the first week is hellish...if you go no sugar you will crave no sugar  i would start AFTER Xmas though  I will be watching you and if you have any ?'s just let me know. 

Jenny.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2003)

Ty very much everyone..already your support is so motivating!  Im the kind of person that needs a lot of support, so I am SO glad I joined.

Anyway, here's my stats as of today:

Used to be    
5'6.5"
145lbs 
chest 40
waist 28.25
hips 37
thighs 22.5

Currently 
152lbs 
chest 40
waist 29.25
hips 38
thighs 23.25
calves 14.5
arms 11.25

I know that I gained a bit of muscle and some of it is probably water as well.. but when I weighed myself I wanted to cry!!
I drank a cup of tea and went to the gym instead tho 

Anyway, Im going to try my very best to NOT cheat on Christmas..And also not drink on my 21st bday (Dec 27th)
Because I really want to get back to where I was..Im not happy with myself right now and I need to get back before I can be happy again.. 
I am wondering tho how I will pull off not drinking on my 21st tho LOL.. yet wondering if I take ALA if it will pretty much reverse any damage a few drinks would do..PLUS an extra cardio session on sunday.. like I said, losing weight is more important to me right now, but at the same time I know it will be hard to resist.. Altho I dont want my progress halted...any input on that would be great

Some excuses I thought of for not drinking:
"No thanks, I'm pregnant"
"Alcohol reacts badly with my schizo meds"
"My husband shot the last guy that tried to buy me a drink and I like you too much for that to happen"
Of course none of them are true  hehe
I'm single, sane (sort of), and not pregnant 

Ok I will update later with today's diet..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 21, 2003)

Good that you updated your general other wise I was going to come over there and kick you in the ass and make sure you do it.  See everything I told you so far has been right on.  Hon, this was the best move you have made in reaching your fitness goals. We are all here to suport you in time of need remeber that


----------



## atherjen (Dec 21, 2003)

Good Luck hun, you have tons of support right here!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 21, 2003)

todays diet

45min cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5scoop protein, sf syrup 
1 tsp unsweetened shredded coconut
4 strawberries

4oz deli turkey breast, no cal dressing 
lots of spinach
handful peanuts
1 large apple

unmeasured pork portion (i like to pick bones cant measure)
a bit spinach

diet hot chocolate
1 box sf jello
(again, got up late today and not too hungry)

I had no sugar free candy today yayyyy!

I'm a bit confused about two things:
First I know two protein sources a day should be fattier..but is pork acceptable?
Second, some sources say coconut is the best source of fat others say its the worst.. today I used more than usual, I usually only use a tiny bit bc a little goes a long way. so how is coconut as a fat source, and how is it just when u use a tiny bit?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 22, 2003)

You better keep updating this or santa isn't going to come visit you this year !!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 22, 2003)

lmao.. I am I am! I love it..I just have a lot of unanswered questions tho.. 
BTW what's santa getting me this year??? 
Before pics are coming soon..


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 22, 2003)

A year supply of ALA and protein powder !! LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 22, 2003)

hahaha santa must have money!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> A year supply of ALA and protein powder !! LOL



dang, well dear santa Ive been a very good girl too! haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 22, 2003)

hehe atherjen..ill share! 

todays diet + workout

45mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5scoop protein sf syrup
pinch coconut

can tuna + salad, balsamic + splenda (my fave dressing)
1/2 oz nuts (makes salad more yummy too)
1 whole apple (sliced, sf syrup or cinnamon, nuked for 2-2.5mins mmmm fake apple pie)

1.5scoop protein 1 large tbsp peanut butter sf syrup
(yeah i just got da vinci sf syrups so i use them a lot! yum!)

weights - chest and bi's ( i got SOOO weak)
sauna - 30mins 

diet v8 splash (20 cal - 6carbs)
4-5oz chicken, spinach, small sweet potato

1 box sf jello (beginning to see a trend here)
im actually wondering if jellos an acceptable source of protein LOL

It helps keep me from eating other junk 
again no sugar free candies woohoo!
I actually used to use gum and sf ff pudding to ward of cravings but i had to stop bc gum bad for heartburn and pudding=diary=high carbs esp if u eat a box a day!
i do use diet sodas, diet snapples, etc but tryin to give up diet soda .. 
TEA ROCKS..esp when u buy all diff cool flavors

j'bo..my cravings r gettin better but i dont think i can go completely no fake sugar... i would just like to be able to use less splenda and stevia..its expensive! lol how do i adjust my tastebuds? wean off over time?
jill..if i figure it out ill let u know!!

ty for the suggestions all..im goin to buy papaya tablets and SAN loaded next time i go out shopping!

How can i look my absolute best for my bday on saturday
tryin to lose water weight w sauna..what else?


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> How can i look my absolute best for my bday on saturday
> tryin to lose water weight w sauna..what else?



watch your sodium intake, Id cut back on all the artificial sweetners and products with it. also drinks TONS of water!!!  

btw, Happy early Birthday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks atherjen..i can watch sodium..but artificial sweeteners?! now ur askin a lot 

I was afraid i wouldnt get to post bc my power was out..but its back on yay!!!!

TODAY:

45 mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1/2 tsp milled flaxseeds
1.5scoop protein sf syrup 2 strawberries

4-5oz chicken salad small handful nuts 1 apple

1 and a half low carb protein bars (total 300cals 30g protein 14g fat)

salad w a tad low cal italian
6 medium shrimp scampi (asked for very light on butter still had plenty)
4-5oz(who knows) sirloin steak w sauteed onions and mushrooms
(didnt eat any of the cheese go me!)
broccoli (yum!)

wanted to do weights today but was very lightheaded and tired..possibly too much sauna..
got all my christmas shopping done tho! 

contemplating diuretics..i know theyre bad long term but what about very short term??


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 24, 2003)

diuretics arent a solution to weight gain...proper stable diets and exercise are the only things that work. just be patient and we will help you as best we can. relax over the holidays and once jan 2nd comes you better be ready to rock


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 24, 2003)

Greek keep it up hon you are doing really good. Holidays are coming and I have one cheat meal tommrrow and then I am done for I don;t know when.  MY one freind hasn't cheated since april 2003.  and you should see what he looks like now. I know you are discplined and your stress levels should be reduced alot becuase of no school. Enjoy the holidays,but think in moderation !!  MARCH 5-7 here I come !!


----------



## jstar (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi girl U are doing awesome! Weaning yourself off sugar, real and fake is a good idea. If you are doing the carb cycling diet then you get to eat fruits on your carb days, maybe that can be your sweet food? 

Any big plans for your birthday? My 21st was a huge snowstorm and I had to stay in! I hope you have better luck


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 24, 2003)

I dont intend to cheat over the holidays.. Ive had enough bad food to last me a while.. I need to really get going before I can reincorporate cheats..

All I know right now is for the past few days I can't go potty, I'm bloated, I'm dizzy/lightheaded, and constantly freezing unless I've got a nice cup of hot tea  this sucks!!!

BTW whats in March HAN?

I'm going to dinner and dancing with a bunch of friends on my bday..telling them I wont be drinking let's see what happens


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 24, 2003)

TODAY:

45mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1/2 tsp flaxseeds tiny pinch coconut sf syrup
6 whites 

can tuna, salad, handful peanuts 
1 apple

1tsp peanut butter

porkchop (dont know how much) salad no cal dressing

box sf jello, a few very small pieces of apple and melon
diet hot chocolate (yum)


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 25, 2003)

People should never concern themselves with weight alone. For a woman, I know it's especially hard not to, given how many have this notion of "how much" a woman should weigh.

Of course, that doesn't take into account body/bone structure, as well as the activity levels, and nature of the activities (weight lifting, for example).

Going by your measurements alone, and an assumption, I see nothing wrong with your weight, at all. I've known plenty of woman who were around 5'5'', and ~150, who looked damn good; certainly more so than their emaciated, Body By Buchenwald counterparts. 

And yes, chewable papaya/bromelain enzymes are absolutely splendid for IBS, as well as general gastrointestinal distress. The ginger can also help along similar lines.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 25, 2003)

Very true, that was one of the problem with starvation dieters and diet teas and the like. People lose bone density and muscle mass, and think they will somehow look better.

Think quality


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 25, 2003)

OK SO

I was planning on not cheating today..HA WHAT A JOKE
I totally messed up

started out fine...

1/2c oatmeal 1.5scoop protein
3 strawberries

4oz porkchop, salad, 1tbsp peanut butter
1 apple 

THEN!!!!!!!!
TONS of Shrimp w cocktail sauce, celery w tad dip, few carrots, lotsa lamb, salad, TONS of cherries and grapes!! a bit punch (fruit juice and diet soda) 
and two small bites of rum ball and 1 small bite baklava

That was the sinker..
i had some diet hot chocolate to avoid eating anymore but I already set myself up
went back and had 1.5 pieces baklava and 2.5 rum balls
and some chips and i basically wanted to eat whatever i could find even tho I was sick as hell..

Im not sure why when i start I just wanna keeeeep going and cant seem to stop even tho I feel SICKKK like, I wanna puke..
I know insulin is involved..but I also tryin to figure out the mental part of it..

All cuz I let myself have a tiny little taste...

BTW, I know its not all about weight..I do have a considerable amount of muscle and am actually concerned about going too low on calories (on days I stick to diet that is) ull see if i ever post b4 pics..

I did however lose 4lbs..(mostly water i bet) 
was down to 148 this morning (who knows after todays binge)

Oh well..this just means gotta do cardio on fri sat sun to make sure i dont get superfat from today! 

*sigh* and i wanted a break lol 

I'll figure myself out eventually..
Thanks for the support and comments guys, Im already addicted to this site, I love the feedback!


----------



## Monolith (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> OK SO
> 
> I was planning on not cheating today..HA WHAT A JOKE
> ...



LOL, sounds exactly how my day went.  Good intentions to start with... but with the family over, food everywhere... there's just no resisting.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, so glad your here honey, nice journal, very informative, I will be following along, cheering you on and also to see what HAN has to say, and I understand about carbs making your tummy feel better, that's all I could handle before I had my gall bladder taken out, take care babe and good luck...........


----------



## katie64 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> Some excuses I thought of for not drinking:
> ...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 26, 2003)

Viv, yesterday is history focus on the future do not dwell on the past . What done is done ...remeber holidays come around once a year so enjoy them and then deal with after affects. 2-3 days you will be back to normal.  new year starts very soon and there will be alot of changes happening for both of us i'm sure, just hang in there...we are here to support you


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow..feels like I havent posted in forever! LOL just been so busy
I'm going to try to remember the past two days diet as well as I can so here goes:

12/26/03

45 mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 
too much lamb again lol, salad (smushed first 2 meals together)
1 apple 1tbsp peanut butter(?)

low carb protein bar

chicken salad w bad stuff on it..mandarins, carrots, accidentally ate some of the chips that were mixed in but only a few
dressing was supposedly low cal..but always use dip fork method
sip of my friends mango madness drink at champps(MMMMM)

another low carb protein bar (bad I know..)
sugar free KY stinger..oops thats YJ Stinger hahaha 
this really worked, a lot better than the time i tried sf red bull

DANCING woohoo i love it! except for creepy guys tryin to take me home

12/27/03  MY 21ST BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!

(skipped cardio since I went dancing the night b4 and was goin again)
1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein pinch coconut
3 strawberries

lamb again! (none left haha)
1 apple 

1tbsp pb (ate some throughout the day.. :S)

low carb protein bar (i gotta stop eating those..)

chicken salad w raspberry vinegrette (who knows the nutrition info!!! (are artichokes ok? gotta look them up on fitday..)

two baby sips of my friends malibu bay breeze (I DIDNT REALLY DRINK ON MY BDAY GO ME!!!)

DANCING

BUT...at the diner afterward.. 
ordered a respectable tossed salad dipped fork in honey mustard..
then...ate a pancake drenched in syrup and a little butter
and 1/4 or so blueberry muffin (my friends suck  )
(paid for it with cardio today, will update w todays diet later)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 28, 2003)

freinds never do my dear and only some times can do more harm then good =, but they don't mean it and just don't understand some times.  this journey that we partake in only a few people every stay with it and when it comes to being the best it may mean sacrfices and challenges which ordianry people just will never understand


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

Today:

45mins cardio (sugar free YJ Stinger helped me a lot!)

1/2c oatmeal 1.5scoop protein

11 shrimp, salad, 3tbsp salsa, handful nuts
1 apple

low carb protein bar

rib steak mmmm salad

1/2 chicken salad w some weird dressing 2 small cubes apple
pecans (ive got to stop eating out!)

diet hot chocolate

during the afternoon i was sweating even tho my house was 66 degrees and i was wearing a tank top..WEIRD...wonder if it was the YJ stinger from the morning..


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Diet doesn't look all that bad.  I'd be tossing in a protein shake or 2 instead of the diet chocolate drinks  for example and what about your workouts?  Can you post some of those GC  (GC is your abbreviated name deary) lol.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

awww..you know ur in when they give u a special name! lol! thanks for the comment about my diet..ive been trying altho going out and being so busy its a little f'ed up.. 

the diet hot chocolate is to ward off chocolate cravings (only 25 calories!) when they get bad...not as a meal altho if i hadnt been going out late nights to diners and restaurants my last meal would probably be a shake
(gotta stop eating those damn protein bars)

I havent done weights in a while bc Ive been busy..will do them later today...
anyway..skipping cardio this morning bc i am SO tired, and when i got up to go to the kitchen i was majorly dizzy..so I figure I can go to the gym later but right now would not be a great idea..


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 29, 2003)

What kind of low carb bars were you eating?  
Great journal BTW!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey there! Great Journal!! Happy (little late) 21st birthday!!! Sounds like u had fun!!
I think I may have that IBS problem or something like it also. Have been dealing w/ stomach problems for probably 4 yrs. now.

Anyway-- wanted to say HI! 

Keep up the great worK!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks ncgirl and stacey 

my favorite low carb protein bars: STRIVE - Smores flavor, by Biochem i think

Stacey, its very common even tho u dont hear about it much..up to 20% of the population has it, altho some worse than others and its more predominant in women..and aggravated by stress..
wondering how u deal with it, or do u not know how? im still working on it.. send me a pm if u want to talk 

Anybody is welcome to send me a pm tho  but dont forget to leave comments  this journal has been helping me stay focused


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awww..you know ur in when they give u a special name! lol! thanks for the comment about my diet..ive been trying altho going out and being so busy its a little f'ed up..
> 
> the diet hot chocolate is to ward off chocolate cravings (only 25 calories!) when they get bad...not as a meal altho if i hadnt been going out late nights to diners and restaurants my last meal would probably be a shake
> ...




hahahaha  oh hell yea kiddo your IN.  I'm glad to hear your sensible and not risking injury just to get a workout in.  More of us should think that way.  I suppose that is where the phrase musclehead came from.   
dhuuu My shoulder really hurts today so I'll do some 225 over head presses to work it out. hahahahaha   Yea right.  that is most of us except that poundage. lol  
Good luck GC and I'll be keeping a VERY close EYE on that diet of yours excpecially starting Jan 2nd.  lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Got a comment for ya.......
Your a hotty  

Just thought i'd pop in to say G'day  Now you know someone in OZ


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

lol, thanks j'bos ass i mean rissole, and firestorm and ris u guys wanna make a love connection dont do it in my journal 

TODAY:

(yj stinger didnt work for me today...soooo tired! no cardio  )

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein
3 strawberries
1tbsp peanut butter

a very small handful peanuts

big chicken salad w carrots mandarins etc 
weird sesame dressing
accidentally ate some of the chips on it again 
they need to stop mixing those into salads wtf!

diet v8 tropical splash

5oz pork souvlaki, broccoli rabe 1 tbsp bbq sauce

1 box sf jello 
diet hot chocolate (i luvs me some fake junk!)

was going to go to the gym and do weights and then maybe cardio...but i never made it..I needed a day off...

been drinking too much diet soda/other drinks and not enough water ugh! need to stop partying and start sleeping lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, thanks j'bos ass i mean rissole, and firestorm and ris u guys wanna make a love connection dont do it in my journal


Hey i was never there.... but what about a love triangle??
You could love me, i could love you and Fire could love himself 


> accidentally ate some of the chips on it again
> they need to stop mixing those into salads wtf!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

hahahaha poor fire, somebodys gotta love him too!

(ordering no chips on salads from now on!) Geesh!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

omg i almost forgot... 5 gummy bears!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

mmmmm gummy bears.....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Young lady as ris stated I get to love me(little bastard that he is).
Regarding you though,,, you HAVE to cut OUT the soda and junk kiddo.  If your really serious about cutting your fat percentages you would be best off, not cheating little here and little there throughout the week and limit such cheating to what is known as a "cheat" day.  On the Cheat day that doesn't mean,, to go drink a liter of cola 1 pizza  1 1/2 gallon of Ice cream but a few small portions of one or 2 of those kinda things.   It also gives you something to look forward to all week.  Think about it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

DIET SODA ALWAYS!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

No no no,, it still causes you to retain water.  no no no and that is my final decision.  lol  If you must then you must but try curving some of those 'mistakes" ok? lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Listen to Fire GBC.... (big bastard that he is)


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

i know i know..just they taste soo good..and caffiene mmm...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll never argue with you regarding Caffiene because I love it also.  I get my fix in the form of coffee though.  And yes even I cheat with things.  I do put a "spot" of milk in mine 2% but only a touch. And Equal.  
But soda, as much as I love it also, I will have a glass every friday with dinner and I don't even go diet.  I go full blown Coke. huu rah!!!  Gonna cheat, cheat good I always say.  But that is pretty much my whole cheating routine.  No ice cream, candy chips nothing.  Just my glass of soda, 2 slices of pizza with cheese pulled off on fridays  and my coffee with Equal and a touch of 2%.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

OK, I must intervene FS and Riss and say  to GBC!  I love your journal, BTW!!!  The structure is quite cool!  

Diet Soda is awesome too, but my trainer forbids me to drink it so.............

OK, again, Hi GBC and I'm going to have fun following this as well!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

She is very honest and as bubbly as the soda she drinks Dave. Yes it will be fun following along with her and kicking her in the booty every once in awhile. lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

lol..yeah i need a swift kick in the butt sometimes, why else would i be here  btw thanks and hi david 
does your trainer forbid it bc of the bloating issue?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Greek he has the Adolph Hitler of trainers let me tell ya.  I think she seriously whips his ass when he trys to slack off!!!  I heard that on Christmas she set up survellance cameras around his appartment to make sure he didn't eat the cookie he left out for Santa.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2003)

I just don't understand why you need to loose weight.  You are absolutely stunning.  And I've never used the work stunning on this site or ever.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm a little more lient on people...  Got to break them in easy then we go gung ho !!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey there~

 well I'm not sure if thats my stomach problem or not?! I need to do research on it. I can't eat beef w/o throwing up- (been like that for 8 yrs or more)-- I can't eat before getting into a car--I will get sick. And my list goes on & on.... won't bore ya

Your journal looks really good!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 30, 2003)

stacey- try digestive enzymes..they help alot when trying to eat certain foods. best advice is just listen to your body and see what makes it agree and not agree.  Biofeed back is best indicator


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

i'm a bit depressed today... I feel like my diet ok it isnt great but its decent, and ive been doing a lot of cardio..and im getting nowhere! actually I appear to be getting fatter, but im praying its all water weight   pms sucks..

and why the heck am i always tired as hell, and coldddd, dizzy/lightheaded or just plain zoned out 

I feel so ugly and fat


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> I feel so ugly and fat


I feel like that today too. Watch your cardio-too much will just BURN muscle. Focus on your diet and weight training more.  Cheer up sunshine! We all have shitty days like that!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol..yeah i need a swift kick in the butt sometimes, why else would i be here  btw thanks and hi david
> does your trainer forbid it bc of the bloating issue?



Yes, the high sodium and carbonation I believe.  I miss my beloved Diet Pepsi!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> stacey- try digestive enzymes..they help alot when trying to eat certain foods. best advice is just listen to your body and see what makes it agree and not agree.  Biofeed back is best indicator



Thanks!! I will try that. I'm pretty use to what I can eat and not.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

YEP I have days like that to honey!! CHEER UP!! 

You need to give your diet more time to work also!! 
No giving up!


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i'm a bit depressed today... I feel like my diet ok it isnt great but its decent, and ive been doing a lot of cardio..and im getting nowhere! actually I appear to be getting fatter, but im praying its all water weight   pms sucks..
> 
> and why the heck am i always tired as hell, and coldddd, dizzy/lightheaded or just plain zoned out
> ...



greekbondechic......You shouldn't be depressed. Trust me you have NOTHING to worry about.  You going it going on.  Some days you are going to feel like a champ and some days you aren't.  Just stick it out and things will turn around. It's all about perception hun.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> diuretics arent a solution to weight gain...



...and very dangerous at that!


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> You need to give your diet more time to work also!!
> No giving up!



Stacey....Agreed.

greekblondechic.....Patience is key.  People sometimes think it is supposed to happen so quickly and then they eventually give up.  You aren't though. Stay focused.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i'm a bit depressed today...



Wow! Relax, you are being entirely too hard on yourself, you're talking crazy talk.

When running lower carb diets most people have to adjust, I know the first time I dropped carbs COMPLETELY from my diet it took about 4 days to even begin adjusting. After that I just did moderate carbs with oatmeal as my primary carb source, and was much better.

Persistence is what pays off, which is where most people fail.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

thanks..i love u guys!!!! 

mudge, im doing moderate carb..


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks..i love u guys!!!!
> 
> mudge, im doing moderate carb..




Glad to see you are in a better mood. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 30, 2003)

stacey..can u tell me what u can/cant eat? and how do u deal with it when u get sick? i guess in a pm if u want  (oh and u can def be a model)
btw djrx nice avi

TODAY:

45mins cardio

starlight mint 
1/2c oatmeal 6 whites sf syrup cinnamon
3 strawberries

can tuna, salad, 1/2 oz peanuts
40 cherries   (pms and they were soooo good *foodgasm*)

too many peanuts, some almonds (pms and boredom)
box sf jello

1.5 low carb protein bars (again pms..not going to buy anymore)

diet sodas, diet v8 tropical splash (better than eating chocolate and junk food!!!!)

1/2 big chicken salad w tad regular honey mustard and lite ranch
ordered no cheese on it so it wont tempt me hehe
ate a couple pieces of the pineapple on it, not more than 1/2-1 ring

other 1/2 of salad w no cal honey mustard by walden farms

might have a diet hot chocolate too 

im a fake food freak, its bad i know...but im breaking myself in slowly..least i got over my sf ff pudding and my sf candy and sf gum addictions..

always seem to have to replace my addictions with something else..

PMS is the mother of all excuses


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

Slowly is better than nothing!   The first step is always the hardest, so many people dont even try.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 31, 2003)

Your doing great hun! Oh, and I checked out your gallery- You should NEVER feel fat and ugly (although we all do)- your so pretty!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy New year sweetie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

ty nc, happy new year to stacey and everybody else *muah*

YESTERDAY:

1 hr cardio, abs (ball crunches 50 reg, 25 each side, another 20 reg)

1/2c oatmeal
(1 hr later)
tuna salad handful peanuts
large orange

low carb protein bar (atkins advantage peanut butter)

turkeyyyyyy, salad, too much cranberry sauce 
picked out chestnuts and raisins from the rice

DANCING
(my feet and legs are sooo tired..stupid knee high boots!)

candy (some runts, bottlecaps, 1 piece chocolate caramel thingie, 1 piece laffy taffy, 2 gumballs)
yeah figures..i always want junk food when i go to my friends house, and I never make smart decisions at 4am lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

oops almost forgot i had a few sips of champagne at midnight!

cheap and nasty tho, so it wasnt hard to put the cup down!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

somebody said im not motivated bc i was complaining about the cranberry sauce, candy and the new years cake i ate (this morning)


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Sometimes that is what the cheat meal is good for in my case, reminding me that I dont want to eat like that _all_ the time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah no doubt, i feel so ughhhh!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 1, 2004)

VIV,
I put away more food last night then then in a whole day!  luckily the food was made by my freinds that were into fitness so it wasn't that bad (well some of it was) LOL.  The brownies and heavy pound cake, and other little goodies did me in, but i took about 4 ripped fuels , 8 tabs of ALA through out the night and was actually fine in the morning.  I had about 2 drinks (diet coke and absolute ) a few coor light beer and I was feeling good, buit I was in control


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> 8 tabs of ALA through out the night and



What does this do for you HAN?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

TODAY:

(forgot the diet snapple apple i had last night..damn @ the carbs!)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE
No cardio no nothing!!!!

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries
1 piece Greek New Years Cake  
I hate holidays!!!!!!!!

dark turkey, salad, small handful peanuts
1/2 pomengrate

1.5 scoop protein 1 heaping tbsp pb

box sf jello
a lot of peanuts again  (this is becoming a real problem..)

more dark turkey, salad

1 scoop vanilla protein, butter buds, splenda, cinnamon mmm!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 1, 2004)

HAN..u can afford to F up a lot more than I can..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey, where's my new year pics?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

get that lactulose..I figured out what was going on !! it wasn;t diet, it wasn't stress, no blockage, or even anything to do with me,  it was MY HOUSE !!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Girl!!  Happy New Year!

Thanks for saying I could be a model Your the best!!!
The foods I stick with are: 
Baked chicken (with lemon pepper Sometimes)
ground turkey meat (99%fatfree)
Deer sausage (very Lean)
Chocolate Whey Protein pwd.
Green beans
Ranch Style beans (maybe once a wk)
Zone bars (maybe 2 a week)
Green peppers
lettuce
Brown rice
peanuts
pecans
fish oil
sf chocolate pudding
Strawberries
red grapes
oranges
Green apples

on occassion= chex mix (maybe once or twice a month now)
Bud light- maybe 5 A MONTH!

I'm pretty limited-- check out my journal when I put my food in there.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nuts may tend to really churn peoples stomach. My suggestion to you is to try the same kind of carbs for 3 days straight and then rotate and then find out what the limiting factor could be.  Simple process of elimination with out other varaible involved thats how i figured out my little problem !!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually- when I eat the above foods I'm just fine! I have a few peanuts everyday. Its when I eat other foods is when I get sick...or if I put Anything in my tummy before riding in a car.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

Same here you are used to eating clean and put crap in your body it will reject it.   GINGER ROOT should cure that nausiousness in stomach from driving


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

See thats what I was thinking also!!  I just can't figure out Why I can't get into a car after eating--Its even worse if I'm the Passenger!!! omg!  My Grandmother is the same way though--she gets Very car sick (tummy hurts) when shes the passenger! (all her life)  Wierd huh?!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

I am gonna try that Ginger Root!  Thanks!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

natures alterantive to dramine !!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

HuH??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 2, 2004)

dramamine used for motion sickness on boats


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh Mi gosh-- DUH!!! LoL

Sorry--was having a dumb moment!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Same here you are used to eating clean and put crap in your body it will reject it.   GINGER ROOT should cure that nausiousness in stomach from driving



Hmmmnnn... I never knew that about Ginger Root!  Thanks for the info HAN!  I just thought it was great flavoring for Chinese food ala wok style!    But I love Ginger and Chicken and I can't do without it and maybe this explains the lack of stomach sickeness when travelling.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ty nc, happy new year to stacey and everybody else *muah*
> 
> YESTERDAY:
> ...



Hey GBC!!  

Sounds like you had a GREAT time!!!  You're too funny with your concerns of what you eat.  With your activities and age, you can get away with it!!!  (God, I wish I was your age!  How can I turn back time??)  So don't fret and keep up your active lifestyle so added bad poundage won't stand in your way.  But on the other hand, if HAN says otherwise.............   

PS.  If you knew what I ate at 4 am when I'm with the band, my trainer would FIRE me!    maybe that's why I'm in the gym so much!!!    Ridding that bad elements!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2004)

My body hates greasy foods.   Nothing worse than tasting dinner 4 hours after you eat it.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> My body hates greasy foods.   Nothing worse than tasting dinner 4 hours after you eat it.



Ewwwwww..  I take it you don't fry your tortilla shells in oil, then!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 4, 2004)

david..i cant get away with it..i gain weight... anyway

CONFESSION TIME (i havent updated in a while!!!)

1/2/04

45mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein
4 strawberries

tuna, salad, peanuts
1 medium apple 5 cherries

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb

low carb protein bar

chicken salad w honey mustard

1/3/04

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

low carb protein bar

low carb protein bar

WEDDING:

glass champagne
few small pieces chicken, chinese roast pork

pineapple, coconut, lots of maraschino cherries
salad, prime rib, 2 stuffed mushrooms (no idea whats in them)
2 small bites potato (eh..I havent been missing anything!)

a few bites of wedding cake, ICE CREAM (lots of it in different forms, baked alaska, some other stuff) and two chocolate shots

some DANCING (helped kill some of the bad stuff)

and then oh no!
TONS OF CHOCOLATES! (I went back to my friends house and pigged out, the desserts from earlier like turned on the switch and i wanted mooorrrreeee)
maybe 15-20 almond hersheys kisses, 3 or so mini reeses, 1 bite size hersheys dark, 1 big chocolate lollipop, 2 coffee flavored lollis
(i cant believe it myself)

1/4/04

1 hr high intensity cardio
(no breakfast..was lunchtime said screw it)

4oz deli turkey, salad, large handful peanuts

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb, 1/3pkg sf ff pudding
(i need to find something else to use as a thickener for protein pudding..any suggestions?)

chicken salad w honey mustard

somebody kick me my friend baked cookies and i gave in..still weak in the mind from yesterdays binge
2 choc cookies, 3 coconut toffee square thingies, 2 bite size pecan things, handful cereal

WHY do i do this to myself? and HOW do i stop?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

One suggestion GB is before you put the candy in your mouth, drink a HUUUGE glass of water. I mean a huge glass of water. I have found that large amounts of water in a quick shot, tends to fight off those cravings pretty damn well.  You have nothing to loose, give it a try.  Remember I said  HUGE glass of water.  If you don't have an oversized glass then drink 2 normal sized glasses of water quickly.  don't be sipping it,, down them both.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats a great idea FS. I used to do that when I lost all of my weight. Kills the craving.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> david..i cant get away with it..i gain weight... anyway
> 
> CONFESSION TIME (i havent updated in a while!!!)
> ...



Don't be so hard on yourself!!  We all cheat sometimes!  Just shake it off and start all over again!

The water idea is a good one... fills up your tummy.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 5, 2004)

fiber will fill you up as well ... Just have to experimment to find out which one is comfortable for you


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hang in there sweetie!! I think we all get like that sometimes.  One piece of candy for me leads to a box of candy!! You had more restraint than I could have!! Just get back on track and you'll be fine.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the support fire rock sapphire han and ncgirl
u guys make me feel better

UGH! I did bad again today:
The days not over but I think im going to start updating this earlier in the day so i dont have to think too hard to remember breakfast then edit later lol:

So far today:

No workout, spent day with friend who is leaving for school instead

1.5scoop protein, 1/2pkg sf ff pudding, 1tbsp pb, pinch coconut
cinnamin splenda butter buds (weird but yummy pudding)

leftover chicken salad w honey mustard

another coconut toffee square thingie, a pecan thing and a choc cookie, and a few handfuls of cereal

2 chocolates, an herbal tea w already added sugar 

a lot of pineapple, a pear, canned peaches, toasted coconut, a bit choc pudding  and salad with rasberry vinagrette 
(we called it the gourmet tropical salad lol) 
a few spoons of friends ice cream mmmmm

Damn today i basically said fuck it..im tired of this dieting/binging cycle, i look horrible and bloated and fat, my diet is so messed up
However I will try the water thing (hope I remember to)
These past three days really suck, I might as well just inject fat onto my hips and stomach  lipojection LOL 
I have a serious sweet tooth, and I think I need to follow J'bos suggestion to completely cut it out to kill the cravings.. Cuz moderation doesnt seem to work, nor does substituting with diet soda I think that probably makes me crave more
I hate having to figure myself all out, wish I could just hook up to a machine and know EXACTLY what would work best for me
but alas i gotta do this long drawn out process, I know no carbs leans me out nice, but my body hates it and Im so tired, we'll see... ok will update again later


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Damn today i basically said fuck it..im tired of this dieting/binging cycle, i look horrible and bloated and fat, my diet is so messed up
> However I will try the water thing (hope I remember to)
> ...



Well, the last time I did this, it took a shock value within my life to snap me out of it of my cravings for certainties.  Based on what I've read and re-read... (yes I do do that to feel what you feel in the sense of frustrations) and I know, within time, you will be back on track.  Really, what you might want to try is stand, turn around and walk away from the cravings completely and go through a body clense.   Is your water intake enough?  Maybe you should increase it especially 10 mins before you eat?  What I do, believe it or not, because I used to love breads and French fries, I would chew on them and then just spit it out.  I know, it sounds gross but it appears that I'm eating it but the guilt is on my mind.  This won't work for chocolate though so don't try it!    Also, I even carry my trainer's card around (she has a gorgeous picture of herself on it and it reminds me of her hard nose toughness and attitude while diplaying beauty. Confusing but VERY cool.   ) and I'll pull it out whenever I get that craving because the goals set at hand by her, I have to achieve it!!!  It's what I paid her for!  That's another thing.  I think about the investment that I pay monthly and to spoil it like that is just wasting my time and money.  That right there is a HUGE motivating factor.  Money that I don't really have but invest in my health and future and time that I need to be in a studio but rather in the gym with her and in my own gym.

Don't stress too hard GBC, just re-evaluate and take a deep breath and continue on.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 5, 2004)

Rest of 1/5

Fish and salad

1 scoop protein


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thats a great idea FS. I used to do that when I lost all of my weight. Kills the craving.



Thanks for seconding my post my friend. So you can relate and validate this works.  Outstanding.  Hope she sees this.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2004)

guys and gals the water idea is NOT only about filling the stomach.  I can bet she and many like her including myself don't grab that cookie or candy or whatever bad thing it is just because we're hungy. It is because it's there for one thing and secondly a craving.  Every blue moon I get this incredible craving for Soda. don't ask me why but I do. So I go the fridge, see the soda pop BUT grab the pitcher of water instead, down a huge glass and I no longer have the craving for the pop.   
So my point is this.  Yes if fills you but MOST importantly,,, IT KILLS CRAVINGS.  Has something to do with the taste buds. Basically cools them down and stops the slobbering you were just doing over that chocolate KISS. hahahahaha


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't give up Sweetie.  We ALL have days where we feel fat and yucky!!!   BELIEVE ME!!!!  That's OK, just try harder tommorow!   I am starving today, I can't seem to get in enough food.  I will eat more than normal today and hopefully tommorow I will be good again.  I think I may be getting my period...  I am sure you know how that is!!!   

I am CRAVING CARBS!!!!   YUMMY!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 6, 2004)

lol, could u tell I was having my monthly visit from the carb-craving fairy???

TODAY:

50mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

fish, salad, small handful peanuts

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb

Weights: Legs! 
10min warmup treadmill

4*20 leg press
4*20 hamstring curls
3*20 calf raises
3*20 hip abductor
3*20 hip adductor
5min cooldown

usually only do 3 sets but i started off real light cuz its been a while..and i felt i could go more...

4-5oz chicken, spinach, 1 tbsp(?) oil..was on chicken dunno how much

box sf jello, diet hot choc
1 scoop protein


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Greeky, come over to the whore thread.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, could u tell I was having my monthly visit from the carb-craving fairy???
> 
> TODAY:
> ...




Yup.. I thought I recognized that stupid fairy!!  Hate him!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

Diet is looking very good !! don't be afraid to have some more nuts before bed time there are not going to hurt you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

Yay! pb with nighttime shake..i love pb!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 7, 2004)

yes but you need to get a more variety of EFAS not just from one source.  I use mix up oil oil, flax, hemp, flax, almonds, fish oils


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

ok ok...ill try to incorporate some variety.. 

TODAY:

no workout..lazy tired sore (yeah i know i shoulda went)

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

some chicken some tuna salad small handful peanuts
4 roasted chestnuts (woulda cut out peanuts if i had known!)

box sf jello 

1.5 scoop protein 1tbsp PB 1/3 pkg sf ff pudding

pork chop, salad

diet hot chocolate


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 7, 2004)

i was at the supermarket and i really wanted to buy sugar free candy but i put them back! stupid sugar free candy makes my cravings way worse and harder to resist


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

smart move hun.. .those sugar free candys just tend to mess me up even more. i get this idea in my head that since they are sugar free then 10 wont bother... ughhh bad idea.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 8, 2004)

Sugar free candy can make you crave more sugar becuase some of the ingredients cause a sugar spike after eaten


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

HANS, what specific ingredients would be causing the insulin spikes?

(sorry for thread jacking)


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

Today:

30mins low intensity cardio (i just couldnt get into it)

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

chicken salad w parmesean cheese, honey mustard on side

low carb protein bar

**forgot, 5 peanuts! lol!**
box sf jello, tic tacs

4oz deli turkey and chicken, salad, a few brussel sprouts

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp pb, 1/2 pkg sf ff pudding


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 9, 2004)

Asparatame can cause swings in blood sugar levels and also if you take in enough you can poison your self.  it destroys blood brain barrier and alters your ability to remeber short term info..I kow I had it happen and designer was nortorius for it


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 9, 2004)

"Researchers in Germany report that water consumption increases the rate at which people burn calories."

http://content.health.msn.com/content/article/79/96070.htm

MUST KEEP THIS IN MIND! I DONT DRINK ENOUGH WATER!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

* going for yet ANOTHER glass of water! *


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 9, 2004)

i've been considering buying some ephedra b4 its banned...should i or shouldnt i?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm trying the ephedra free stuff right now...But may end up ordering some stuff with it before it all goes bye bye.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> "Researchers in Germany report that water consumption increases the rate at which people burn calories."
> 
> http://content.health.msn.com/content/article/79/96070.htm
> ...



Yeah I don't drink enough either!!  I gotta try to change that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

JLB what r u trying and is it working?
Sapphire too bad water doesnt taste like diet soda 

Yesterday 1/9/04

1 hr cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

4oz deli turkey and chicken, salad, handful peanuts

1.5 scoop protein 1tbsp pb

box sf jello

Dinner at the Cheesecake Factory
LUAU SALAD   
Fresh Slices of Grilled Chicken Breast Layered with Mixed Greens, Cucumbers, Green Onions, Red and Yellow Peppers, Green Beans, Mango and Crisp Wontons with Macadamia Nuts and Sesame Seeds. (took off the nasty fried cracker type things)
Tossed in Our Vinaigrette (got it on the side)

I DIDNT EAT ANY CHEESECAKE WOOHOO!!!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

I cant stop smiling


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 10, 2004)

OMG...Not the Cheesecake Factory!  I LOVE that place!   Godiva Choc. Cheesecake!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

ok...back to that question.  The Ephedra free Hydroxycut, only because Craig works at the GNC close to here, so he gets the returns and brings them home.   I actually prefer the stuff with ephedra, but its getting alot harder to find.
The Hydroxycut with Ephedra worked best on me, but also had good results with the Charge with Ephedra too.  (I know the stuff is bad, but it worked).
If I don't like the results with the ephedra free stuff, I am thinking of just taking  some ephedra with it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

ok but just be careful!

and i wish i could get free supps, nice!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 10, 2004)

Not everything is free.   We still have to buy protein powder, glutamine, mutli vitamins, etc.  Noone ever returns them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

aww that sucks!

TODAY:

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

7 shrimp, salad, a few peanuts, 1tsp pb

1/2 protein bar, 3/4 scoop protein, 1tsp pb, 1/3 pkg sf ff pudding, pinch coconut

been drinkin wylers light (crystal light for poor ppl!)

bbq chicken (high fructose corn syrup mmm! lol) 
spinach and broccoli 
diet hot chocolate

last meal will most likely be jello, stomach feels unsettled, will update if its something else


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> aww that sucks!
> 
> TODAY:
> ...




Mmmnn... BBQ Chicken   Wylers... I've heard of it and it's just as good as Crystal light.

 GBC!!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow, you don't eat very much babe, did someone mention "CheeseCake Factory" 

I have TrimSpa, Miracle w8 loss, but a mod suggested to me to just drink green tea, 3 cups a day, I take green tea supps, also, let me know if you find good results with whatever you choose


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

hi david and katie 
i usually eat more..i was sick yesterday and i didnt feel like eating much...

for right now im tryin to do diet and exercise and probably pick up some more ALA soon.. lemme know how what ur trying works

I was watching my sweet sixteen video (im 21 now)
damn i was fat!!!! like a size 13/14 
now im only sorta fat, size 9/10
unless i stand next to jodi then id look like a whale 

BTW went dancing last night woohoo 
and i didnt eat anything at the diner afterwards..go me


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi david and katie
> i usually eat more..i was sick yesterday and i didnt feel like eating much...
> 
> ...




Hi GBC!!! 

Sorry to hear about your tummy!    I Hope you feel a little better!)    You were in a size 13/14?    But, it sure feels good though now to look back at that and know how well your doing today!!  Dancing and having a great night out!  The wonderful benefits that you can enjoy these day!  Now, as for your 9/10 size, just keep at it dear and you'll get there!  Well, as for dancing and not eating afterwards, what time was that and do you think you could've possibly have a protiein shake?  Then again, I'm not sure what your day/night looked like that night.  Sometimes when I'm out till' 2 am and then hit the bed at 4 am, I may take a protein shake (6-8oz)


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

Looks like you are getting back on track. 
Jbo is correct- stay away from the sugar. It will be painful, but eventually your taste buds get boring 
I am the same as you- I have a hard time with "just a bite" too. Tasting any sugar usually sets me up for a downfall. 
A trick I use is to brush my teeth....NOTHING tastes good after you brush

Good Luck!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 11, 2004)

Keep it going hun, sounds as though youve made some great progress thus far! takes time..we're all here for you though! 

Les, I do the same thing with brushing my teeth!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Looks like you are getting back on track.
> Jbo is correct- stay away from the sugar. It will be painful, but eventually your taste buds get boring
> I am the same as you- I have a hard time with "just a bite" too. Tasting any sugar usually sets me up for a downfall.
> ...



Good suggestion, Les!!!  

In addition to what Leslie said, Gargle with listerine (original flavor) and trust me.... chocolate or anything does NOT taste good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

seeing all the new comments made me smile, and the suggestions are great..keep em comin 

TODAY:

1/2 c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

3oz burger grilled on rack to get rid of fat..
spinach, handful nuts

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb, 1/3 pkg sf ff pudding

30 mins cardio (i was so bored i went to the gym lol)
Felt goood..

a few peanuts (i was hungry!!..had maybe like 10?)
4.5 oz grilled chicken, (bite of breaded chicken..mine was better!)salad
box sf jello
tiny taste of cool whip lite/sf ff pistachio pudding/crushed pineapple dessert

TRYING VERY HARD NOT TO EAT IT!!!!

last meal: didnt have it yet..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> seeing all the new comments made me smile, and the suggestions are great..keep em comin
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

I made a sort of acceptable substitute for my last meal

1.5 scoop vanilla protein
1/2 pkg sf ff pistachio pudding
coconut extract, pinch shredded coconut, splenda
*tsp pb eaten separately* im supposed to add fat..


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I made a sort of acceptable substitute for my last meal
> 
> 1.5 scoop vanilla protein
> ...



Hmmmnnnn... well, I would try to use my snack/fats more towards the beginning rather than the end but whatever/whoever has told you so then I won't interfere.  Deb, has me do that more towards the beginning (Meals 1-3) but she doesn't have to worry about snacks with me because I don't snack.  

But that's just me though.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

Yucky snack


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm sad.. so i'm gonna bullshit here for a while...

I *think* im starting to lean out again..not positive
but today i noticed my arms starting to look toned again..
and i think my legs might be a tad slimmer too..hopefully..

I didnt cheat today (Except for sugar free pudding)
i still need to find a good way to thicken/solidify protein powder so i can EAT instead of DRINK it

*sigh* I am going to get some new supps soon
supposed to buy redline, ALA, and BCAA's
reading about redline right now..never took a thermogenic b4, i hope it works w no bad side effects.. 

Lets see...why am i doing this after all?

Cuz..I want to be happy with myself and my body and feel confident and sexy.. and dance free no worries..
and wear bikinis to the beach and get stared at (for good reasons of course lol)  I want to go to clubs and have guys be like hot damn look at that girl dancin over there wooo

I want nobody from high school to be able to recognize me
I want to stop traffic
I want to look like a fitness model
I want 7 bikinis
I want something from www.flirtcatalog.com
I want a nice cute boyfriend (preferably greek)
I want all the hot guys at the gym to check me out!
I want attention
I want love
I want to have a higher self esteem
I want to be a size 3/4 or 5/6
I want to be happy

Sometimes I wonder if i need to get counseling or something..
I dunno..just ranting, dont mind me..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

lol @ leslie

maybe thats why u look like u do, and i dont


----------



## firestorm (Jan 11, 2004)

Greek I think your doing great hun and proud of how hard you are trying.  Keep up the excellent effort kiddo!!!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'm sad.. so i'm gonna bullshit here for a while...
> 
> I *think* im starting to lean out again..not positive
> ...



I don't think you need counseling....  And I think every "want" is what you deserve!

Time, sweetie, you need time, ok?  Stay postitive and trust me, you're a gorgeous gal and you do stop traffic.  I think what you meant was that you want to cause accidents!    Just kidding.

GBC,  Your doing fine but I would love to see you get that self esteem up!  Without that, it could be hard!

We're all here in support, GBC!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Beautiful!!

Being happy is not dependent on being a size 5 or looking hot in a bikini!  Sure it would be great and you will do it, BUT don't rely on your looks to make you happy.  You are a beautiful person on the outside and I am sure one on the inside too!  
Which is WAY more important than looking like a fitness model!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 12, 2004)

GBC we will get there and we are here to support you in any way.  Yes one day this summer we will hit the beach.  I promise !! Just watch the sugar and the more consistant you are the more likely you are to be successful.  try not to make this a full time job make it fun and enjoyable the results will come alot faster...The more you stress about impressing people the more its going to hold you back !!  I have been there before.  CAre about what you think not what other people think..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 12, 2004)

OK.. Im goin to try to focus on doin this for ME not for everyone else..but at the same time it does help my motivation..

I know its whats inside that counts..but thats already good to go, so i just need a better outside  jk

I dont know why i have such high standards..oh well!

I WILL SUCCEED !!!!!!!!!!!! 

TODAY:

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

4 oz chicken, salad, small handful nuts

low carb protein bar

Weights:
3*20 bench press machine
20, 15, 10 incline press machine
3*20 bicep curls

45mins moderate cardio

5 grapes eek lol
4oz pork sauteed w olive oil (drained) and garlic mmmm
spinach

diet hot chocolate (so good!)
no 5th meal gotta go to bed EARLY tonight (12  )

I cant say enough how much I love the support!!!!!!!
its so awesome to get feedback and support 

I bought REDLINE today.. so nervous and excited!
but I am planning on waiting til I get my bloodwork results back to see about the possible thyroid problem 
HOPEFULLY NOT!

I def am starting to get leaner again, in another week of being good I might even be back to late october status!

This summer I will get stares on the beach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and its gonna feel SOOOO GOOOD!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

High standards are great but just keep your head in check and dont get down


----------



## Rissole (Jan 12, 2004)

There, i posted


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

ok..had to go to that web site..the flirt.com one..
holyeeee shiat! Ifyou get any of those outfits...we better get PICTURES!
That spiral one wold be a doozie..


How was your day? So, why did you go for the red line, say instead of liquid clenbutrx?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

are you lookig for ephedra free? I am on clen right now...and have tried the red line..I think the clenbutrx really ramps me up more so then red line..just my .02 worth.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

so...you 'laughed' at my paultry 20 minuets of cardio..howlong do you do it? What is your favorite?
Kristen, (girlfriend) loves her spin class. I went with her once....damn near killed me..

Luckily, I do legs the day before her spin class..and am too wiped to go back..
heh heh...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

speaking of which, tomorrow is legs day! It will be an esay workout, as it will be the first work out on my legs in about 6 weeks..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

hope tey have recovered enough by this weekend...we are going to the condo in the mountains this weekend for a couple days of snow boarding.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

actually, I snow board, she skis.
I used t ski, but once tried 'boarding, I gave up skiing.
Boarding is so much better!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

hope tis suficiently amuses yuo for a little while.
Keep up the great job..and offer more pics!

(have to ask..)
g'night!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like Burner's been whoring in your thread babe 

You are so beautiful babe, don't get down, and you are young, lotsa time to accomplish your goals, you will achieve all those things outlined above but what's inside is so much more important, IMHO


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 13, 2004)

lol for a sec i thought i was in rocks whoring thread..
ephedras about to go, why not try the stuff i can still get in stores..

ty for ur nice words katie 

TODAY
(sick!  )

1/2 c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

low carb protein bar

salad @ fridays 6oz chicken 2 bite size pieces apple
too much sugar crusted pecans  pecan vinagrette

1.5 scoop protein 1tbsp PB 
(got a new blender YAY i love shakes again..much better w ice!)

boiled chicken, spinach

box sf jello


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol for a sec i thought i was in rocks whoring thread..
> ephedras about to go, why not try the stuff i can still get in stores..
> 
> ...



I have a weakness for protein bars too GBC!!!  
 

Did you ever have the pecan crusted chicken salad at Fridays?  YUMMMMMMM!!!   My favorite!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2004)

GBC ... most people realize and agree with what's inside as being more important, but I do not think that your list of _wants_ deserves councilling.  If I were a woman, I think I'd want the same things ... in fact, I love attention as well ... and that would explain why I have coloured braids in the hair.   Keep the diet clean and the workouts consistent and you'll surpass your goals!  Why not want it all ... inside and out!  You go girl!  You are IM's greek goddess.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

NT is right!!  We all obviously want to look good and get attention.... one reason we work out so hard!  I just wanted to remind you how pretty you are on the inside!  

BTW my name, Cynthia is Greek!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 14, 2004)

By way my name is shawn if you didn't know LOL 
and I agree with them 100% and we have talked about this before.  If you are doing what you are doing for some one else you might as well stop now..Do for you there is nothing you have to prove to any one other then your self.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

what?!? Where's my thanx for the in-journal amusement? You even ASKED me to..
Sometimes I feel so unappreciated...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

no i never tried that one sapphire..it looked unhealthier than the others...is the chicken fried? lol

naturaltan tyvm *blushing* 

pretty name Cynthia, actually my greek name is Paraskevi which means Friday... TGIF 

Shawn..of course I know your name silly 

oh and burner. this ones for u    lol

TODAY:

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

boiled chicken, salad, small handful nuts

1.5 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

35mins high intensity cardio

grilled pork chop, salad

box sf jello
1.5 scoop protein, 1tsp pb

i am definately starting to look leaner!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

diet looks great hun!  
and congrads on seeing the improvments, your doing great!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think it's fried, BUT if it is, it's OK I only have it like once or twice a YEAR!!!  It's GOOOOOOD!!!   

Congrats on your progress!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Your kickin' but girl!!! Thats great your seeing improvements- YEAH!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks everyone!!!! 

the pork i keep eating bothers me.. i told my mom to make it less often and make more chicken, unforunately i cant ALWAYS cook myself something different cuz i get a lot of slack from my parents


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

when I was living at home I got tons NO SLACK from my parents....

It's has cut down a notch since I moved out but my mom still rides me about my health & the supps I take.  She's also in the medical field.  go figure!

I know where you're coming from Greek


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey GBC!!!

Just stopping in and saying, "Hello"!!  

Looks great and keep the awesome attitude up!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 15, 2004)

Just keep rolling with it and do not deviate or fall off the band wagon.  Did you start red line yet ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

han, is pork somewhat acceptable since i dont add extra fat (when doable)

havent started the redline yet hon, still waiting on my blood work results....

also..was wondering...since right now i am still seeing results off diet/exercise alone should i hold off til i plateau?

and one last thing..my redline is in my car and its below freezing out. is that going to affect it???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 15, 2004)

What's redline?  (I'm a supp. dummy).

Girl- I saw your pictures, your a hottie now!!! Have you lost any weight so far and what's your goals?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 15, 2004)

REdline question - ask in supplement forum I don't think it would matter.

Pork is fine - other white meat

Ride it out till you plateau DON'T BE CHANGING THINGS WHEN THEY ARE GOING GOOD

Congrats on seeing progress. just ride it and let things happen


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

man.. i feel like i have pms today even tho i dont im so grouchy!
but thankfully i dont have any cravings 

btw thanks NCgirl, i will update when i weigh myself and take measurements again

and yes han..ill stick to this til i stop seeing results..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Girl- I saw your pictures, your a hottie now!!! Have you lost any weight so far and what's your goals?



just took a peek myself ... I love the just like JLo pic :yummy:   I was dead on as you being IM's Greek Goddess.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

*Blush* thanks NT!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

You are attractive!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> i am definately starting to look leaner!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the pic where you can see your whole face!!    
Yup definitely a greek goddess!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

Today

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

can tuna, salad, small handful nuts

1.5 scoop protein 1 large tbsp pb

snack (was hungry): box sf jello, salad, 8 peanuts

4.5 oz broiled chicken w a liiittle oil it was cooked in (shouldve blotted) salad, some broccoli

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp pb
diet hot chocolate (mmm)

i had like 3 packs of sugar free gum!  that stuff is addictive AND it makes me sick, i need to stay away! 

I didnt get to work out today, roads too icy to go to gym
and I didnt feel like it anyway, im still sick 
hopefully by tomorrow i should be feeling better
the worst part is, with a cold i always feel worst in the morning (which is my fave time to work out) and when i dont go in the morning its sooo much harder to get off my ass and go later in the day! sheeeesh!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lmao.. I keep coughing then hiccuping then coughing then hiccuping..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

well..at least you aren't.....to add to that!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

diet looks great yestarday hun. 3 whole packs? WOW! your jaw must be sore today... just chewing that many would have to make up for a cardio session. hehe jk  
Hope your feeling better today!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> Today
> ...


Hope you feel better soon honey  Seems like alot of us ladies are feeling icky lately....


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

It's the darn cold weather GBC!!  We need the sun!  Then we would feel better..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *Blush* thanks NT!



you're very welcome ... I'm a sucker for the big european sunglass look as in your avi.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks everyone, i know i DEFINATELY feel better when its sunny out, happier healthier everything.. wheres the sun? 

TODAY

still sick, no workout 

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

4oz broiled chicken (blotted) spinach small handful nuts

1.5 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

can tuna, salad, 1 tsp olive oil

1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp pb

i feel so icky for missing the gym for two days again, hopefully ill make it in tomorrow.. 
no jello today! altho i dont intend on cutting it out..just didnt need it today..
no gum yay! thats a bad one i need to cut
i had diet sodas..but starting tomorrow no more..
bloating may be temporary, but i find it compromises my mood/self esteem/motivation..so its not worth it! 
plus phosphoric acid 

oh and now for some good news:

doc called said all my blood work results are normal, cholesterol glucose thyroid hormones etc 

still recommends birth control pills to take care of some things.. but im REALLY scared of gaining weight...


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

Dont worry about missing the gym hun, its best to let your body rest when it needs it. dont want to put anymore stress on it when ill. 
Congrads on the positive test results!  must feel relaxing. as for birth control, could you request a low dose pill.. most the of the newer kinds dont seem to cause weight gain from what I am told. 
Hope you see some sun today hun


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> oh and now for some good news:
> 
> ...



Glad everything is okay! I too have some problems that only birth control can fix but am trying to give my body a break.  So far everything's a mess  I think that they affect everyone differently and if you are on a low dosage you should be fine


----------



## katie64 (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> oh and now for some good news:
> 
> doc called said all my blood work results are normal, cholesterol glucose thyroid hormones etc
> ...


That's great news GBC   The only time I took the pill was in my teens and that was the only time I weighted more than 90lbs, till I was 22.........I only took them for 6 months and said no more..........SEX.  yeah right!!! LOL...........I always used the Rhythm Method, don't reccommend it but it always worked for me, except 3 times


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

yeah...my doc said the newer ones dont really cause weight gain...but i dunno if its worth the risk...

TODAY

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

steak salad 1 tsp olive oil

30 mins low intensity cardio...hey better than nothin right?  least i finally got back in the gym 

1.5 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

grilled chicken salad handful nuts

last meal will be 1.5 scoop protein 1 tsp pb

i hate being sick!!!!!!!!!! 

oh i should mention ive been eating a lot of throat drops to try to control my coughing... sugar 

been thinking..if i keep this up will i reach goal of looking good by summer??  i hope so 

oh and no gum or diet sodas today  lol go me


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2004)

Randy gives sapphire some sunshine 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> It's the darn cold weather GBC!!  We need the sun!  Then we would feel better..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

hey where's my sunshine?? this is my journal damnit!


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2004)

Ahhh I sowry Greek.....I give you some too


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yeah...my doc said the newer ones dont really cause weight gain...but i dunno if its worth the risk...
> 
> TODAY
> ...



take it slow getting back into the gym hun, make sure you are fully recovered! 
hun, Ihave no doubt you can reach your goals, just keep up the great work, and dont let those layoffs from the being when being sick put you down! 
good work on cutting back on the sodas and gum..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

Again no workout! I HATE BEING SICK AND I HATE SNOW! 

Today:

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

4 oz grilled chicken, broccoli rabe, 1 tsp olive oil

box sf jello
1.5 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

4 oz grilled chicken, salad, small handful nuts

last meal will be 1.5 scoop protein 1 tsp pb

i had diet soda today..i am just not ready to give them up yet..tho cutting back be a good idea!
i havent been working out and i hate it! at least my diet is still in check (i think) so i shouldnt gain..
o yea still eatin a lot of cough drops tho


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Again no workout! I HATE BEING SICK AND I HATE SNOW!
> 
> Today:
> ...



hang in there hun *hugs* I hope you get feeling on top of the world soon! 
diets great, so dont worry about the weight gain. 
and as for trying to cut the diet soda cold turkey, just ease down from your regular amounts... it'd be like someone trying to take my coffee all away from me at once!  
get plenty of rest tonite hun!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Greek listen to me.  Your diet today looked awesome. I think that if your working out a few diet cokes will not ruin you.  I understand your sick and not training now but generally speaking your working out so have your soda kiddo.  I'm a firm believer that dieting, training and living a healthy life does not mean you should have to give up all the good stuff.  Ya just cut it down.  It's all about moderation.  Hell girl, just for you I'm going to the soda machine here at work and buying a soda myself just to proove my point.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

lmao @ firestorm, thanks sweetie..ur right...i eat so few carbs that the probable diet soda insulin release is nothing.. but phosphoric acid is still bad! and so is sugar addiction  

and thank you jen for reassuring me that i wont get fat while not working out (u sure those cough drops wont pack on a couple pounds?  )

oh yeah, i might have a diet hot chocolate later too (25 cals!)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

Well my being the optimistic that I am..... Hot chocolate is loaded with antioxidants.  Even moreso then Tea  lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

A year ago this day, at a club in Montreal, with my brother.

Look at me! 

I guess this qualifies as one of my before pics


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, based on that picture and the one now, honey, you turned yourself around a lot!  You should be so excited!  Follow your heart to then next level, hun!!!  You can do it!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 18, 2004)

GBC  I hardly think that picture of you deserved the  puke smiley.  You are WAYYY to hard on yourself.  I thought you looked lovely as a matter of fact.  Your physic now I can't comment on because all I've seen are head shots as lovely as they are I can only assume you lost a bit of weight since that last pic.  Regardless, from everything I've seen to date, you are a beautiful individual and I do not mean just physically.  I would however suggest that you work on that self criticism a bit.  Now your homework is to do 20 mental pushups to whip that mental aspect of yourself into shape.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> GBC  I hardly think that picture of you deserved the  puke smiley.  You are WAYYY to hard on yourself.  I thought you looked lovely as a matter of fact.  Your physic now I can't comment on because all I've seen are head shots as lovely as they are I can only assume you lost a bit of weight since that last pic.  Regardless, from everything I've seen to date, you are a beautiful individual and I do not mean just physically.  I would however suggest that you work on that self criticism a bit.  Now your homework is to do 20 mental pushups to whip that mental aspect of yourself into shape.



 that was certainly the best advice I think anyone could have offered.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Greek listen to me.  Your diet today looked awesome. I think that if your working out a few diet cokes will not ruin you.  I understand your sick and not training now but generally speaking your working out so have your soda kiddo.  I'm a firm believer that dieting, training and living a healthy life does not mean you should have to give up all the good stuff.  Ya just cut it down.  It's all about moderation.  Hell girl, just for you I'm going to the soda machine here at work and buying a soda myself just to proove my point.



I agree to a point.  I do believe that until you reach a goal, there are some things we have to give up.  Once one has met their body type goal, then you can incorporate some of the things you gave up in moderation.  I do believe it's possible to eat what you like in moderation and still obtain your goal, but I think it takes a lot longer to do that.  Just my two cents ... 
Just keep the diet and training up and you'll achive your goals - regardless of how you attack the diet.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!

Just stopped by to say HI!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> that was certainly the best advice I think anyone could have offered.



Thank you kindly my dear.  hugs.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I agree to a point.  I do believe that until you reach a goal, there are some things we have to give up.  Once one has met their body type goal, then you can incorporate some of the things you gave up in moderation.  I do believe it's possible to eat what you like in moderation and still obtain your goal, but I think it takes a lot longer to do that.  Just my two cents ...
> Just keep the diet and training up and you'll achive your goals - regardless of how you attack the diet.



NT,, what your saying is absolutely true with most people including myself.  One example: I started my comback October1st and a few days afterwards had a major craving for something sour so I ate a single Jolly Rancher candy. the thing was, I'd suck on it a bit and spit the sugary juice out.  I like yourself are self motivated personalities and giving such things up only help us work harder to reach our goals but this young lady is a tad bit different.  I'm trying to deal with her as an individual.  She drinks one single soda or a piece of candy and she spirals downward into depression and gets very down on herself.  I'm trying to get her motivated by telling her if she needs that bon-bon for her mental stability then eat it but do so knowing that she has to work it off by adding another 10 mins of cardio or whatever to undo the boo boo.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh and PS,,,,,I never actually bought a soda. I fibbed.  Sorry


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya BGC! Happy MOnday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 19, 2004)

hi everyone, thanks for the encouraging words
yes i did lose a little weight since then, not a lot, and yes i tend to be hard on myself..i just really dont like what i see in the mirror and im trying to change it..

Today

45mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

can tuna, salad, small handful nuts

grilled fish, salad, olive oil

1.5 scoop protein 1 tsp pb

cough drops, diet hot chocolate

only 4 meals today..got to the gym late (thanks mom!  )
school starts tomorrow    my last semester...


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

And your doing a wonderful job if I may say so myself.  You do your best kiddo. We're here for ya.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 20, 2004)

start making your meals a head of time and start saving the protein powder for when you need. I have always believed in solid food vs shakes so I have decided to have a pre workout and post workout shake that is all.  My best conditioning has been on no shakes.  and since stopping the shakes. I have notice big changes in decesing and bloating all ready.  This shake was blaoting me during the contest and I had a ton of it left so I started to use and that when all the blaoting and problems started.  I don't know what ingrediant was in it other then splenda that may be sensitive too..


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 20, 2004)

first day of school was ok... i do realize i will have to start preparing foods ahead of time again...

Today

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

low carb protein bar

chicken salad, honey mustard on the side

roast beef salad handful peanuts

1.5 scoop protein 1 tsp pb

cough drops


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good hun! Hans is right, try to prepare a bit harder! Trust me you will be thankful later!  
(try and say bye bye to the bar! ...and dont hate me at the same time! hehe )


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

HeHeHe  I feel like I am reading my own journal!!  I gotta lay off the bars too GBC!!!  Atherjen is BOTH of our conciences!!   

Oh yeah AND prepare food ahead of time!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

only trying to help ladies! I want you to succeed in reaching your goals!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

Absolutely Atherjen!!!    I appreciate your help more than you know!!!   Thank you so much!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2004)

hi Greeky!  Hope your having a great day!


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2004)

Greek,

Good luck on your school.  I believe you said this is the last semester for you (that's great!).  Also way to go on your diet, sure seems like your very motivated.  I wish I could stick to that kind of diet daily myself.  I try, but my days are so unpredictible.

Anyway...just wanted to say "Good Job Greek" and pat you on the back.



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> first day of school was ok... i do realize i will have to start preparing foods ahead of time again...
> 
> Today
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

I am definately not eating bars as much as I used to, however, I was wondering if readymade shakes might be better?
Any suggestions? looking for low-carb...

 jill jen sapphire jlb randy 

Today so far sucks!
I got on the scale..bad idea i gained like 4-5lbs (water..hopefully)
I retain so much its unbelievable! and upsetting 

I went to the gym, yay, that made me feel better..

til my prof sent me a flaming email for being late to class, suggesting I drop the course... 
i was 15mins late! GEEZ


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I am definately not eating bars as much as I used to, however, I was wondering if readymade shakes might be better?
> Any suggestions? looking for low-carb...
> 
> ...



In the long run just pre measuring some whey protein in a shake cuip and then adding water is much cheaper then buying the prebottled kinds. 

ohh hun you shouldnt have stepped on the scale! dont let that water weight get you down! I tend to hold easy too! 
Hope the rest of your day goes well!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey GBC.... shit all seems to happen at once....

I agree with AJ, buy your protien in a tub, its very easy to get no carb stuff that way and just mix it with water


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2004)

You like mixing your protein in water Rissole... 
Personally I think it is nasty that way  .  For me it has to be mixed with milk


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

I LOVE mine in water.. never mixed it in milk. just crushed ice in the blender and water.. or if Im desperate water and a shaker cup


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

You can buy a protein called Nectar - I like the apple flavored, and it taste actually like juice. All you have to bring with you is a shaker, and some protein in a ziploc. Get water from the fountain! Its that easy. I always take 1 shake with me to work like that. BTW dont get the berry cherry kinda, IMO its nasty. I hate to let it go to waste so sometimes I just down it! OR, try bringing a shaker bottle filled with crystal light juice, then add vanilla protein to it. You might wanna find some ice too, It'll taste better. Ya, variety! Dont be so hard on yourself chicky, its probably just water weight! A lot og salt and sodium does that to me.


----------



## Jill (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I LOVE mine in water.. never mixed it in milk. just crushed ice in the blender and water.. or if Im desperate water and a shaker cup


What brand/flavor of protein do you drink AJ?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

the crystal light idea in vanilla whey is great Ive got to say! Ive mixed mine in like that before. Good for a change eh! 

right now Im using Allmax Isoflex protein in chocolate. it is SOOOO darn good!!! 

might add that Im a huge fan of Sportlabs line of protein's as well!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I LOVE mine in water.. never mixed it in milk. just crushed ice in the blender and water.. or if Im desperate water and a shaker cup


  water in a shaker and drink it straight outta that, thought it was abit bland to start with but now i wont do anything else


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmmm, the various brands must make a big difference then.   I've tried 2 popular chocolate whey brands and both taste terrible in water.   When I mixed them in cold milk however, it is like a nite and day difference.

Either way I find milk works best for me.  Cause there is very few things I can find to mask the terrible taste of the Glutamine powder.  So in addition to the protein, I add 5 g's of creatine and 5 g's of glutamine.   The milk works very well to hide the bad taste of the glutamine.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 21, 2004)

no milk for me 

Today:

50mins cardio

1/2c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

4oz roast beef, salad, small handful nuts

1.5 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

salad w "low cal french" small pieces chicken, salmon, turkey, fish
stir fried veggies, squash 5-6 peanuts

1 scoop protein 1 tsp peanut butter

more cough drops!!!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi GBC!  

Lookin' good I see.  Your not hungry throughout the day with your eating plan are you?  

You're braving than I as of late!  I've been really bad!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

doesnt look bad, not as much whey protein, if you maybe add some eggs or something at breakfast and move the powder from there it'd be tip top!  (hoping you like eggs? )


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I am definately not eating bars as much as I used to, however, I was wondering if readymade shakes might be better?
> Any suggestions? looking for low-carb...
> 
> ...




Hi Beautiful!!

I hold alot of water too, especially you know when.. BLAH!!  Hate it!!   I think most women retain alot of water.... 

Ignore that prof!  Don't let him get you down... but I guess you should try to be on time if you can help it!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

hey everyone,
david sometimes i am hungry, but i think i am ok and its more that i just want to eat out of boredom 

i know i have too many protein shakes mmm! 
they are not whey they are a casein whey and albumen (?) blend
its called ProM3 by ISS (is this more acceptable  hehe)

i was thinking 3 shakes/day is probably too much and I will try to swap one of those with egg whites

does anybody know if i make oatmeal + egg white pancakes ahead of time, how long i can store them in the fridge and or freezer before they go bad?

Also..now that school has started my days will be much longer..im not quite sure how to manage eating every 3-3.5 hrs w only 5 meals per day if i am up early til very late? should i add another meal? stop eating earlier? break my meals into smaller ones so theres more of them? any suggestions would be great

sapphire, its depressing cuz I've been real good w my diet (IMO) and yet i am gaining weight/bloated and so i look bad and may have not lost any fat 

as for my prof, i have an appt to see him at 4! 

oh and i will definately do my best to be on time for that class!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

with a long day, you could probably get 6/7 meals in a day (which I believe is even better)


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> does anybody know if i make oatmeal + egg white pancakes ahead of time, how long i can store them in the fridge and or freezer before they go bad?
> ...


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Greek,

You sound like your really working hard... 
Maybe Jodie can help you get over some of the bumps in the road though... Jodie seems to be the nutrician expert here.

<just a thought my friend>



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey everyone,
> david sometimes i am hungry, but i think i am ok and its more that i just want to eat out of boredom
> 
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

Greek, try adding another meal, and space each meal every 2.5-3hrs. I do 6/day.. and this way it helps to ward off hunger. eat lots of fiberous veggies to help fill you up as well. 
Im glad your protein powder is not just a whey, the blend you have will last you longer (in terms of digestion).
as for premaking those protein pancakes, I tryed that before and they were rather tuff when cold. but I still ate them.


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2004)

Good point Jen, they say spacing your meals 3 hours apart helps to increase your metabolism (I do believe)....  This helps burn off fat much more efficiently.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Good point Jen, they say spacing your meals 3 hours apart helps to increase your metabolism (I do believe)....  This helps burn off fat much more efficiently.



you bethca! it keeps the fire burning! adding small amounts at more frequent times. Also keeps a steady flow of amino acids in your blood to aid in repair and building muscle that we work hard for.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> as for premaking those protein pancakes, I tryed that before and they were rather  tuff when cold. but I still ate them.


Ive done it - If you have access to a microwave to reheat them they tasted pretty good to me! ALso, maybe trying adding some fish oil caps to some of your meals. The fat will help slow down the digestion also. Lotsa salad keeps me stuffed for several hours too! Keep up the good work!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

i do eat about every 3 hours..

I am working hard, and seem to be getting no results or even going backwards..i just dont understand

the only bad thing im eating is cough drops!!!!

I'd love Jodi's help in addition to everybody else's..but I'm kinda shy to ask...

Today:

1/2 c oatmeal 1.5 scoop protein

can tuna, salad, small handful peanuts

low carb protein bar

low carb protein bar (i know i know..)

Weights: shoulders, bi's back
overhead press w dumbbells 3*20
side raises (?) 20-15-20
bicep curls 3*20
lat pulldowns 3*20
rowing machine 5mins

30mins cardio

5oz chicken broiled in canola oil (blotted) salad


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 22, 2004)

Greek...sometimes you have to throw something in you would normally not have to get things going again.

Stay away from the bars, eat real food instead.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 22, 2004)

do u mean a cheat meal jlb?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

hun dont feel shy to ask ANYTHING. heck if you wanna know the color of my undies just ask.  lol
the bars have really got to go sweety. they could very well be holding you back from additonal progress.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Greeky!!

I know how hard it is to skip the bars!!  They taste good and are convenient.  BUT you and I both have to stop eating them!!  Let's help each other.  Maybe we could consider them a cheat ONCE in a while instead of a meal.

I am gonna try to NOT eat any bars during the week and allow myself ONE on the weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Greeky!!
> 
> I know how hard it is to skip the bars!!  They taste good and are convenient.  BUT you and I both have to stop eating them!!  Let's help each other.  Maybe we could consider them a cheat ONCE in a while instead of a meal.
> ...



Awesome idea hun!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen!  I am gonna try really hard!  What do you think is the lesser of two evils, a cliff bar or a "low carb" protein bar?

Oh yeah.. and what color undies are you wearing?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

lesser of 2 evils. well the cliff bars are packed with sugars.. and low carb one is artificial sweetners. If its your once a week cheat, then heck I say eat the one that your going to be satisfied the most with. 
mine would be a trioplex bar. they're evil but the only one that I like. 

my undies today? ......*checking*  light baby blue. I sure dont match.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine are blue today too!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 23, 2004)

black here!


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think I'm in love :


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

Who are you in love with Randy???   

Morning GBC!!  How did you do avoiding bars this weekend??  I was not so good....


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2004)

What can I say Sapphire has my heart ....And I love Blue


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> What can I say Sapphire has my heart ....And I love Blue




You are quite a charmer Randy... and sweet as can be to boot!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Greeky, where are ya hiding out?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah Greeky where r u???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 26, 2004)

AWWWWWWW

i didnt update this for a few days and i was missed how frickin adorable XOXOXOXOXO

love u guys!

Yeah, ive been so religious bout updating this im surprised at myself, i think this weather has been dragging me down, i need sunshine!

ok let's see what i can manage to remember

Friday

no workout, decent meals.. except one was just 1/2 oz peanuts
still figuring out my school schedule w meals

Saturday

no workout, i was supposed to *cheat* today
i guess my cheat was the salad at chilis which had
MANDARINS and PINEAPPLE on it mmmm and tortilla strips and honey lime dressing
I also ended up eating a ton of peanuts cuz i was voraciously hungry and picking at the phyllo on cheese puffs (my bad for missing a meal)

Sunday

50mins cardio damn I dont remember what I ate LOL
but ive discovered I do indeed like cottage cheese  whipped!
im pretty sure i ate clean/decent

Monday

no workout, bad heartburn since yesterday 

1/2c oats 6 whites

tuna, salad 1 tsp olive oil

3/4c cottage cheese 1 heaping tsp pb

diet hot choc
lamb, spinach and squash (very fatty so i didnt add any fat)
is squash ok?

3/4c cc 1 tsp pb

i figured 3/4c about right bc 1/2c only 16g protein..is that a good serving size?


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have been reading your journal and it looks as things are going very well keep up the good work  
I must also add that your are very beautiful and dedicated, keep up the good work and I hope it warms up for you. The weather in Cali is wonderful I am actually trying to get to the cold weather this weekend.


----------



## thickone (Jan 26, 2004)

What we all strive for is to be the best we can be.Genetics plays a large role in this.Just because magazines portray emaciated females as beautifull dose not mean it's true.Diets are just fads real gains are made by lifestyle changes.Keep up cardio,no potatoe salad with salad,and watch the baklava.Just the opionion of Italian male.Plus olive oil is good for you.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> AWWWWWWW
> 
> i didnt update this for a few days and i was missed how frickin adorable XOXOXOXOXO
> ...



hey hun, glad to see that your back with us. gosh darn dont stay away so long next time without warning!  

ahhhh its good to see that you discovered how awesome cottage cheese is!! I LOVE it.  so much that you can do with it. and yes 3/4c is better then 1/2c for a protein serving. 

lamb? yes your right that is real fatty peice of meat.. the squash is good though, I love it. was it plain or how did they cook it. I know some ppl cook it with brown sugar or maple syrup or butter. so beware. but plain is fine! 

Hope you have a great day today hun and that everything goes as planned for you!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey GBC!!

What is up with this weather we are having in NJ and NY??  MORE snow tonight!!  BLAH!!!  

Keep warm Sweetie and stay away from bars!!  I say that to remind myself.. mostly.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 27, 2004)

*blush* 

I HATE THIS WEATHER!!!!!!!! I AM STUCK HOME!!!!! 
no workout 

1/2 c oats 6 whites

protein bar (1/2 then the rest 1 hr later)

4oz deli turkey salad handful peanuts

1/2c cottage cheese, salad, some peanuts, squash (plain-boiled)

pork  salad, no added fat just fat in pork and the oil i didnt blot off 

1/2c cottage cheese 1 tsp pb 
damn i love this stuff *DROOL*


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 27, 2004)

How cold is it over there on the East Coast. I am going on travel next week to Pax River. I have never been and I am nervous about the weather, I will be able to hit the gym since I am staying on the military base there so I can at least work out if I don't freeze to death.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

very cold!!!!! bring warm clothes and gloves and a hat and scarf and u get the idea 

yesterday i forgot: 4 grapes, and a few tbsp sugar free preserves.. just too damn good i wanna eat the whole jar!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

are you still getting a storm Greeky?? 
its FINALLY warmed up a bit here. no more crazy -30F weather!! ekkk 

ohh dear, I dont think I dare try that sugar free preserves! sounds too addicting. pb is bad enough for me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

LOL

i have been known to finish the jar in one night!

what confuses me is 1 tbsp = 10cals but 5 carbs?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

ahh they deducted the cals from the sugar alcohols Im assuming?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

i didnt see sugar alcohols on the ingredient list..


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 28, 2004)

Greek..try and stay warm up there!  It's nice and sunny down here, but a lil cold.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i didnt see sugar alcohols on the ingredient list..




hmmmm its sugar free though right.. I think that those ones have aspartame or something in them to sweeten em. 
post the ingredients up for me.. hehe Im nosey!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *blush*
> 
> I HATE THIS WEATHER!!!!!!!! I AM STUCK HOME!!!!!
> ...


 I'm just curious as to why you eat such little protein.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 28, 2004)

JLB tryin to stay warm but im one of those people who is always cold so its tough!

Jen! ugh u making me type it out as the website lists nothing..and unfortunately i brought a spoon 

Jodi, hello! welcome to my journal 
hardasnails tells me to eat towards my LBM instead of bodyweight 

Today

1/2c oats 6 whites

broiled salmon in oil, a little pork, salad

25mins cardio (nausea made me cut it short  )

1c cottage cheese 1 heaping tsp pb

salmon, salad, handful peanuts

3/4c cottage cheese 1 tsp pb
sf preserves 

Polaner Sugar Free Apricot Preserves
1 TBSP 

10cal fat=0 sodium=0 carbs=5g  protein=0

Ingredients: 
Water, apricots, polydextrose, maltodextrin, fruit pectin, locust bean gum, citric acid, natural flavor, sucralose, potassium sorbate and sodium benzoate, calcium chloride, yellow 5 and yellow 6

this stuff is too damn good, i cant buy it or else i eat a lot of it! but i dont know how much i really need to worry about it.. 

This, and the inconsistency on the box of sf jello
10 cal/serving, but 0 carbs 0 fat 1 g protein 

makes me wonder if companies take the final product and figure the calories, or just add up the ingredients, which would make for some sneaky sneaky when including stuff like splenda... who knows!  The sum is greater than the parts damnit! Synergy, haha i used an SAT word..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2004)

hey! Is it STILL snowing there?? man, it stopped and is melted already here...

Hiya, BGC!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

"sucralose, potassium sorbate"  <---theres the artificial sweetners
hmmm try and take it easy on that sugar free stuff hun..the ingredient list is not all that appealing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

the snow stopped for now, but the wind is spreading it all over again! ugh!

Today

45mins cardio

1/2c oats 1.5 scoop protein

low carb protein bar

protein crunch thingies.. (saw them at 7-11...was starving..) lol

salmon, salad, handful nuts

1c cottage cheese 1 big tsp pb Damn i love this!
cocoa and splenda w a spoon


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

oh wanted to note, i still think i may have a thyroid problem

trying to read about it on avant, but its so confusing


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

hun what makes you think that you have a thyroid prob?! I hope not!  

"protein crunch thingies:  what are those? lol


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Are the protein crunchie things by PVL? I bough some the other day, (from GNC) real yummy like cheezies! I got ranch and bbq. The bag has 21P, and very low carbs. Not sure exactly, they're hidden in my highest kitchen cuboard!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2004)

jen, i will post symptoms later when i have a bit more time

the crunchies are by avera sport - controlled carb protein crunch chocolate flavor 1 pack 
160 cal 10g fat
carbs = 8 (3 fiber, 1 sugar, 3 sug alcohols)
17 g protein

stats r ok.. kinda low on protein and high in fat (9 out of 10g is saturated fat!) BUT DAMN ARE THEY GOOD

taste like candy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wish i knew a way to make these at home!!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the snow stopped for now, but the wind is spreading it all over again! ugh!
> 
> 
> ...



  That is too funny about the wind and snow blowing!  Hey, that protein crunchy stuff from 7-11......  hmmmnnnn...   Oh well, it's probably better than a Big Bite!  

BTW,  GBC


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 30, 2004)

Are those protein chunkie things good??


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jan 30, 2004)

dear
Don't play doctor like I did luckily I was close the solution but trying to treat things your self can only make matters worse.  We do not have the tools or testing ability to come to any sound conclusion. WE can only assume things.. when it comes to my body I will not screw around !!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 30, 2004)

ugh i typed and it disappeared so here we go again

doc said thyroids normal but im doubting it

today

50min cardio

1/2 c oats 1 scoop protein

subway roasted chicken breast salad w oil and vinegar

1c cc 1 tsp pb

can of chicken salad handful peanuts
handful popcorn

1c cc 1 tsp pb

2 slices deli turkey a few peanuts

i feel like total shit and its depressing
my mom thought i had a fever but my temp was 96.5
no amount of caffiene will wake me up either


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

ahh hun get lots of rest sweetie!! 

hmmm try doing this for a few days.. as soon as you wake up in the morning take your temperature...  that will give you an idea if somethings up or not. 
are you normally always feeling tired/drained?


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Hope you feel better soon.  Aside from that your diet is looking real good! Im starting to crave nat pb too, I noticed you have been eating it lately!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

yes i am almost always tired or drained

i used to blame it on allergies or lack of sleep, now i dont know

thanks jill and jen, im trying to not let it get me down, but i cant help it cuz i feel like theres something wrong with me and im not sure what it is


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes i am almost always tired or drained
> 
> i used to blame it on allergies or lack of sleep, now i dont know
> ...


I don't think your eating enough.  JMHO!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

i dont know what to add how and when so that i dont regain


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2004)

Eating more increases your metabolism.  Eating less, lowers it.

I'm not trying to interfere with your plan its JMO.


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

Greek,

I've been there myself once or twice...
There was a point years ago I felt that way and decided to go to the doctor for a physical.   Well, I found I was A ok and was told it was depression.  It was like a depressing time of the year as well.
The weather was cold and rainy and everything in my life at that time was kind of blah.

Anyway...The moral of this story is that you probably are fine Greeky...You just need some sunshine and a little cheerin up from your friends...


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

Does this mean I can eat 12 tubs of ice cream today Jodi? 



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Eating more increases your metabolism.  Eating less, lowers it.
> 
> I'm not trying to interfere with your plan its JMO.


----------



## heeholler (Jan 31, 2004)

It could be seasonal affective disorder since this is the time of year for it. 

Read this link here Greeky.
Article On SAD Here


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

Exactly heeholler.....That is what I was talking about...



> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> It could be seasonal affective disorder since this is the time of year for it.
> 
> Read this link here Greeky.
> Article On SAD Here


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

So cheer up greeky


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2004)

It probably is the weather Greeky.  It stinks, it's cold and dark!!!  I think Jodi is right about not eating enough, I had the same problem, I was afraid to eat more.. but when I did (good natural foods) I actually got leaner!  I SWEAR!!  AND I felt alot better!!  Listen to Jodi, not me, but I was told the same thing.... and it was true for me!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Sapphire


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

i agree i should probably eat more: well the thing is i dont know what i should add, when, and how 

any suggestions please???


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

That's ok Greeky, you can ignore me... Feel free to pretend I am not even here


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

ughhh

*sits on randy*


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

Ouch Ouch  Oh, hi there Greeky


----------



## Randy (Jan 31, 2004)

Just got finished cleaning house   (pain in rear!)
Now I am depressed too...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

awwww *hugs*

still waiting for u guys to tell me what to eat 

Yesterday:

1/2 c oats 6 whites

can tuna, dandelion greens, handful nuts

6 whites 1 tsp pb

CHEAT MEAL: (forgot to take ALA beforehand  )
sugar free lollipop
lots of peanuts
steak, a WHOLE sweet potato  some dandelion greens w olive oil, a small square of milk chocolate and a choc covered coconut thing  
unfortunately (or is it fortunately??) i felt very bloated/yucky after!
self aversion therapy 

also had half a drink when i went out Dancing 
drunk guys


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

Your funny greeky!  Fairly good cheat meal I must say. Dandelion greens??? What do they taste like???


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

ALA wouldn't have done much anyway.  

The longer you spend on a low carb diet, the more often you feel bloated and basically screw up your body to be able to eat any carbs.  This I know from experience.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

What is ALA, and what is it used for Jodi?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awwww *hugs*
> 
> still waiting for u guys to tell me what to eat
> ...



sounds as tho u enjoyed urself hun! how u feeling today??

some suggestions on how to eat a bit more, add in more complex carbs and boost your protein consumption(its really not that hard!)  

yumm  that cheat meal sounds great right about now!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What is ALA, and what is it used for Jodi?


So glad you asked.  

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?ingredients_id=2

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?pageID=179&issueID=16


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i will try to add more slowly (ugh, dont want any regaining!)

and as soon as i get to read up all about carb cycling i think i may start that..seems to be getting good reviews all around 

and damnit i need results!!!

SUMMER IS COMING  -  4 MONTHS! 

Dandelion greens..hm..i dunno how to describe them..my mom boils them..a tad bitter..


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

Your the best Jodi! Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

Ive had dandelion greens before... sounds weird to be eating them but their not bad eh!! and really good for you too! 

dont be afraid hun.. just slowlyy add in more food. nothing extreme all at once. and I defintly think that you would like TPs Carb Cycling diet. works very well!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i just feel like im "spinning my wheels" and going nowhere


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i just feel like im "spinning my wheels" and going nowhere




aww sweetie dont feel that way!  we're here to help you!! dont you worry! things will improve.. and you have the mindset to make it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

i hope so jen!

i feel like, ok im willing to stick to whatever diet i need to do, so this shouldnt be so hard..

as for workouts..i do them, but theres a hung jury as to how much cardio i really need to be doing


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

Im gonna try making meringue cookies tonight! 3 egg whites, 1/4 tsp cream of tartar, 6 TBS sugar----gonna use splenda, 1/2 tsp vanilla. Beat egg whites, and cream of tartar. Add splenda 1 TBS at a time, untill all disolved, and whites are glossy and stand in soft peaks. Bake at 325 for 10-15 mins. Sound yummy eh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

yes that does sound yummy

when i made them, i used like 1 cup splenda but havent made them since cuz, thats a lot of carbs lol

not that i dont usually eat a ton of splenda in a day anyway


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> not that i dont usually eat a ton of splenda in a day anyway


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i hope so jen!
> 
> i feel like, ok im willing to stick to whatever diet i need to do, so this shouldnt be so hard..
> ...




we're behind you all the way hun. I know how difficult dieting and what not can be. Its tuff but i know you can do it! 

how many days a week are you doing cardio now??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

truthfully, ive been slacking on account of being sick and or too tired

i shoot for 5x a week


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

hmmmm I would suggest right now to cut cardio back to 3 days a week and make your weight training sessions intense. and then rely on diet to keep things in line. are you going to consider carb cycling hun?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

I agree, WAY too much cardio.
Greeky - If you want help, just ask, I don't mind.  I just don't want to interfere if your already getting help.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

YES I want as much help as possible!
Sometimes people are too busy to help...

I don't want to go intense with weights because I will get bigger and I do NOT want that 

I'm considering carb cycling, but not switching just yet.. Have to read up about it..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> YES I want as much help as possible!
> Sometimes people are too busy to help...
> 
> ...




If you go to Avants forums theres tons of info on the diet there hun. and Im sure that Jodi can answer an exacts too!

and you WONT get big by lifting hun.. muscle takes up less room then fat, yet weighs more.. and it defines and shapes your body better. 

and were NEVER to busy to help!!!  dont u be thinking that hun!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> If you go to Avants forums theres tons of info on the diet there hun. and Im sure that Jodi can answer an exacts too!
> 
> and you WONT get big by lifting hun.. muscle takes up less room then fat, yet weighs more.. and it defines and shapes your body better.
> ...


Between Jen and I we can help if you wish.  And she is exactly right regarding the lifting


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Greek!  
It's about time I come in here and say Hi!  Babe, don't be afraid of lifting, it won't make you big! The more muscle you have, the more cals you burn all the time. It's all about balance. I've had some major struggles before and I have been thinking about quitting my weighttraining and starving myself  MANY times in the past. Since I come from a backgound of eating disorders it's easy to think like that.
What I have found working for me is to keep on lifting, eating well (not too little!!) and doing quite a bit of cardio. I know a lot of people here are against cardio, and it will sacrifice muscle, but to me it was worth it. I'm a big bootie girl and have always had troubles accepting it, but now I feel pretty good about it.

Greek, you're a beautiful girl who give yourself WAY too little credit! Put that pretty smile back on, listen to what the girls say and you'll get to where you want to be 

Let me know if I can help you in any way 

Jen


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

ty and hi jenny 

truth is i do have more testosterone than the avg woman 
(greeks arent known to be horny and hairy for nothin! thank God my hair is blonde  )

reposting this from open chat:

increase in size a few days after working bodypart = pump

increase in size which remains after pump goes down, which shrinks down some after not working that bodypart for a few weeks  = muscle mass

correct??? because it is not the instant increase in size that bothers me, that shrinks down

what bothers me is the size that remains!  my muscles seriously grow visibly in one workout and only after a month might they start to look "ok" again

I reiterate this because I'm not just being a paranoid yet uninformed girly girl. I put on muscle way too easy, to the point where if i am not careful, i start to look manly (as in the past)

This is very annoying, and I am wondering if going on birth control pills may actually make me more like the average woman, who can lift heavy and not see big gains.. 

I do know that muscle looks better and helps you maintain leanness, however with my big frame and large amount of pre-existing muscle mass, I REALLY DONT want to add more muscle mass. 

Yesterday:

I know it was decent, I dont really remember except that I ate too many peanuts again, and 1 strawberry lol
ut oh and coffee w milk!

Today:

No workout, didnt sleep much

3/4c oats 6 whites (more oatmeal!!!  )
peanuts! (GEEZ!) 7 strawberries! 

spinach salad w grilled chicken and oil packed sun dried tomatos, honey mustard on the side
coffee w milk (God how ive missed it, going to try carbcountdown)

protein shake w 1 large tbsp pb

lamb and grilled chicken, salad, peanuts

havent had it yet..will either be a protein shake w pb or egg whites with pb 

I swear, I'm getting frustrated cuz I look blah!
Eating more has me very bloated and all that, and I want to eat nonstop now, I *HOPE* this means I just kickstarted my metabolism lol, I get ravenous during pms and my period, and I am pretty sure your metab is slightly elevated then, so I hope this is the same.  

I am really starting to get lazy in regards to cardio!
I want my diet to really carry me and get me lean, which is why not knowing what to eat/do is frustrating the hell out of me

When will i see some Goddamn results?!?!?!?! 
In october I did TWO weeks of no carb and I got much leaner!
Now I cant seem to even make progress and I am still fatter than I was then!  At least getting back to that point would help fuel my motivation, heck even seeing a little positive change would motivate me!

I feel so hopeless going in circles!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

awww Sweetite dont feel hopeless at all! We ARE here for you. feel free to mail me or PM me anytime you want! Im never toooo busy! and I only want the best for you! 
increasing your food intake is defintly helping your metabolism hun..it will get things rolling again, esp in the fat loss department. do not despair. takes much time and dedication, and sadly.. frustration.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> (greeks arent known to be horny for nothin! QUOTE]_*
> 
> BEST thing i heard all day. My roomie's greek too, but he's not full of test, he's a lazy shit hahaha
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi GBC  

AJ is right regarding goals and fat loss: 





> do not despair. takes much time and dedication, and sadly.. frustration.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

*sigh* 

today I came home from school early and took a nap

I've been eating more, and I am still sooooo tired that I'm surprised I made it home safely (and I had almost 8hrs sleep!)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok... quick Q?  Since you are trying to loose fat, why are you eating Lamb?  If I remember right lamb is loaded with fat.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok... quick Q?  Since you are trying to loose fat, why are you eating Lamb?  If I remember right lamb is loaded with fat.




because she is greek!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

Greeky, sometimes you have to throw something into the mix that you would normally not have.  Your body can get use to what your feeding it and by adding something you wouldn't have in, it kicks the metabo back up into gear.  When you do your cheat meal...make it a TRUE cheat meal.  Sometimes the body may need that sugar or fat to throw it back in gear.  With me it is sugar.

Stay focused and keep going forward.  You'll get there!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks a bunch darling! I was reading about refeeds and leptin, my leptin was prob veryyy low.. and I didnt realize that as high as 1g carbs per lb bodyweight is considered low carbs!!!! wow! I shouldve been doing refeeds or cheats..  i dunno need help with that one

and yes i am greek and thats why i eat lamb 

Today:

3/4c oats 1/2 packet protein (21g protein)

low carb bar AND the protein crunchy thingies

*nap*

broiled blotted chicken, spinach, peanuts
half a mango   mmmm FRUIT!

1/2c cottage cheese 1 large tsp pb

pork chop pan fried w garlic, salad, a few peanuts

1/2c cc 1 tsp pb 

ate quite a bit today!!!! I hope this is good lol

I am wondering if by not eating enough if i have done any permanent damage??? how long til my body gets back to normal or even speeds up? will i get fat from eating more like this initially? am i eating too much too soon?

so many questions, so little time


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

Meal look good today greeky! You love peanut eh? I like cashews and almonds-I dont buy them cause once i start eating them i cant stop!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

lol! yes i have a peanut addiction

i'm considering tellin my mom to stop buying them as well 

oddly enough, i have better control with peanut butter, so that can stay


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

My man snacks on 'roasted' peanuts. I put them in the highest cubbord we have, im fairly short so I can barely reach them. It keeps me from sneaking in that cubbord!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL how cute! I'd stand on a chair to reach them but you didnt hear that from me


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL love that smiley


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm with you on the peanuts!! I have to buy them in individual bags once a week so I don't eat a whole jar in a day (because believe me- I can   I love all nuts (lol)!! But, I'm just as bad with peanut butter- I love it!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey sweetie  How are you?  Question??? What's 1/2 a packet of protein and protein crunchy thingies  Sounds easier than making a shake...

Note to Katie ***Must get "crunchy thingies"  

Have a good day babe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

katie! there u are  stop hiding on us!

the packet was merely one of those sample packs of protein powder (try before u buy the whole big jar) 

the crunchy thingies are a atkins-dieter geared candy like snack  I get them at 7-11

trust me, shakes are better for ya (cheaper too!)

Today:

3/4c oats 6 whites
4 strawberries

broiled blotted chicken, salad, peanuts
half a mango

2 scoops protein 1 tbsp pb
more peanuts

celery 1 tsp pb

boiled chicken, salad 1 tsp olive oil

last meal - cottage cheese or eggs and 1 tsp pb 

AGAIN NO WORKOUT OMG, I have gotten so lazy!  

However, I do have an interview with a company I've been trying to get an internship at 

*sigh* I am so bloated from eating a lot more than I'm used to, and not working out isn't helping.. 

It sucks how hard it is to make yourself go to the gym when you havent gone in a while...

I swear the more I read about thyroid problems the more I think I have one..  I'm sad..wish I was normal...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

The mind is a VERY powerful thing.  Think positive.  About hte gym... just go.  Even though it is hard, just go...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

I know 

Just wish my energy levels werent so low


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

do you take a multi?  Hang on... I just got this stuff from my friend Ron, and ever since I started taking it I feel like a million bucks!  Lemme find some for you.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

VIBE  This is the stuff.  Just take one ounce with a bit of water when you wake up.  Its the best thing I have ever taken... and I have taken a lot of shit!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your energy levels will pick back up when you get the right amount of food back in you.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Greeky, I have a funny story to tell you. Member yesterday the whole 'peanuts in the high cubbord?' My hon forgot to put them in their proper place, and he left them in the pantry, at 'my' eye level. I woke up in the middle of the night, looked for a snack, and ate a whole bunch of peanuts. YUM! ooops, i mean smack my wrist, bad girl.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

lol!!! *bends jill over and spanks her*

yes I take a multi, and JLB I have been eating sooo much lately!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

Greeky, I was wondering if you calculate your macros and if so what they were for the day?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

No I havent Jodi, I can try but since I'm not sure of my portions..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

BTW I just booked a trip to MIAMI for spring break in mid March

I want to get as lean as possible before I go! 

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't mind helping as I've told you.  

I am curious on your macros though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

ok based on my approximations on fitday.com 

1776 cals, 80g fat, 86g carbs, 182g protein 

I ate A LOT today!!!!!! holy sh*t!

keep in mind these are based on guesses


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

What is your height and weight?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

a lil under 5'7 weight not sure... should be around 148 but since i hold a lot of water often as high as 152..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

Then you should be eating approx. 1950 cals per day.

Yes, this is to lose weight.  Of course this is an estimate and could be slightly higher or lower.

Your carbs are so low - no wonder you don't have any energy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

and this is after bumping up my carbs significantly..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

those cals seem awfully high..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

That is not too high by anymeans.

Your carbs are so low and to think you eat that low or lower everyday makes me tired   I don't know how you make it to the gym.  You really need a refeed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

I am trying to change things right now since everybody seems to agree I havent been eating enough

Lead me on the right path


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

Sure but I need to know what your looking for.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

lose fat but not add muscle mass since i already have too much


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

How bout in terms of diet?

What do your workouts look like?  How much cardio do you do?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Diet, I dont know..something that will work 

lately nothing...too tired/lazy

used to be 3 day split weights, cardio 5x week for 45mins


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeay, Jodi is here!  Greek, listen to her and you'll be in spring break shape soon 

Btw, have you ever been to Greece? I usually go there every summer, I looooove the Greek islands! Justin and I are going there for a week or two this summer


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Jenny, Yes I'm very much looking forward to working with Jodi

I'm so frustrated and down about things lately  I just binged on peanuts peanut butter sugar free preserves cocoa and splenda, and I havent really binged due to emotions in about a month so this sucks.

Yes I've been to the island called Mytilini/Lesvos which is where my parents are from, thats awesome that you go, where are you and Justin going this summer, do you know?

It is so cute watching the days count down in yours and his sigs


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry about the binge. I had a peanut butter binge yesterday too  It wasn't about emotions though, I just wanted peanut butter  I've been an emotional eater too and it's hard to deal with, I hope that it'll be easier for you once you're on a new diet. When you're on a diet with the nutrients you need you won't crave as much  You've been eating too little for some time and your body is probably screaming for food..

I don't know where Justin and I are going this summer yet, but I'd love to go to Corfu since I've never been there. In 2002 I went to Poros, an adorable island close to Athens, it was wonderful 

Haha, yeah, it's motivating to change the numbers in my sig each day to know it's one day closer


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

Greek, Jenny and Jodi are 110% right. hang in there hun, were all here for you!! and Jodi can defintly steer you on the right track!!  
(did u get my PM yestarday?)


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> katie! there u are  stop hiding on us!
> 
> the packet was merely one of those sample packs of protein powder (try before u buy the whole big jar)
> ...


Thank you for the info sweetie, sticking with my shakes........haven't been hiding, just busy, hang in there babe, Jodi's awesome, she'll  you into shape, and you are normal babe, if your worried about your thyroid, get it checked, it will have an effect on everything.........Chin up honey, hope you get the internship, that would be a boost for ya  I get lazy too, discouraged, then I look in the mirror and cry  but I keep going, as you are, thinking of you sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah Jodi is in here!! 

HI Greeky!!  Your in great hands!! Keep your chin up and smile-- I go through the same thing your going through--quite often.. and I understand!!!!! I'm so glad you have help in here.
Don't u wish they could come to your home everyday and babysit you--lol--I know I do!!! 

Your going to look hot in Miami!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

Aww Jenny u've been to more islands than I have 

Yes Jen I bought tea tree oil gonna wait til the weekend to try in case I turn red as a beet 

I don't know how to quite go about getting my thyroid checked, my blood tests came out normal, but a lot of sites are saying the blood tests arent always accurate

All I can say is crack that whip, I can take it 

*HUGS* and  to my lovely ladies 

What would I do without you guys?? (binge much more often!)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

hey stacey   

ok going to shower now


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

Greek..dont put the tea tre oil ALL over ur face! ekk and just use a lil tab where u need it! er else it could be bad! 

and your right, tests arent always right. it took the doctors MANY tests before they were ever able to figure out what was wrong with me(growing cancer in the cervix). anyways hun if you feel that things arent right just go see another doc!
hope u have a good day!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

Agree with Jen..

I have a low thyroid--but found out after several blood tests. (I have the one where you gain weight--and my hubby has the one that you lose weight  ) I wanna switch with him. Kidding!


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Glad to see Jodis helping you greeky-just be patient, things slowly will work out for you with the proper diet and training program. Im much like you, very impatient with my results! Keep on smiling sunshine!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 5, 2004)

right now this is what i am using for thyroid support and increased energy with out ephedereine 

started 
500 mgs x 2 a day l tyrosine
100 mcg x10 kelp
30 mgs x 3  gugguls
1000 mgs x 3 Vtiamine c 
100 mgs  x each meal  b complex 100
mutlivitamin 2 times a day
5 grams lgutemine 4 times a day
acidphoilis 3 times a day
digestive enzyme every meal

I STOPPED THE PAXIL and LAXATIVES PRESCRIBE  FUCK MEDS !!
I will monitor body temperature and go from there


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Yeay, Jodi is here!  Greek, listen to her and you'll be in spring break shape soon
> 
> Btw, have you ever been to Greece? I usually go there every summer, I looooove the Greek islands! Justin and I are going there for a week or two this summer




I HIGHLY recommend going to Voulgameni.  It is on the ocean just south of Athens.  Was the most beautiful place I have ever been...  Its also not too far from Ancient Corinth, and the ruins there are just amazing...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

ty everyone

now im wondering..should i play with my diet first to see how my body reacts or just go to the doc anyway?

Today I was a nervous wreck and I could definately feel it in my stomach!!!

Today:

3/4c oats 6 whites 4 strawberries

deli turkey, salad, peanuts, a WHOLE banana 

low carb protein bar 

chicken ceaser salad (dressing on side)

6 whites, peanuts


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I just had 3 peanuts, talk about control!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

I just had, wayyy more than 3


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Like 3 x 10?  Thats how many I WISH I could eat. he he. I cant complain, I had 2 TBS of nat PB


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Where is the control ppl


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Like 3 x 10?  Thats how many I WISH I could eat. he he. I cant complain, I had 2 TBS of nat PB


And you wonder why progress is slow?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And you wonder why progress is slow?



is this for me or jill? 

it doesnt look like cheesecake, chocolate, or frappuccinos fit into the acceptable refeed foods..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

That was for Jill


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

ok I decided to start refeeding Saturday and go thro Sunday so I can have plenty of uninterrupted FEEDING time 

now to find foods for Saturday..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

On Sunday, keep your carbs to low gi sources ie:

Brown Rice
Sweet Potatos
Oats
Fiber One Cereal
Beans

And DON'T step on the scale on Sunday or Monday - trust me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

From what I'm reading..stay with low or no fat carb foods, and not too much sugar.. what kinds of SWEETS does this leave?

And how much do I eat? Til I cant eat no more???


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2004)

oooh, I wish I could have a refeed like that  After that half a jar of pb I'm not allowed to though 

Have fun and enjoy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

I wish frappuccinos were ok tho!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> From what I'm reading..stay with low or no fat carb foods, and not too much sugar.. what kinds of SWEETS does this leave?
> 
> And how much do I eat? Til I cant eat no more???


No sweets - Its not as exciting as it first seems LOL

Bagels, pasta, bread, crackers, pancakes, waffles, granola.  If its low or no fat, its fair game.

Eat til your satisfied but be sure you eat enough.  Don't just eat 1 bagel and then nothing else for hours.  Shit, I could eat 3-4 bagels in one sitting


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

how about fruit?

and the sticky says ff/sf ice cream 

and maybe some ff cool whip w/ sf ff pudding...

I'm never satisfied


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

during a refeed, do u still take in your normal protein and fat?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

and whats this i see? caramel popcorn? 

hehehe..pasta just doesnt do it for me...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

NO CARMEL POPCORN - Damn Leslie  

The ice cream is fine for a small amount.  Skip the pudding and the fruit.  We want to keep fructose low.

No fat is zero - you don't take in ANY extra fat than what the food your eating naturally has.

Your protein remains somewhat low as well.  No more than 1G protein per lb of BW.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

This isn't a cheat day - its a refeed and must be done properly or you could gain fat.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

ok...so some kind of ice cream hmmm what else

no added fat, just protein and carbs :-D

I'm going to go shopping tomorrow so I need to know what to buy...  

what about other kinds of popcorn


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

I know, I dont mean to be difficult, I just MUCH prefer anything sweet over foods like bread and pasta

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry but no sweets.  We all prefer sweets but such is life.

NO SWEETS!!!!!!

Plain air popped popcorn is fine - no oils or butter AND NO microwave popcorn.

Not much protein.

Bagels, cereals, pancakes, FF muffins, waffles, potatoes, crackers.  If its FF, NO SUGAR then its fine.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2004)

Greeky my dear - please read that article again.  You will clearly see no sweets


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

I dont know of any FF SF cereals or pancakes or waffles in the store

Or would I have to make these at home with splenda or something?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

I was trying to find my way around it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm so excited..and I just cant hide it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

ok jodi goodnight sweetheart, im going to go dream about carbs and prepare for my shopping trip tomorrow  

Sunday will be MUCH easier i think cuz i already know whats allowed and whats not


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

It doesn't have to be completely S/F, just not loaded with sugar.  Almost any FF cereal will do.  Same with pancakes and waffles.  The idea is that you just can't be eating tons of sugar.  Sugar won't raise leptin, the complex carbs will raise Leptin and that is our goal here.  You have been so low carb for so long that your Leptin is probably so low which is why I suggested 2 day refeed before you start a new diet.

My favorite cereal is Quaker Oh's 

Any waffle or pancake batter is fine, providing it doesn't have a alot of eggs or oil in it.  You can make your own too.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh boy GBC!!  I am excited for you!!  BAGELS and PASTA!!  YUMMY!!!!   Enjoy Sweetie and let me know how it goes!


JODI  If you don't mind me asking... can GBC eat fruit during a refeed?


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> And you wonder why progress is slow?


 2TBS of peanut butter would be considered my fat source for that meal? 1/2 for that day.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Yay Greek! Enjoy that refeed hun!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh boy GBC!!  I am excited for you!!  BAGELS and PASTA!!  YUMMY!!!!   Enjoy Sweetie and let me know how it goes!
> 
> 
> JODI  If you don't mind me asking... can GBC eat fruit during a refeed?


No fruit during a refeed.  Fruit is fructose - fructose fills liver glycogen but doesn't do much for muscle glycogen.  Thats why she needs complex carbs to spill over muscle glycogen and raise leptin.  Fruit won't cut it and can cause fat gain.

That is why sugar needs to be somewhat low too.  Sugar is 50% glucose and 50% fructose.  Again, we don't want to spill over liver glycogen just muscle glycogen.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 2TBS of peanut butter would be considered my fat source for that meal? 1/2 for that day.


2T of PB is 14G of Fat.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No fruit during a refeed.  Fruit is fructose - fructose fills liver glycogen but doesn't do much for muscle glycogen.  Thats why she needs complex carbs to spill over muscle glycogen and raise leptin.  Fruit won't cut it and can cause fat gain.
> 
> That is why sugar needs to be somewhat low too.  Sugar is 50% glucose and 50% fructose.  Again, we don't want to spill over liver glycogen just muscle glycogen.



How about white rice?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok I went to the supermarket to stock up

And I couldnt find anything!!!!

I was looking at the cereals and granola bars..
Nothing fat free except for Kellog's Corn Flakes 
A few with low fat, like 1.5g per serving
But everything seemed pretty high in sugar

I was hoping for Cracklin Oat Bran but it had something like 7g fat

I have no idea what cereals I CAN buy, or what granola I can buy, that is low in fat and sugar.. 

Also, wouldnt fat free muffins be high in sugar?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mmmmm Corn Flakes.  yum yum 
Muffins...mmmm

Greeky...your making me hungry


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry jlb I'm just trying to find refeed foods besides pasta and bread


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2004)

hehe....it's ok.   Those sound yummy too.  Myself...I'd go for peanut butter and jelly sandwichs!  or cookies.  (I'm a bad influence on cheat stuff)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

in the words of jodi

a refeed is NOT a cheat 

looking for low sugar and fat carb foods...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

hmmm some good choices for cereals. ... 
any Bran cereal or Kashi go lean, Cheerios ,Corn Flakes, Kix , Special K, puffed wheat, shredded wheat . those would be sugarless kinds. 

as for minmal sugar types(which you ARE allowed some of during a refeed). ...  Frosted Mini Wheats, Multi Grain Cheerios(I LOVE those), Life. etc. 

hmm or pretzels! fat free muffins are great if you make your own! or make your own homemade pancakes/waffles!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

How about bagels with ff cream cheese?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

just had an idea. you could make a low fat Trail Mix... 
with Chex or Cheerios/Shreddies, air popped popcorn, pretzels, mini rye crackers, etc. and spice it up how you want. either add like garlic powder or chilli with pam butter spray...or pam butter spray with cinnamon/splenda for a sweeter idea. 
 just an idea. hehe


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Im getting hungry........ P Pancake in 2 hours!!! Yippee


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

more ideas on the minimal sugar cereals please 

so store bought fat free muffins are not ok?

i'm tempted to just eat oatmeal, but thats for sunday


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

oh come on!! enjoy the refeed sweetie. your metabolism will LOVE you! 
how about rice cakes? or rice cake chips? do you like thoses? 

well some of the fat free muffin mixes are really high in sugar. check the nutritional label. if per servings its over 10g Id find something else.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

yes i love rice cakes!!!!!!!!

am i allowed to get any flavor i want even choc chip (the chips r tiny!)

I think i just found my refeed food 
I'm gonna be sooo sick tomorrow lol

what are my macro breakdown guidelines for cereal?
like whats the ceiling for fat and sugar per serving


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

Do i eat every 3 hours or nonstop 

And do I take ALA? if so how much? I have SAN - Loaded..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

just keep fat under 1-2grams.. 
rice cakes.. SURE check the fat though on those choc chip ones.. 
how about low fat graham crackers?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Id eat every 2-2.5 hours.... eat until your satisfied each time. (so that you are able to eat again.) 

hmm I use ALA on refeeds.. and apple cider vinegar(but people tend to have different opinons on that.. and its kinda of disgusting to some.. haha)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

what is apple cider vinegar for again?

my problem is i eat til im physically sick..but ill do my best not to  

I guess I'll try to take 1 or 2 capsules b4 every meal

graham crackers


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

u dont like graham crackers?  man o man on my last refeed I must have ate an entire box!  

ACV is to slow glucose disposal and aids in the uptake into muscle tissues. I just always feel "drier" the following day. thats all. 

the ALA will do fine and much easier! haha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

I LOVE graham crackers! especially w/ peanut butter on them..
D


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

no peanut butter for me tomorrow

go lean crunch has 3g fat..too much? 

how much sugar are we lookin at as ok for cereal or rice cakes per serving? 

what about low fat granola bars?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

and what about ice cream????

what kinds can i have


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How about white rice?


White rice is fine for a refeed BUT ONLY for a refeed.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Ok I went to the supermarket to stock up
> 
> And I couldnt find anything!!!!
> ...


A little sugar is fine.  Any cereal other than the real sugar ladened cereals are fine.  In other words no Cocoa Puffs. 

Most granola cereals are fine.  Basically your looking for a healthy cereal.  Not kiddie cereal.

FF muffins are fine but only 1.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

hi jodi  

personally, i dont care for white rice


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> in the words of jodi
> 
> a refeed is NOT a cheat
> ...


Exactly - THIS IS NOT A CHEAT DAY !!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmmm some good choices for cereals. ...
> any Bran cereal or Kashi go lean, Cheerios ,Corn Flakes, Kix , Special K, puffed wheat, shredded wheat . those would be sugarless kinds.
> 
> ...


Thank You Jen


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How about bagels with ff cream cheese?


FF Cream Cheese is fine BUT ONLY for the Day 1 of the refeed.  Then ditch it.

No refeed for you Jill


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes i love rice cakes!!!!!!!!
> 
> am i allowed to get any flavor i want even choc chip (the chips r tiny!)
> ...


No Choc chips.

Guys this isn't brain surgery here.  Low Fat Low Sugar End of Story!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> White rice is fine for a refeed BUT ONLY for a refeed.


not to get into an argument here, 'cause frankly, I do not have the knowledge to back me up, but isn't the white rice thing a bit much?
I have a friend / aqquantance who is a competitive BB'er who eates white rie w/ his chicken and broccoli up tothe day of his comp.
He is shredded, low single digit BF%.
He also teached nutricion, so I take his word as being good. (he also runs a supp. shop w/ his wife, who also competes)
I brought up the wht VS brown rice. He replied that the chicken balances out the higher glycogen white rice has? (I may have my wording wrong)
I cannot stand brown rice. I have to SOAK it in soy sauce (read high in sodium) just to get that crap down.
I do not see the big deal w/ wht. rice.
Just my .02 worth


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> u dont like graham crackers?  man o man on my last refeed I must have ate an entire box!
> 
> ACV is to slow glucose disposal and aids in the uptake into muscle tissues. I just always feel "drier" the following day. thats all.
> ...


Graham Crackers are great for a refeed.  But no PB!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Graham Crackers are great for a refeed.  But no PB!


I guess s'mores are out of the question then?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> not to get into an argument here, 'cause frankly, I do not have the knowledge to back me up, but isn't the white rice thing a bit much?
> I have a friend / aqquantance who is a competitive BB'er who eates white rie w/ his chicken and broccoli up tothe day of his comp.
> He is shredded, low single digit BF%.
> ...


White Rice is EXTREMELY HIGH GI!!!  For someone trying to lose bodyfat I would NEVER suggest white Rice.  EVER!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and what about ice cream????
> 
> what kinds can i have


Only FF and SF ice cream.  That's it.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

You guys are freaking killing me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Only FF and SF ice cream.  That's it.


blech....rather have a crystal lite popcicle....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Diet needs to be strict...  If you cant adhere then your SOL.  Poor Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi jodi
> 
> personally, i dont care for white rice


I'm sure you can find something you like


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

LOL this is like Refeed Central

I think all the others are jealous


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup. Im planning a refeed, YA RIGHT! Id kick my own ass. (He he Jodi, I saw your post above) Eat some rice cakes for me darling. The only carbs Ive had in 3 weeks are oats!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

I cant wait til my trip to the supermarket tomorrow 

Today

3/4c oats 1.5 scoop protein

subway chicken salad w oil and vinegar

3/4c oats, 2 scoops protein 1tsp pb some peanuts

more peanuts, roast beef, salad

1 cup cc 1 tsp pb and cocoa


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

loooks good! 
enjoy that refeed today hun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I am enjoying it  

so far today

4 whites, 5 waffles made w/ water, and cocoa added

cool whip lite  <-is this ok? 1g fat, 1g sugar per serving..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

yuppers the cool whip lite is OK as long as you dont have too much... that 1g fat per serving can add up fast!  
chow down hun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i ate half the tub


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

uh oh!!  no more of that cool whip for you missy! haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

hehe, i know, i am not havin any more of that

eating the waffles i made, havent gone to the supermarket yet..


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Today is my no carb day-Post everything you eat as I am living through your re-feed day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL! We'll see what else the day has in store

The only thing that concerns me on no carb days is breakfast...no oats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How will I live


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

You will live!  Promise...


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Swaping oats for waffels and bagels, NO WAY! (ya right) You'll have many days of oats a head of you. Since I started my cycling Jan19, I ate ww pasta once, low carb bread once, and every other carb meal is OATS!!! My hon always says, "whats for dinner?" I say, "make whatever you want, Im having a p pancake!" He thinks Im nuts!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

do you eat syrup w/ your pancakes?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

oats tomorrow when I refeed on slow burning carbs only!

if i have sugar free syrup ill use that, but I dont have any now

Refeed update:

two more waffles

weight watchers bagel with a little lite cream cheese 
and some roast beef 
~NO SALAD~ i wouldnt be able to fit everything else 

this refeed is doing wonders for my um.. regularity


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

Have you read Carb Cycling yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes and going to reread it

Update:

another waffle

1/2c oatmeal, 1/2c cottage cheese w cocoa

am i overdoing it??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

Save the oats for tomorrow

You are far from overdoing it.  I would have eaten double than you have by now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

wow really, and yet i feel so stuffed 

guess I dont have to feel guilty... *goes to get another bagel...*


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Me, triple by now!!! I cant eat a lot if given permission to!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

omg Greek this is a REFEED!!! come on girl eat up!!  Id have eaten all u have within an hour!  then again Im a pig...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

ugh..i didnt eat anything for like an hour and crashed so hard i slept...gonna try to stuff myself w more carbs now to wake up


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i'm going out tonight... are any kind of alcoholic drinks acceptable for today? I'm guessing I'd stay away from those mixed with juice? any I am allowed to have? open bar tonight...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

OMG  - ABSOLUTELY NO ALCOHOL!!!!

You should have told me the other day.  You CANNOT have alcohol with all those carbs.  You will gain fat.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

That's fine

I didn't even drink on my 21st bday


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

No alcohol......that really sucks for going out!!!

I don't drink so that is why I never go out.  I get to bored at bars.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

then ur hanging out w the wrong people 

im goin to roxy tonight....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

the roxy huh?  Sounds like a good time!!  Have fun!!  Don't drink.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

lol, u should come out and not drink with me lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

on second thought..i just ate a shitload of carbs so i dont look so good


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, u should come out and not drink with me lol



yeah, nothing like being the two sober kids in the crowd.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

the Roxy is fun though.  I was there last summer for the Entertainment tonight's "IT List Party"  It was cool.  We got to see snoop dogg.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yeah, nothing like being the two sober kids in the crowd.


designated drivers!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I ate the last waffle ( a total of 8)
and a ton of corn flakes!

least i get to burn some off tonight dancing! (altho i might eat more hehehe)

i weighed myself just for kicks 154 damn but not as bad as i expected considerin how much i ate lol


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 7, 2004)

hehe...If I ate 8 waffles I would be hurling.  But I do have brownies with walnuts in the oven.    I'll share too.  

Cardio starts back Monday.

What kind of dancing????  I wanna go...pretty please.  I can be there in 6 hours depending on flight.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

once in a re-feed this is what I ate:

a box of strawberry waffles topped with:
a pint of ben and jerry's cherry garcia low fat frozen yogurt
a bannana
a bag of candy corn
and maple syrup


It was good.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> once in a re-feed this is what I ate:
> 
> a box of strawberry waffles topped with:
> ...


My sugar cravings just resurfaced


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

lol, that was only my first meal of the day.  that just started things off.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> once in a re-feed this is what I ate:
> 
> a box of strawberry waffles topped with:
> ...


Mmmmmmm Candy Corn


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Mmmmmmm Candy Corn




lol, fancy seeing you here


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

I heard candy corn.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

ohhh Greek.... are you still sleeping from al those carbs yestarday!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

hiya jen!

hiya greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL @ Jen, I kinda didn't get home til 5AM

Recap of Yesterdays Refeed:

4 whites, 8 waffles w/ cocoa, 
half a tub of cool whip lite
2 weight watchers bagels w a little lite cream cheese
roast beef 
1/2c oatmeal 1/2c cottage cheese
a lot of corn flakes
turkey sandwich (2 pieces whole wheat bread)
protein bar
cup of cheerios


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Haha, that's some food  I've seen much worse refeeds than that though, it was kinda weak 

How's the tummy feeling today?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

hola, ladies!
how's things? Just opened up a new journal. Took a while to type. I am a slow typer. I'd be quicker, if I didn't 'fat finger' so much..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

jenny, compared to some people I am a Refeed Amateur hehe

my tummy is actually ok 

I tried to space out my food enough where it didn't make me sick as opposed to eat it all in one hour


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey burner I commented in your journal, best of luck honey!

So let me tell you guys what happened to me last night 

My friend invited me to go with her friends to this club called Roxy in NYC.  I knew her friends were a gay couple but what they neglected to tell me is that Roxy is a gay club on Sat nights!!!
So we show up, and the place is packed full of gay men..and I couldn't drink..   Granted some of them look good, and a lot of them had their shirts off  But I don't think I've ever been to a club where guys WEREN'T trying to get into my pants.. odd feeling  In the upstairs lounge I was quite popular with the gay guys who just wanted to dance, cuz I know how to shake it  But downstairs..it was all business lol SO THEN after we left.. the gay couple we came with decided to walk ahead of me and my friend, so much so that we LOST them, and were walkin around NYC in the FREEZING COLD, we actually saw them PASS us in the car, and I ran a few blocks in my 4" heels trying to catch up but I couldnt.. finally we head back to the diner near the club, and the problem was neither of us had our cell phones with us.  Mine was in my bag in the trunk, but my friend's was in the glove compartment, so I told her to go call her phone, and some guy was nice enough to let us borrow his cell, and they FINALLY came and got us.    At this point I was so hungry it hurt, so I devoured a protein bar I had in the car, but it wasnt enough so I stopped at 7-11 and got a cup of cheerios  

Whew that took a while, anyways can't wait to pig out on oatmeal *drool*  And sweet potatoes too

Whole wheat bread is not acceptable today right?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, that's some food  I've seen much worse refeeds than that though, it was kinda weak
> 
> How's the tummy feeling today?


I agree - weak refeed 

You wouldn't want to see the damage I could do 

Greeky - Whole wheat bread is fine today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

*in between spoonfuls of her second bowl of oatmeal*  thanks Jodi, I'll make sandwiches


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

holy crap! You were hungry after ALL that food????


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *in between spoonfuls of her second bowl of oatmeal*  thanks Jodi, I'll make sandwiches


Same principles apply today.  Low fat, low sugar, lower protein.   Enjoy!

Anything whole grain or whole wheat is fine today.  WW Tortillas, WW Bagels, Whole Grain Bread etc.

AND EAT EAT EAT!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

my last meal was at 8:30pm and we are talking about 4am here


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

gotcha


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

Greek you gotta learn to refeed woman!  eat LOTS today!  

sounds like you had quite the nite too!! haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

So far today..

2 and 3/4c oatmeal and 6 slices whole wheat toast

i look and feel like a blimp and i hope none of it is fat, just water


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

Its water don't worry.  Like I said, DO NOT step on the scale because you will be holding ALOT of water right now.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

lol!! yes god forbid u jump on the scale!!! just EAT!!!  its ONLY water. I used to scare myself that day after refeeds and just see how much water Id gain.. lol sometimes it was hard to believe!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I bet my jeans wouldn't fit right now, what a horrible feeling!

My lovehandles and tummy grewwwww  
Physically I can't even sit or move normally lol
How can obese people stand being that way? I just dont understand...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

I can easily gain 10lbs of water in 1 day. 

But its just that, ONLY WATER!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Greek, you are too funny  Sounds like a wild night yesterday 
Don't worry about feeling like a blimp, we all do sometimes  Just eat, your body needs it!!  It's really torture reading your journal today cause I have no carb day and have noooo energy 
Now go eeeeeaaat some more  If you don't you'll regret it later when you're sitting there with strict diet foods only


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

hehe Jenny I'm sorry!

are you allowed to put instant coffee in your shakes?
or maybe regular coffee that has been cooled down?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

hmmmmm just a Lil!! caffeine will dehyrate you.. and you dont want that on a refeed 

 me too Jodi, scale jumps an easy 8-10lbs! 
oppsss shouldnt scare Greek like that!  remember its only water sweetie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Should I be concerned that I haven't been taking ALA before every carb meal?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 8, 2004)

Gosh...sounds like me pigging out after a show!  But mine are the bad foods...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

also had 1.5 scoop protein

can tuna, and a big sweet potato

i feel sick  

What am I doing tomorrow? No carb day? 
I am guessing protein is about 148-150g
but I dont know about fats..


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Are you starting carb cycling tomorrow?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

Tomorrow is a No Carb Day

5 Meals

Each meal containing 35G protein

3 Meals MUST include Green Veggies

Get yourself some Fish Oil capsules soon.  In the meantime fat needs to remain 30-40G per day.  No more no less.   4 meals should include some fat especially your last meal of the day.  The meal after your workout DOES NOT include fat.

Lean meats!  The rest of the fat must come from EFA's and your proteins.  You can have 2 meals with higher fat proteins such as yolks, beef, salmon but not post workout.  The rest of the fat is from EFA's.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

what does my workout schedule look like?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

What is it like now?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Formerly:

Cardio 5x a week for 45mins
Weights 3 day split 

Recently:

Nothing, waiting for my energy levels to normalize


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

dang! I need to be doing your cardio....wanna do it for me?
puh-lease?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Formerly:
> 
> Cardio 5x a week for 45mins
> ...



too much cardio.. should add another day of weights. 
but Ill wait to see what Jodi has to advise!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, I dont know how much cardio to do, and what my split should be


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> too much cardio.. should add another day of weights.
> but Ill wait to see what Jodi has to advise!


Yes I agree

4 Days of weights and only 3 days of cardio - 2 20 min. HIIT and 1 30 min. Traditional.  THAT'S IT!!

Make tomorrow Cardio & Ab's only

Split

Legs
Chest/Bi's
Shoulders
Back/Tri's


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes I agree
> 
> 4 Days of weights and only 3 days of cardio - 2 20 min. HIIT and 1 30 min. Traditional.  THAT'S IT!!
> ...



 THIS I like!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Sounds Good, is there a particular length my weight training sessions should be?

Also, planning to make a doc appt soon, the only thing that bothers me is they ALREADY tested my TSH and a few other things and said I was normal  thats why I haven't been in a rush to go back, I dunno if my body just slowed down from dieting and I will be able to speed it back up or if I have one of those harder to diagnose thyroid problems


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

workouts should last no longer than 45 min to an hour.
depende on what exercises they have you do.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

Actually lets do this:



Monday - No carb - Cardio/Abs
Tuesday - High Carb - Legs
Wednesday - Low Carb - Chest/Bi's/Cardio
Thursday - No Carb - Rest
Friday - High Carb - Back/Tri/s
Sat - Low Carb - Back/Tris/Cardio/Abs
Sunday - No Carb - Rest


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

This is going to be interesting 

On carb days, is a subway sandwich (whole wheat bread) ok?

In general is whole wheat stuff ok for carb days?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

well, how was the roxy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

curious why cardio is before and after legs??

Ive heard this is bad, yet also read that it helps recovery  

and Yay fruit is going to be a part of my diet regularly on carb days yay lots of fruit


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

No its not ok!!!

No Deli meat!

Only Whole Grain breads allowed and they are only allowed on high carb days.  Same goes for whole wheat pasta and whole wheat tortillas.

Only slow burning carbs on Low carb days:

Oats, sweet potatoes, brown rice, beans, fiber one, lentils


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

p-funk

I had NO idea it was a gay club on saturday nights


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

is it realy??  lol

The only time I was there was for that special Entertainment magazie party (defenitly not a gay club kinda night).  That is to funny.  How long did you last there?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I can deal with that, Refeeding has reminded me that I actually do like bread 

Just ate:

1c oatmeal
4 slices whole wheat bread

and thinking of what I can eat next..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

We actually stayed...go back a few posts til you find my story about it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

lol, great story...could you imagine if I were with you??  hahaha, everyone would have probably though I was gay!!


you were wearing 4" heals?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

there were some straight guys that were with girls there 

yeah, i like heels


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> lol, great story...could you imagine if I were with you??  hahaha, everyone would have probably though I was gay!!
> 
> 
> you were wearing 4" heals?


think of the #'s that would have been stuffed into your pants.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah!!!! U coulda been one of the male strippers *drool*


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> think of the #'s that would have been stuffed into your pants.....




Well, when I went there for the private party there was this gay dude hitting on me all night.  First he said I was cute as a button and then he kept insisting that I take my shirt off and started saying that if he had a build like mine he would walk around naked all the time.....LMAO!!  I had to break it to him that I wasn't gay.  From then on out everytime I would look at girls he would look at me and say "fuckin' fish"...lol, he was cool about it though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

lol are you sure it wasnt gay night except the party brought straight people too so it wasnt as obvious?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Yeah!!!! U coulda been one of the male strippers *drool*


p-funk; male giggilo!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Yeah!!!! U coulda been one of the male strippers *drool*



One of my clients made me take my shirt of for her today because she wanted to see my stomach.  Then she wouldn't take her hands off me (YUK!! she is an out of shape 35 year old women).  that is as far as I get stripping wise.

although, for you I may make an exception


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

If I had a perfect body I'd walk around naked all day too  jk!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well, when I went there for the private party there was this gay dude hitting on me all night.  First he said I was cute as a button and then he kept insisting that I take my shirt off and started saying that if he had a build like mine he would walk around naked all the time.....LMAO!!  I had to break it to him that I wasn't gay.  From then on out everytime I would look at girls he would look at me and say "fuckin' fish"...lol, he was cool about it though.


did you at least get him to buy you a drink?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 
> although, for you I may make an exception



   :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> If I had a perfect body I'd walk around naked all day too  jk!


negativity police! pull over!
You are being cited with violation of the positve reinforcement act.
Now get down and give me 20 crunches and repeat: I am an attractive woman! I am an attractive woman!
GO!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> did you at least get him to buy you a drink?




I don't drink.  But, being the nice guy that I am I had him get my friend that was there with me a drink 

I get hit on by gay guys all the time, especially at the gym.  Why can't girls ever hit on me??  My luck just sucks, lol.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Jodi... I was thinking about it and

whether or not cardio is good day before and after leg day for recovery.. I am pretty sure HIIT is not recommended for either the day before nor after 

What should I do?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Actually, I dont think Im supposed to do HIIT and weights on the same days either..

Oh I am so confused!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Day 2 of Refeed Recap

5.5c oatmeal 
10(maybe more lost count) slices whole wheat toast
1.5 scoop protein
can tuna, and a big sweet potato
1/2c cottage cheese
broiled chicken 

and thinkin of possibly havin another slice of bread


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

No carb day tomorrow greeky? Ever done a no carb day before?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I've done something like it, but I have new macro breakdowns to figure out...


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Good luck with carb cycling, that is what you are doing right? Tomorrow is my no carb day  Will you be eating 5 or 6 meals daily?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Jodi recommends 5, so thats what ill do for now

tomorrow we are both no carbing it 
hows your progress been so far? how long u been on it?

i'm kinda scared, u get to eat a lot on carb days but its still a lot of rules, and basically I will be carrying a LOT of food to school it looks like..


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh man... good luck GBC!!  Let me know how you like carb cycling.....
For the next two weeks I am gonna try to keep my carbs low... bikini in Mexico.     Wish me luck! ( I will need it)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Good luck Sapph! 

So far today:

4 whites 1.25 scoop protein w cocoa 1 tbsp pb

can tuna, 1 tsp olive oil, salad

I feel like shit today, headache and tummyache 
Took claritin cuz my headache might be from allergies (could also be from no carbs who knows)

I am just so sick and tired of always feeling like shit  

BTW do i count carbs and protein from peanut butter?
Also, my protein powder has a tiny bit fat and a few carbs..but Im afraid switching to whey will really upset my stomach
And a bit concerned about takin fish oil because Stacey said in her journal that it made her sick...

I can follow a diet but I'm concerned about the rules of carb cycling, I dunno if ill get used to it or not 
Like, do I have to add up my macros every meal?
What about if I go out for dinner? then what happens??

 I just want my body to feel normal and healthy and the weight to come off    This is so depressing..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

hey girlie!!! Yep Fishoil did really make me sick-- I was taking 3 at every meal- 15 a day- I have a VERY WEAK tummy though--and we tracked it for a long time to make sure it was the fishoil.

I think if you can take fishoil-take it--its such a good thing for the body!!!

Try it first for a few days


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

hope you feel better honey


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

TY hon, I am hoping they sell very small bottles so I dont buy a big one and end up being stuck with it if I get sick from it 

I just wanna cry ugh


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Fish oils have never upset my stomach . just take them before your meals, then you dont get 'fishy burps'!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

yes yes hun just take the fish caps in divided doses. I take 5-2x day but thats just me. try 2 each time.. and as Jill said take them before your meal! shouldnt have any prob!

yes count the minimal carbs from the peanut butter and whey.. theres pretty much nothing in them to worry about. even on NO carb day shouldnt be a problem either. dont worry about swtiching protein powders either! 

Hope your feeling better girl!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

BTW greeky, be patient. Results will come in time.  Mine are slowly progressing from all the help around here. Sometimes I think I was ment to be fat forever! IM FIGHTING THAT!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

Excellent suggestions from everyone.   Yes, please do try the fish oil and take it before you eat.  It does not bother my stomach at all either.  I actually think Stacey is the only person I heard that it bothers so don't worry about it.

This is carb cycling.  The only macros that will EVER change are the carbs.  Protein and Fat remain constant no matter what day it is.  1 day of no carb is not as bad as you think, especially when a carb day is around the corner.  You will get use to it, trust me.  The plan is very simple.

Tomorrow will be a High Carb Day:  Very Easy

1.  5 Meals
2.  Each meal contains 35G Protein
3.  3 Meals must include Green Veggies
4.  Fat is 30-40G total for the day - 4 meals include fat and PWO meal does not include fat
5.  3 out of the 5 meals will contain slow burning carbs as described in TP's approved carb list.  There is no limit on how many of these carbs to eat.  You eat the carbs til your satisfied.  I don't mean full just satisfied and no longer hungry.  
6.  You must eat 1 VERY SMALL or 1/2 a piece of fruit.  Eat the fruit before your protein and carbs and it will help make you fuller faster.
7.  2 of the carb meals must be Pre Workout and Post Workout.  The third carb meal can be any other time that you wish and don't forget the fruit.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep-- I think I am the only person too!! I have a VERY VERY sensitive stomach girl!! Real Sensitive~ Sucks!! 

Definatly try them-- they are great for you!!

And Cheer Up


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

It's not that no carbs bothers me that much since I was pretty low before (25g/day) 

Its just that physically and mentally I felt horrible, I went to the gym and even tho my body and head still hurt, I'm in a better mood Yay  

Question.. Am I supposed to have fruit with all three carb meals?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

I was reading about rice cakes in Pfunks journal, are these ever ok to eat?


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Do you mean the peanut butter ones? I dont think so. I miss rice cakes sooooo much-the caramel chocolate chip ones.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi GBC  Stick at it babe  consistancy is the key


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Greek - yes fruit with all 3 carb meals. small amount. 1/2c berries or 1/2 apple. and sadly, no rice cakes. Mmmm


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I was reading about rice cakes in Pfunks journal, are these ever ok to eat?


No rice cakes.  Read the article again.  If its not on the approved carb list its not allowed. 

Any more questions before tomorrow?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

im still wondering if whole wheat bread is ok

looks like only whole grain is on the list


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Today: No Carb Day

4 whites 1.25 scoop protein w cocoa 1 tbsp pb

can tuna, 1 tsp olive oil, salad

30min cardio (+5min cooldown)  about time i got into the gym

2 scoops protein 

4oz chicken, salad, 1 tbsp pb

4oz chicken, salad
cocoa w/ 2 tbsp heavy cream


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

Also wondering when I should weigh and measure. I am definately still bloated from that refeed!


----------



## vanity (Feb 9, 2004)

The best time to weigh yourself is 1st thing in the morning. Go to the bathroom first, and weigh yourself naked to get the most accurate measure. During the day, you accumulate fluids in your body so don't weigh-in later in the day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

I know that silly..I just tend to stay bloated for days.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Also wondering when I should weigh and measure.





> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> The best time to weigh yourself is 1st thing in the morning.  During the day, you accumulate fluids in your body so don't weigh-in later in the day.







> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I know that silly..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im still wondering if whole wheat bread is ok
> 
> looks like only whole grain is on the list


Stick with whole grain breads.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Also wondering when I should weigh and measure. I am definately still bloated from that refeed!


Do measurements and weight the morning after your high carb day.  

Actually, Jill if you read this:  Could you send Greeky the spreadsheet I sent you and give her my email addy at the same time please  

Greeky, please keep my email private.  Email me your measurements and body weight every week so we can monitor progress and make tweaks if necessary.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good luck with the carb cycling Chick   Let me know how it works.  I've tried so hard to get this weight off and then I just get so pissed off that it won't come off I cheat   like crazy on whatever diet I'm trying to follow.  It's so discouraging.  Just hang in there- your doing far better than I am


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do measurements and weight the morning after your high carb day.
> 
> Actually, Jill if you read this:  Could you send Greeky the spreadsheet I sent you and give her my email addy at the same time please
> ...


SURE! Greeky, just Pm me you e-mail address.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2004)

Ty Jodi, Ncgirl and Jill 

Premi, you are always confused 

I definately look bigger today 

Why after a high carb day Jodi? So I am as heavy/big as possible? 

Question.. High carb days are supposed to have more carbs than low carb days... But to me, even the low carb days have a lot of carbs, does this mean I basically can pig out??  I'm confused.... cuz if I eat til I am not full, merely no longer hungry, I might end up with lower carbs than on my low carb days.. Thats why I'm asking.

Also, wont eating carbs at my last meal of the day make me gain fat??  this is what I thought..

Jill I just PM'd you


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> Why after a high carb day Jodi? So I am as heavy/big as possible?
> 
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2004)

I am really nervous about weighing and measuring tomorrow, I know the numbers will be really high...

I got the chart (TY Jill) and I need a few clarifications 

Rib cage = right under boobs?
Arms = largest part of flexed bicep?
Lower abs = where?
Hips = widest part?
Thigh and calf = flexed or relaxed around widest part?

Today:

2 scoops protein, 6 strawberries, oatmeal!!! 1 tbsp pb

4 oz chicken, 1 tbsp pb

6 strawberries, oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb
chicken salad @ ruby tuesdays (lett, tomato, walnuts, honey mustard on the side) 

Workout: Legs
5 min cardio warmup
leg press 4 sets of 20 (20-30-40-50lbs)
hip adductor and abductor machines (3*20 both set at 4)
ass up face down (hamstring curls?) 3*20 @ 40lbs
5min cooldown
my weights workout (not including warmup/cooldown) only took 20mins..is this bad? legs were wobbly after!

4 oz chicken, salad, 6 strawberries, oatmeallllllll

last meal will be something like 2 scoops protein, 1 tsp pb or 1tbsp heavy cream (to make up for overdoing fat earlier) will edit if this changes

I read that to NOT put on mass do 4-6reps..I am SO confused

As usual, leg day has given me ghetto booty


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

> I read that to NOT put on mass do 4-6reps..I am SO confused



What are you confused about?  Mass does not just all of a sudden come.  You have to be eating for it.  i assume you mean do lower reps for strength and higher (6-12) for size?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I am really nervous about weighing and measuring tomorrow, I know the numbers will be really high...
> 
> *Don't worry about it.  You will see it drop over the next couple of weeks so long as you stick to the plan*
> ...


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 11, 2004)

Morning Chick! I hope your having a good day  ! Your diet looks good  .  Do you alternate your cardio and weight days, or do you just do weights?  I did legs yesterday and it only took me about 20-25 minutes.  They are sore today though- but in a good way


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey nc, right now Im not sure what Im doing 

I took measurements and weighed 
Much worse than I expected..

No fish oil yet, havent been to the store. Will cut back on PB
And avoid using salad dressing..

My parents insist vinegar is making me break out  so they kinda forbid me to use it  I dunno what I'll use as salad dressing now..

I actually didnt have my last meal yesterday because I got into a huuuuge fight with my dad..  Things are sorta ok tho..we'll see...

4-6 reps, is that to failure? See I always thought lower reps/higher weight for mass... Can you please explain how this works? I'm sorry for bein so dumb..

Jodi Im going to email you my measurements..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 4-6 reps, is that to failure? See I always thought lower reps/higher weight for mass... Can you please explain how this works? I'm sorry for bein so dumb..


1st, you are not asking dumb questions! If you are confused, we will be glad to help!

 yes, 4 -  reps to failure. (if using good, proper form) if you can do more than 6 reps, add weight, if cannot do 4 reps, lessen weight.

I'll let jodi or some one else talk to you about the nutricion part..as that is not my niche..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, my interview went shitty seeing as I am not in the happiest/most confident of moods..

And my weight is so high, much higher than before I even got into this stuff, makes me wonder if its all really worth it...

I don't know anymore.  My parents make a huge fuss about the way I eat this that and the other thing.  I just wish they'd get off my back.  

My dad said a lot of painful things last night and I know you guys are tired of hearing me whine but I dont have anyone else. Sorry


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh Sweetie, I'm sorry your having a rough time  .  Parents can be difficult sometimes  .  It will all be worth it in the end, don't beat yourself up over it- your a very pretty girl as is!! If you ever need someone to talk to feel free to PM me. I hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't fret my dear.  You will see some huge changes soon.  I guarantee it 

People don't understand so people worry we are doing this wrong or this is bad etc.  We all have to live with this everyday of our lives.  I get the stares and I'm certainly not huge muscular wise but I do have a bit of muscle and its rare to see girls lift like we do, so they stare.  You could sit down with your parents and explain things to them.  

I know when I told my family I was going to compete last year they freaked and were thinking I was going to destroy my body, become some huge muscle chick and start taking steroids.  I had to talk to them and explain things and in the process I taught them a few things about health an nutrition.  I think you should definately talk to your family and when they start seeing changes soon, they will support you more.

On a side note:  I know today is low carb day......did you figure this out yet or did I explain this one yet?  I got your email and as I said, don't worry sweetie - we'll get there, I promise.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 11, 2004)

Ty both very much

I've tried talking to them, my mom understands somewhat but there is no reasoning with my dad, Mr self proclaimed expert on everything.

I think I got the low carb thing figured out lets see:
5 meals (4 w/ fat, 2 w/ carbs) 
PWO = no fat, MUST have carbs
carbs = approx 150... or 3 cups oatmeal 

Thanks for reassuring me, those numbers truly astounded me.
If you go back to the first page of my journal you can see what my measurements were (even after binging made me gain a few lbs I wasnt nearly so fat) 

Gosh, I have a month til I am goin to florida.. I wanna look good *sigh* off to the gym for chest + bi's and cardio
Not sure where I'll muster the energy up for HIIT but good thing its only 20mins..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

You got it and don't forget the 1/2 piece of fruit with both carb meals.

Don't worry, you'll get there and don't worry about it.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 11, 2004)

Greeky..don't worry about the weight, it will come back down.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Stay positve hon. Ive finally got my cycling under control, and the results are coming along. My man was like, "whoa, your butt is really getting smaller!" I am starting to notice my clothes fitting a lot looser, and my measurements / weight are both going down. This is deff working for me, I just want results quicker!! Jodi threw in some more 'no' carb days, she has tweaked "MY" program, so now I am just trukin' along patitiently. Dont forget we are all here to support you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

thats awesome jill, how long have u been doing it for?

Jodi and JLB, it better come back down soon! arghhh!!! lol man, i hate it i feel so fat

Yesterday:

1c oats 2 scoops protein 4 strawberries 1 tbsp pb

4 oz chicken, salad, 1 tsp olive oil
cup of coffee w/ ff carb countdown milk (is this ok on no carb days?) 

2 cups oatmeal 8-10 cherries
chicken ceasar salad (no croutons, avoided most of the cheese, tiny bit of raspberry vinagrette on the side - they didnt have vinegar  ) 

no last meal...  I was out..
actually im reading only 3 meals here, I cant remember the fourth one.. if there was a fourth one... Oops.. I think what happened was when I went for the interview, by the time I had my second meal it was supposed to have been my third already

Ok I wanna know if this is ok: On carb days when I go out for dinner or whatnot, and that is supposed to be one of my carb meals, but chances are the restaurant doesnt have brown rice or sweet potatoes, is it ok to eat my oatmeal before i leave and then go? I dont really have any other way around it..

Today is no carb day and I want oatmeal w/ fruit


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 1c oats 2 scoops protein 4 strawberries 1 tbsp pb
> 
> *That's not enough carbs.  Your suppose to take BW and divide by 2 meals and each meal should be even in carbs.  This I know is only 54G of carbs so that is not enough for you*
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

oops forgot my workout!

chest + bi's
incline press machine 50lbs 3*6reps
regular bench press machine 50lbs 6-6-4
bicep curls 12lbs 3*6, 15lbs, set of 4

HIIT
20mins (including 5min warmup)
+5min cooldown

Is the 20mins supposed to include the moderate intensity warmup? 

I tried the 4-6rep range, definately felt nice to get into some heavier weights (yeah i know im weak) but im still confused as how this does not add mass...

Fluffy is soooo sore! (fluffy = my ass LOL)

Oh and if I ever become a rapper, it'll change to Fluff - E


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

lol damn jodi you are quick 

Ok will break up my carbs evenly

I will survive..gonna make chocolate eggs


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> Is the 20mins supposed to include the moderate intensity warmup?


No, 2 min. warmup - 15 mins intervals - 3 min. cool down.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hmmm......... Chocolate Eggs!! I want some!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

What are choc eggs? Can i have some?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

cadbury?
if I can't have those..neither can you....
nya!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

You certainly can't.  Any of us!  

Hey Greeky, I read above a few post  and "others" won't and will never understand our eating habits!  Just keep your focus and listen to those here at IM.com and in time, you will look and feel better!  I assure you this.  See you in the Grove, hunny!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Let me on on your egg secret! Have fun tomorrow, high carb days are sooooooo fun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

Chocolate Eggs:

Spray bowl w/ cooking spray
Separate egg whites into bowl
Add: tbsp cocoa, a lot of splenda (i used 7packets for 6 whites)
Optional: instant coffee and/or cinnamon
mix very well, microwave, enjoy! 
If you make it right, it tastes like cake or brownies, so experiment 

Today:

6 whites, 1 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb, cocoa

can tuna, salad, 1 tsp olive oil

2 scoops protein

broiled chicken w tiny bit bbq sauce that was dried on it, spinach, 1 tbsp pb
(how do i measure chicken that is on the bone??)

piece of pork chop (not very big) are pork chops ok during fat meals if i dont add fat?

David, the fight was about a lot more than my eating habits..
Anyway, I will do my best to stick to it, and hope to see results soon cuz I dont even fit in my clothes YUCK


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Today:
> 
> 6 whites, 1 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb, cocoa
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep it was a rest day, and no fish oil lol, the health food store is closed by the time i get home from school, so probably get it this weekend 

I actually had both spinach and a big salad at dinner does this count  Im still tryin to figure out how to work all of this


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

dont worry Greek, you are off to a great start!  and you have an awesome coach behind you! (Jodi). 

hmmm I dont know if I should try those chocolate eggs or not  sounds ok..... hmmm are they real sweet, thats alota splenda! 
and do you whip them up first? what do you cook it on, a plate?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 13, 2004)

hey viv whats up


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW Greeky!!! I have not been in here in a few days and I just wanna say I am SOOO Impressed!!! You are doing great & Thats awesome you have Jodi helping you!! She's a smartie!!

Keep it going girl!!

And those chocolate eggs==wow~ I must try! 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

How long do you cook the chocolate eggs for???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Good Question


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 13, 2004)

just be brave and eat them plan or add some salsa sauce or some garlic


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Actually lets do this:
> 
> 
> ...



Oops I'm confused, back and tri's is listed for both friday and saturday, what do I do?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

Ty Stacey 

Jen and Ncgirl, you can use less splenda, I cook them in a bowl (not metal!) for about 5mins, then i take them out and flip it upside down and if its a little moist ill pop it in for another 30seconds or so..I admit theyre a little weird but I like weird things!

Hi HAN  I missed u hon  Hope you are feeling better  Keep me updated!


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

Jodi probably ment to do back/tris FRIDAY only, since that your high carb day-and back is a large muscle group!


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

You wouldnt have a high carb day with no workout either!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

lol yeah a high carb day w no workout, thats like asking to get fat

the only things i know to do for back are lat pulldowns and some rowing w/ resistance, got any more ideas?

damn i wanted to ask something else and i cant think now


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

lol david just reminded me

where's shoulders???????


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

I would do shoulders on tues with legs, or on Sat. Back exercises

Close / wide grip rows (seated with cable)
Close  / wide grip lat pull downs
Dumbell rows (bent over)
Barbell rows (bent over)
One arn dumbell rows
Good mornings
Upright rows
Tbar rows
Chin ups
Shrugs

There is lots!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

great list Jill! 
heres some demos on those Greek
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/BackWt.html#anchor1913634

ohh and I think that Friday would be shoulders.. since u already trained arms that week!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 13, 2004)

Today:

10 cherries, oatmeal, 2.5 cups FF atkins milk (made a huge iced latte mmm) *also 2 tbsp heavy cream*

1.5 scoops protein, salad, oil and vinegar

low fat blackened chicken salad @ applebees (no cheese)
w/ tomatos and egg whites (very tiny bit ff honey mustard) 
2 slivers pineapple

6 strawberries, A LOT of oatmeal, 1/2c cc, some peanuts

workout

10 cherries, oatmeal, 1.5 scoop protein

*added 1 tbsp pb cuz I felt like I needed fat lol..*
I couldnt eat more veggies bc I literally feel like puking!
I overdid it at the second carb meal cuz I was still hungry, and then afterwards I had to force myself to eat after my workout.  
I thought I'd have trouble getting in enough carbs, meanwhile I downed like 4-5 bowls of oatmeal in one sitting 
Is there any guidelines for high carb days as to how many carbs, I know ur not supposed to count but I feel I way overdid it today.

I dont know if it was the refeed or carb cycling that made me gain fat, but either way I hate it  

Workout: Wasnt sure what to do so I did Shoulders Back and Tri's
Shoulders:
overhead press 3 sets of 6
side raises 3 sets of 4
front raises 3 sets of 6
Back:
Lat pulldowns 3 sets of 6
Rowing machine, 5mins
Triceps:
cable pulldowns (straight down) 3 sets of 6
cable pulldowns (down and out to sides) 3*6

Sorry I dont know all the actual names, I'll try to find it on exrx.com


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

High carb days rock! I know, I feel guilty for not counting too. Keep up the diet and you will see reults, Jodi knows her stuff inside out. BE PATIENT!!! High carb day for me tomorrow, and a cheat meal! Yipeeeeeeee!

ABout the exercise, duh, I should have given you some pics. THANKS AJ!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 14, 2004)

Get your ass down here and we will go workout !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 14, 2004)

number one thing about a refeed is that it does work, but you are not going to be strongest during that day.  If you refeed the day after put your weakest muscle group so you will be well repelenished.  People think that if you do i carb that day you are going to have a good workout that is false.  GLycogen is a stored molecule and effects of loading are not shown to be effect till a day after not that day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

LoL yeah I could use some help in the gym


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day Greek


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

TY Jenny, 

Happy Valentine's Day to everyone! 

I'm wondering if carb smart ice cream is ever ok? maybe on high carb days as a fat source? hmm?


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day, hunny!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine's day GBC!!!  Lots of kisses to you!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Viv!! Happy Valentines girl!  


hmmm and I doubt that Jodi is going to let you have that ice cream..............  I want some. too bad they dont sell it around here... grrr


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

lol, I doubt she will either but hey it doesnt hurt to ask 

Hey david and hey sapphire! where u been hon I missed ya! 

Today:
10 cherries, 1.5c oatmeal, 1.5c atkins milk, 1 tbsp pb

can tuna, salad, 1 tsp olive oil

workout
20 mins HIIT
abs: ball crunches (60 regular, 25 each side)

10 cherries, 1.5c oatmeal, 1c cottage cheese

salmon broiled in olive oil, salad, beet greens and stems (no heads) 

1 scoop protein, 1.5c atkins milk, 1 tbsp pb, cocoa

I've been using the atkins milk as a protein source (its FF) on carb days since it's a big carton and it says use within 7 days of opening.. i think this should be ok right?

How much ALA should I be taking? I have SAN loaded and I usually take 1-2 caps b4 a carb meal (when I remember) 

It was suggested to me to start taking SAN tight, I dunno
I still have redline hiding under my bed but not taking it yet..

I have decided to wait til after my doc appt to get fish oil capsules bc my parents are very anti supplements, and I wanna tell them the doc told me to take fish oil lol

Was wondering when my next weigh-in/measure would be Jodi? If I am only doing it after high carb days, then it wont be exactly a week later.. so pls let me know when. 

As of right now I'm not counting exact macros..just estimating, I dunno if this is good enough or not, but for now Im trying to get used to carb cycling in general, and plus I still want to live life you know?


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

No low or high today greeky?? <---(i just wanted to use that smilie! )


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

Today is no carb day 

Jill I'm going to PM you in a minute hon


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Why are y ou hiding redline under your bed?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

My parents  

They're very anti supplements!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

oh my gawd....hehe 

My Mom thinks I eat unhealthy.  But then she wonders why she has this huge butt.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

lol, my parents are like why cant you eat normal??

geesh, if this newly gained fat doesnt start to go away soon i dunno what i will do


----------



## jstar (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh wow you were actually SERIOUS about those chocolate eggs, weren't you? 

Your doing awesome, so far, so good hun! You and I are on the same training split as well. I find 4 days is the perfect amount for me! 

I'll be watching, keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

Ty jstar  Yes I looove my choc eggs!

Today: No Carb/ Rest Day

5 whites, 1 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

salmon in olive oil, salad

2 scoops protein, 1 tbsp pb

6 whites w cocoa, salad

Dinner w/ family @ chinese buffet:
shrimp, sauteed beef and chicken and veggies, crab legs
SUGAR-coated nuts  omg I love them too much and I barely ever go to the chinese buffet anymore lol I guess I will try not to do too much damage tomorrow (high carb day) 

Also, wondering if what workout to do tomorrow hmm..

My clothes dont fit


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/graphics/lioncut1.jpg<~~~~You just have to go see this!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

lol, looks like it just ate something really sour


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Greek,
Keep up the good work and don`t stress Rember Rome wasn`t built in one day so to see change takes time.It will come eventually keep doing your thing and stay positive aight!
Love,
B


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

I think you should start counting your macros hon. I know you dont want to but I guarantee Jodi will eventually ask you to if you arent getting results. Its fun.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Oops I'm confused, back and tri's is listed for both friday and saturday, what do I do?


Fri - Back/Tris
Sat - Shouders/cardio/abs

Sorry, I've been away all weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2004)

Same schedule as last week 

Monday - No carb - Cardio/Abs
Tuesday - High Carb - Legs
Wednesday - Low Carb - Chest/Bi's/Cardio
Thursday - No Carb - Rest
Friday - High Carb - Back/Tris
Sat - Low Carb - Shoulders/Cardio/Abs
Sunday - No Carb - Rest 

Be patient.  You MUST be patient.  Your high carb days are NOT refeeds and NO you cannot have the ice cream.  Basicially here is the rule of thumb.....If its not on the approved carb list - YOU CANNOT HAVE IT   You want fast results - well, then the key is to stick to plan and your results will be faster.  You start adding unneccessary items and your results will be slower.  Also, I would like to see you start counting macros.  And another thing, are you weighing your foods?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

ok ok no ice cream 

sometimes i weigh..sometimes i dont.. ill try to measure more often and start counting 

sunday = no carb....monday = no carb too??? shouldnt monday be high carb


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2004)

Nope - Sorry Double No carb day.  I know it sucks but your only doing cardio and abs tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

no energy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

Is there any way I can switch the workouts in order to have carbs tomorrow?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

No - I want the additional no carb day today.  Next week we will change it a bit.


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

Hiya greeky girl!

2 no carb days  tomorrow is a no-carber for me too...hang tight you can do it girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, I'll deal w the no carb day, I was bad yesterday anyway.

The more I read about thyroid disorders, the more I think I may have one.  I'm not trying to be a hypochondriac, but I've been dealing w/ a variety of symptoms for years..

The 6-8lbs I gained in the past week is really depressing me..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> The 6-8lbs I gained in the past week is really depressing me..


Stop stessing about it.



> Ok, I'll deal w the no carb day, I was bad yesterday anyway.


If your depressed about gaining 6-8lbs then do you think being bad yesterday was worth it?  
No sympathy for you


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't you just love Jodi?  She's great, tough but great


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah she is great

I just wish I knew what's wrong with me 

I don't mind weight gain being from cheating because it means I have control over it, right now I'm wondering how much control I really have...hopefully doc visit helps give me some insight...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

hang in there GReek. Jodi can defintly help with the diet and training part. that alone might be able to do alot!  
keep a postive outlook and your head up!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Going to try to stop stressing! 

6-8lbs seems like a bit much no? 

Altho my leptin levels should be decent now


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

eww...Greeky...I pity you on the no carb days!  I hated those.   I was a real umm...bit@h on those days.  Oh...you gotta love the ..."gawd, I have to go pee for the 20th time in the past three hours from no carbs!"

Being bad yesterday was only water weight...drink more water and it will go away.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

No JLB, this is from b4 yesterdays sugar coated nuts


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Sooo the chocolate eggs-- I make them like this??~

Heat up eggwhites mixed with cocoa, and a few splenda packets in the microwave--and thats all???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah... just mix them really well and microwave til they are no longer wet (eww slimy LOL) i posted more specific directions a page or two back i think


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

coooooooool Thanks honey!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

I like ketchup w/ my eggs..and chocolate in my cocoa..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't like ketchup on my eggs...I like them plainw ith pepper.  hehe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

or...salsa!
ole!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I don't like ketchup on my eggs...I like them plainw ith pepper.  hehe


that's how my girlfriend likes them...so..we both give each other the 'raised eyebrow' look as if to say: "How can you eat those that way?"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

lol, salsa does not a happy tummy make!

WOW, today has been really hard, I dragged myself to the gym for cardio but I nearly crashed driving home lol, no more two no carb days in a row PLEASE

I was also cold despite it being 72degrees in my house (usually its colder) 

This is the closest link Ive been able to see between my food intake and how I feel, it gives me hope about the possible thyroid situation.. I prob dont have an all out disorder (hopefully) just a sluggish thyroid/metabolism.. HOPEFULLY 
In which case I'll have to figure out how to speed it up......but I still wanna see the doc cuz Ive been having some symptoms for years...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll make a deal with you.  No more 2 no carb days in a row if you don't cheat anymore.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

lol, can I have lamb during a higher fat meal?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Approved Higher-Fat Protein Sources (B)
Chicken (dark meat)
Turkey (dark meat)
Eggs (half whites, half whole eggs)
**Steak and other meats (not exceptionally high fat cuts)**
Cottage Cheese (Whole Milk)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

How many oz. and how much fat and protein in each oz?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

According to fitday.com:

Lamb chop, not sure as to cut, lean only eaten, cooked

Amount Per 1 oz, with bone, cooked, lean only (yield after bone removed)  
Calories 45.11
Calories from Fat 19.81  
Total Fat 2.2g  3%  
Protein 5.92g  

for 35g need about 6oz 
or maybe can eat a smaller piece and another type of protein along w/ it


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Go with 4 oz. and eat another protein source as well.   Next time look into loin.  Its leaner.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Do I reduce protein intake when I am eating oatmeal (10g per cup)? How do I do this on high carb days when I am not supposed to count?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

No only count your protein from your meats & whey to reach 35G.  The rest is a bonus


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Today: (taking my first stab at macro counting  )

5 whites, 1 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb 
(38P, 8F, 4C) 

can tuna, salad, 1 tsp olive oil
(30-somethingP, Im not sure if my tsp is an actual tsp, it might be half a tbsp, will try to figure this out tomorrow)

10 whites, 2 tbsp heavy cream
(35P, 10F)

workout: 30mins cardio (no abs, too tired)

can of chicken, TON of broccoli 
(22.5P  dunno how much broccoli i ate..)

4oz lamb, 1 scoop protein, salad
(41P, 9F, 1C)

+ a few carbs and fat from COCOA (going to cut back now that I know better..)

1tbsp pb = 7.5g fat, 3g carbs, 3.5g protein (do i count the carbs and protein from pb?)

1 scoop protein = approx 17g protein, .66g fat, 1 carb (count this fat and carbs?)

not sure if i did this right..still figuring it out


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

TRY THIS: SWEETS FOR MY SWEET!
1/2 cup cottage cheese
Protein-I use rasberry or strawberry banana flavor 1 TBS
1 packet splenda
1 TBS or 1 TSP sf jam-just found one with only 2.4 carbs per TBS
Water to mix.
Blend everthing in the blender
SUPER YUMMY!


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

I count the protein and fat in my natty pb. Jodi will know for sure though! My pb has 5P-1TBS though, and 8.5F, I dont know about the carbs


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes you can count the protein from the pb.  Its mainly a fat source but it is a good protein source.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

I was shocked at the protein in broccoli, but since I dunno how much I ate (ok inhaled) I couldnt put down any numbers.

In general do I need to count carbs or protein from veggies?
(Not starchy ones)

I don't let myself have broccoli often, and now I remember why..oww my tummy


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Today: (taking my first stab at macro counting  )
> 
> 5 whites, 1 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb
> ...



I want to say that this looks far better than what it "used" to be, Vivian!  A LOT BETTER!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> In general do I need to count carbs or protein from veggies?
> (Not starchy ones)


Nope - do not count protein and carbs from veggies.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

ok, ty Jodi

why do you say that david?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

He is just saying that your diet has improved.  I agree


----------



## vanity (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

I see you like to eat boatloads of broccoli like me!  I love it grilled! I agree with David, things are looking better. and you are doing great. stick to it. soon all this will become a breeze for you! and enjoy those CARBS today girlie!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning Hun!!!
 

You are doing great!!!  Have a good day GBC!


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning oaties, oops I mean morning greeky!

Try this: Mix equal parts of oats and canned pumpkin. Add splenda, 1-2 egg whites (1 yolk), cinnamon, pinch of baking soda, pinch of baking powder, protein powder<---optional, mix all together. Form into cookies and bake 20 mins or so 350-375. Real yummy! Only on high carb days though, cause of the pumpkin!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning Chick!! Your doing great!! I love broccoli too, until a few hours after I eat it!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Greeky-- I tried your Chocolate eggs last night--they are YUMMY!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

really Stace? how did u make yours... think I need to give em a try eh. 

Jill those sound yummy!! I wish I had an oven!!


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> He is just saying that your diet has improved.  I agree




Absolutely!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Morning oaties, oops I mean morning greeky!



LOL! 

HI EVERYBODY  I feel so popular lol
I just typed everybodys names and responses and it said I used too many smileys, DARN

I dont eat broccoli often, any idea how to lessen the "pain"  beano and gasX dont work, and I think I tried activated charcoal once..

I cut class to come home and eat oatmeal 

I'm such a trendsetter w/ the choc eggs 
Yet still such a dork 

I counted the weeks, 4 til florida, 15 til June
If I could lose some water weight and 1lb/week of fat id be very happy, Im not asking for miracles here


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Miracles do happen ya know.   I heard they do.  Stick to your game plan and it will fall in place.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Greeky, my tummy hurts from all the oaties, and its only 2pm! I may not make 6 meals today.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

I did like the eggies!!  I made them to bring to work with me today--so I only had two bites--& I forgot them this morning--so I can't wait to go home and eat more of them. 

You are such a trendsetter!! lol

Thats sooo funny that you skipped class to go home and eat your oats--your making me crave oatmeal!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 17, 2004)

Bring snacks....I never skipped in undergrad. and I wouldn't think of it in law school....Sigh, I'm at school half the damn day and studying the rest.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I hope so JLB, I hope so.. 

Jill, relax on the oaties sweetie, and drink some diet ginger ale, my tummy was killing me b4 and that helped..

Stacey dont they taste like cake or something?

I did bring a shake in a baggie, but I actually also cut class cuz I wasn't feeling well..and I have major senioritis lol


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah-they taste like a diet cake or something--really different, Yet Good!! LoL


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh man, I wanna eat more oatmeal but my tummy hurts!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

I just had a 'mudge Meal'..my tummy is happy..


----------



## Flex (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Oh man, I wanna eat more oatmeal but my tummy hurts!!!



damn.......you and that oatmeal


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Greeky, do you make your cho eggs in a plastic (tupperware)bowl, or like a ceramic soup bowl?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I usually use a ceramic bowl sprayed with pam, never tried plastic.... maybe then it wouldnt stick...  dunno!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, the good news is, I didn't do MAJOR damage on my high carb day  I even felt stronger in the gym, I think 

Today: High Carb Day

2 scoops protein, 6 strawberries, oatmeal, 1 tsp pb, 1 tbsp heavy cream, 1 tsp cocoa
(35P, 9F, ?C)

10 cherries, oatmeal, can of tuna, salad, 3/4c ff atkins milk, 2tbsp heavy cream, 1 tsp cocoa
(42P, 10F - not including tuna fat..wheres that damn can, ?C)

workout: Legs
5min warmup
leg press 10*25 10*35 10*45 (dunno why I did 10reps) havent done 45's in a while tho! 
face down ass up 3 sets of 15 (forget the #'s)
a different ass machine, face down ass up also, one leg at a time..knee rests on a pad, whats it called? 3*15
calf raises 3*10
5min cooldown

are my workouts too skimpy?? 

10 cherries, oatmeal, 2 scoops protein, 1 tsp cocoa 
(34P, ?C)

boiled chicken, maybe 5oz (?), spinach, tiny bit olive oil, 1 tsp pb
(33P?, 12F?) Not Sure @ numbers, shouldn't have added the PB cuz I had light and dark meat

3/4c 1% cottage cheese, 1tbsp pb
(27P, 9F)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

I think we could improve on your workouts if you'd like


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I think we could improve on your workouts if you'd like




I agree, that leg workout needs some help


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

What should I do? squats? deadlifts?

Remember..I have big quads and they don't need to get any bigger


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

You need to get the idea out of your head that your quads are going to get bigger.  They won't - its not going to happen unless you start bulking and start squatting like a mad women with 6-8 reps.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

Now here is the plan:

4 Reps hitting failure - we are going for strength here, not mass 

4 Sets BB Squats
3 Sets Leg Ext
4 Sets Stiff Leg Deads - DB or BB
3 Sets Lying Leg Curls
3 Sets Seated Calf Raise

Sound good?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

sweetie, they have and they DO get bigger, im not imagining things!

I will work on learning those exercises or finding somebody to teach me


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2004)

FYI GBC

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBSquat.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/LVLegExtension.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStraightLegDeadlift.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/LVLyingLegCurl.html


http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Gastrocnemius/LVSeatedCalfPress.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Ty Iain  

I really hope 4 reps = no more mass! My quads have actually grown (yes there's thigh fat, but the muscle itself has grown) since I've begun carb cycling, my legs dont look right because my thighs/quads are too big for my calves 

No more hip abductor or adductor machine? Leg press? 
Standing calf raises ok if I can't find a seated calf raise machine?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

I got coco tonight Greeky!!!

2tsp=.5 F
         1.4 C
Im actually excited to try the eggies tomorrow!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I hope you like, Stacey likes em


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Ty Iain
> 
> I really hope 4 reps = no more mass! My quads have actually grown (yes there's thigh fat, but the muscle itself has grown) since I've begun carb cycling, my legs dont look right because my thighs/quads are too big for my calves
> ...


You will not gain mass.  Have faith 

No adductor or abductor for now.  The squatting will take care of that 

Any calf movement is fine.  Whichever you prefer.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Any calf movement is fine.  Whichever you prefer.



So if I pick up a baby cow and run with it, that's fine too?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2004)

Funny girl


----------



## david (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I counted the weeks, 4 til florida, 15 til June
> If I could lose some water weight and 1lb/week of fat id be very happy, Im not asking for miracles here




I believe that you will easily lose any excess water weight with this diet and exercise progrm.  Especially with a window of 4 weeks!

BTW, did you tell your parents yet??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

NOPE 

They gonna killll me! Better practice running lol


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey sexy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

lol, im still laughing about my calf joke, im such a cornball! 

hey rissy


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

I read that and it cracked me up 
Good one GBC


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey GBC!!!  How are you sweetie?  Cute calf joke btw!!   

Have a great day!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You need to get the idea out of your head that your quads are going to get bigger.  They won't - its not going to happen unless you start bulking and start squatting like a mad women with 6-8 reps.




Even with that rep range your quads wont hypertrophy unless you are EATING FOR IT!!!  If you are hypo caloric it isn't going to happen.  Also, if you stay in a lower rep range, under 6, your gains are more strength oriented since the exercise becomes more neurological (your body attempting to recruit muscle fiber and motor neurons properly to lift the heavy weight).


Greek, squats are absolutly the most important exercise for you to be doing (these and SLDL) because they have the greatest affect on the Endocrine system which will lead to a greater release of hormones!  Also, they are completely taxing on the entire body causing a greater amount of calories burned and energy expendid!  If you can do leg press with no fear of your quads growing then you can do squats.

Jodi's plan looks good the only thing I may swap out, and this is just me and I am not your coach so liten to Jodi, would be the leg extensions for something like a uni-lateral leg press or walking lunges or step ups.  The leg extension places and excessive torque and sheering force on the knee (this is why I don't do these very much myself) that is uneccesary in my opinion.  Also, because of the way womes hips and pelvis align they are typicaly in more of an anterior tilt all the time then men are.  This already causes a great amount of pressure on the knee which does not need to be agmented by leg extensions, again my opinions.

If you need someone to show you these exercises, remember.......I live right across the bridge in Manhattan.  I'll give ya a training session....If you can handle it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Sapphy 

Yeah, I'm not too keen on leg extensions..and my knees do hurt...

Train me train me  I can handle it lol
Once a guy friend trained me for legs, I felt like I was giving birth..not that I'd know what that feels like... lol

Ugh, I gained more 2lbs (should be from PMS) so I'll just hold off on taking measurements..

How do I know if I'm hypocaloric? I dont know my maintenance cals..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I did not gain 2 pounds, I did not gain 2 pounds, I did not gain 2 pounds, I did not gain 2 pounds

I'm in denial


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

ill take your 2lb (and another 2lb, and another 2lb and another....)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll give you all 30lbs


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 18, 2004)

you up for legs on saturday ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

are you coming here?


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'll give you all 30lbs



30LB! CHING CHING yesssssssssssssssssssss

i wish it was that easy


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol, im still laughing about my calf joke, im such a cornball!
> 
> hey rissy




Me tooo -- I thought it was hilarious-- I laughed at loud at my desk!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 18, 2004)

i thinking about it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

ill make up an all day school event if you come 

just keep in mind I am like 13lbs heavier since u last seen me


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

I love the eggies!!! They are great!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to do the measurements.  

Yesterday was your high carb day, what do you expect?
Stop looking at the freaking scale already.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Should I do them even tho I've already eaten?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

No, don't do them now.

Do them after the next high carb day and I don't give a crap what the scale says.  Throw away the freaking scale for all I care.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I only weighed cuz I thought I was supposed to..

I just took measurements (b4 seeing your post) so I will send, and take them again after my next high carb day.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you are suppose to weigh but that doesn't mean you need to stress about it.  I gain an easy 4-5lbs after high carb day but remember its only water and if you only gained 2lbs than that means there is a good chance you actually dropped some weight.  

Go ahead and send them but do them again after next high carb day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

wow, good to hear 

the thing is, I gained 2lbs since last time I weighed in which was also the day after a high carb day..so i figured that itd be the same or less


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

No necessarily.  Remember you are lifting more now too and muscle weighs is more dense than fat.  We want fat loss not muscle loss.  

I just saw your measurements.  They are not bad at all.  Remember these were taken after you ate today.

Remember what I said in my email - relax


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

GREEK Listen to Jodi!!!  and calm your freakin hormones and stop worrying, your doing G-R-E-A-T!!  and throw that damned scale in the garbage. serious. do it. ! hehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

It's just tough sometimes, I mean I don't binge and purge anymore, nor weigh everyday, but its hard to change mentality..
I bet I have high cortisol, I stress way too much..

thanks for supporting me you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have a question... 4 reps isnt supposed to make the muscle bigger, but it makes it denser right? therefore weigh more?

Also, will I need a spotter for these new lifts?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

you got it hunny, no bigger muscles. but defintly the chance of weighing more on the scale. 
Im aiming for lower reps right now to work on mega strength. lol and I dont want my legs to grow much more either. 
hmmm you may need a spotter. it wouldnt hurt. 

think postive girlie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I swear my test is too high! my quads grr!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Yea, it'll be fun to actually lift real weights instead of pansy weights


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I think you and me should smash our scales with sledgehammers! My scale is like the little devil-he's always calling me over, but he is so friggin evil!!!!!aaaaaaaaaa I cant stand him, I mean it.

I think the two of us need to be just a bit more patitent. 

BTW, your chocolate eggies are real good. I had them twice today!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

hmmmmmm you tried the eggies too? how did you make them Jill? how long cooking. I need exacts on eveyrthing. im scared to ruin my eggs. LOL 

and your right, you two need to ditch those EVIL scales!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Same schedule as last week
> 
> Monday - No carb - Cardio/Abs
> ...



Just curious as to if I'm still supposed to be doing HIIT cardio the day after legs, and also on the same day as weights???


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

Do traditional cardio today 30 mins. and HIIT the rest of the cardio days.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok, SOOOOO

As you all know from my bitching and complaining I've gained like 10lbs in the past 2 weeks.  

Reasons for this being:
Raised calories
Eating a lot more carbs (carb cycling)
Cut back on cardio drastically - started back into weights

Now, when I reflect back, I used to be VERY VERY energetic/hyper until a couple years ago.  Summer of 2002.  I was doing large amounts of cardio.  5-6X / week, minimum of an hour.

Initially, I'd go til I hit 500cals, then raised my minimum to 600cals, but that was a minimum and I sometimes went as high as 900cals burned.  Then at night I'd dance around my room w/ my walkman on for an hour or two or three... I can't believe I didn't know this was unhealthy at the time, now I know better.  But I had sooo much energy!!!!  I wasn't watching my diet much (it wasnt horrible either) and I was ONLY losing 1/2-1lb a week.  I lost only about 8-9lbs in 3months (got down to 150).
At the end of summer, I started having chest pains and was very tired, got tested for mono but it was negative.  I still get chest pains sometimes altho I think its bra-related.  I stopped working out and fell into depression and gained back all the weight I'd lost.  People who knew me were asking me "what happened to the old vivian?" cuz I used to be such a happy cheerful person.  Depression has been an on and off thing for me, in high school I was bulimic for a few months during it but luckily thats over.  Finally last summer I lost it all again, and then some, I got down to 144, but going to the gym was hard cuz I had no energy, so I regained a few lbs.  In October I did two weeks of no carbs and it got me leaner than I've ever been b4 at 145lbs.  I reincorporated carbs slowly, but I began a two month series of binges related again to stress and depression.  After this I stabilized at around 148lbs.  I also had about a 4 week period in January where I had no cheats and that also slowed me down.  

So here I am, 1.5 weeks into carb cycling, weighing 158lbs.  Embarrassing as that is, I have to be honest and open and hopefully none of you will think less of me.  

I think my hypothyroid like symptoms may not be a true thyroid disorder, just a result of fucking w. my diet and working out too much.  In this case, I hope that what I am doing currently helps me straighten things out. I know there's helpful supplements out there, but I'm not sure what I should or should not take.

As for symptoms: low energy, always cold, headaches, inability to focus/think, joint pain, carpal tunnel, dry skin, dark undereye circles etc etc etccccccc! I can go on all day. 

I've had a problem w/ being cold my whole life tho, even b4 dieting.  I don't know what exactly is wrong with me, I just hope to fix it soon.  

I want to feel confident and look good and fit into my clothes, but I also want to be healthy.  

B4 I thought I couldnt lose weight cuz Id always cheat..now, I dont know..  Anyway sorry for ranting  Appreciate any comments/suggestions. 

Thank you all so much for your patience w. me.. I love you guys as my friends.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

10lbs in two weeks!!!  There is no way you gained 5lbs of fat each week!  You would have to realy overeat to do that, I mean a disgusting amount of food!!  You probably are holding a ton of water.

ps,  If you really gained 10lbs in two weeks let Premier and I know your secret.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Greeky...your worrying too much!  Stick with the carb cycling, it will fall in place.  Hide the scale!  Mine is in the bathroom closet.  I may get on it once a week if that.

Oh...I weigh 143 and 5'2...so don't complain about your weight chickie!  I have two skirts and one pair of pants that my fatass can fit in for work clothes....I have a whole side of the closet that I can not fit into....So shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> ps,  If you really gained 10lbs in two weeks let Premier and I know your secret.





Keep up the good work.  Good things take time, and are often not easily obtained.  Dedication is the best thing in the world that you can have IMO.  Never give up, and you will succede.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

JLB, but it's like, you know if you stick to your diet the weight will come off. for me im not sure about that anymore..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

It will.  Give it a chance to work.  We get antsy when we don't see imm. results.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

How long have you been trying carb cycling?  Maybe it is not the diet for you?

If you stick to your diet, regardless of what it is the weight will come off.  If you exercise properly and at the proper intensity (which fails to be seen since I don't know how hard you push yourself) then that will only augment your weight loss.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

She's only been doing the diet for 1.5 weeks.

I had her refeed 1.5 weeks ago because she was eating less than 50G of carbs a day for months now.    So the weight she has gained is nothing more than water.  She is stressing


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm holding so much water you could call me..

Lake Greeky
or...Resevoir Viv 
or even... the Paraskevi Ocean...

Actually, I'm more like, the Great Glacier of Jersey
only a matter of time before I melt away


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

50G or less a day?   wow.  That's like 1/2 c. oats and maybe 1/2 a spud. Yikes.

Jodi good thing you are helping her out!
Now Greeky...just stick with it and give it a chance!  You brainwashed yourself into thinking you need really really low carbs to loose when you dont.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Stupid low carb craze


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jodi...is she drinking enough water duriong the day?  If you don't drink enough water your body stores it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Jodi wouldnt know lol

I try, the problem I have is drinking water (even room temperature) makes me feel cold!!

And warm water is just NASTY


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to drink water!  even with a splash of fruit juice or lemon/lime in it?  Water is just as important as the diet.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Patitience dear, pleeze! Give the diet some time THEN go from there!

YOU NEED H20!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Lately I've been drinking unsweetened koolaid w/ splenda

I am almost up to a gallon today, I know its important, I just wish it didn't make me so cold! 

At one point I'd have to immediately chase a cup of water w. a cup of tea or diet hot chocolate...


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I luuuuuve crystal light!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

WHAT??????   

Your not drinking enough water.  No wonder why you are holding so much water.  You have to drink 5-6 Liters of water a day.  No if ands or butts about it missy.  Chug it down.  Also, drop all sodium for the next 3 days and DRINK DRINK DRINK!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Dumb question.. how many liters in a gallon?

I dont add sodium, the only thing that confuses me is that if I have a thyroid issue, I need to be eating more sodium/iodine..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

3 days of low sodium is NOT going to hurt you.

4 Liters equal a gallon.  Please drink 6 liters of water EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Greeky gonna be going pee lots!   hehe...


----------



## Flex (Feb 18, 2004)

i hate waking up in the middle of the night to pee..........it sucks! haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Today: Low Carb Day

10 cherries, 1.5c oats, 5 whites, 1 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb
(38P, 55C, 8F)

can tuna, salad, little piece chicken, 2 tbsp heavy cream
(36P, 10F)

workout: chest + bi's and cardio
incline press machine 3 sets 4*70
regular press machine 2*4*70, 4*60
db flyes (lying on bench bring dbs from sides up over head?) 2*4*12, 4*15
bicep curls 4*12, 2*4*15 (i tried the 20's, haha too heavy!)

10 cherries, 1.5c oats, 2 scoops protein, salad
(34P, 55C)

some kind of white fish, maybe 3.5oz, baby piece chicken, 3/4tbsp olive oil, a few feta crumbs
(30P?, 15F?)<-not sure

7 whites, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp cocoa
(28P, 9F)

I did not count the carbs in fruit nor the protein/fat in oatmeal..

Feel free to comment on both my diet AND workout, I'm not exactly expert weightlifter here


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I just made choc eggies, and ate a spoon of PB with it. It tasted like reese peanut butter cups, i was in heaven!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

lol!!!! doesnt it make no carb days so much more bearable?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh ya!


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I had choc eggies 3X today!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

So guys, which if any supps should I take?

Want to figure it out before my doc appt next week so I can tell my mom the doctor recommended them LOL

Reading that I should take cod liver oil for the Vit D during winter, anyone agree? Does this come in pills? I dont think I can swallow it normal.

I currently take ALA, multi, glutamine

Intend to buy: calcium, fish oil or cod liver oil caps, maybe something for my joints, dunno what else

thermos???


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

I would say no supps, save a multi vitamin and whey protein post workout.  You need to learn how to eat first.  Supplements are suposed to SUPPLEMENT you already healthy diet.  They are not a quick fix and should never take the place of anything.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey GBC!!

You HAVE to drink water!!  It is so important!

Can't she drink caffeine free herbal tea as a cold water replacement?  This way she won't get cold.  I drink Celestial Seasons Raspberry Zinger or Lemon all day long.......no sugar or artificial sweetner (doesn't need it)

Good morning BTW!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.space-age.com/hypothyroidism.html


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 19, 2004)

jodi is right...the low sodium days shouldnt do much to hurt your thyroid.....if you are concerned go buy some kelp at GNC (natural iodine source)


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

The only supp I would say is a vitamin, fish oil and maybe some cal-mag.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning chick!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

GM sapphy and ncgirl and thanks for the comments and the article han, ill read it later

let me make this all clear to you guys..

I am NOT looking for a substitute to a healthy diet!

Please don't assume that just because I want to see some results, if anything all this time you guys have been yelling at me to eat MORE, so please don't insult me by assuming I have no discipline. 

ADDITIONALLY, I was wondering what I can take to boost my thyroid function... 

I'm not as bad as y'all make me look


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

we all love you Viv! Everyones just looking out for you!


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Greeky 

I wouldn't take a thermo if you have thyroid problems..that is a bandaid solution it will only come back to bite you in the ass hun.

Like the others said , don't get on the scale, it LIES ya know 

We all luv ya and know you're gonna meet your goals. Keep the faith!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

But say the doc insists I'm fine bc of the bloodwork coming back normal.. Then I still won't know if I'm truly normal or not lol

I know you guys love me.. I love you all too


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya, I weighed the most I have this month today in the am-and yesterday was a NO CARB day, fuck.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

Goddammit!!! The scale doesn't mean shit.  You know this


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Goddammit!!! The scale doesn't mean shit.  You know this


 

Why is everyone so concerned with the scale?  It drives me crazy.

Here is something for ya.  I am dieting and I am 190lbs and haen't lost weight in about 3 weeks ...EEK, FUCK, WHAT AM I TO DO 



oh waite a minute, no worries I am leaner at the same weight!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

Pfunk, stop being a meanie

First you assume I am looking for a substitute for a good diet
Then you yell at Jilly for caring what the scale says

Speaking on behalf of both of us, for people who used to have eating disorders or issues we're not doing half bad!

I understand your concern and that you are only trying to help, but you dont have to be rude about it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Well I say this.  I hit 199 and I appear leaner.  Dunno I must have freak genes.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

^scale is broken


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Haha.  Maybe....if so. GRRRR!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

I just dont see it man... God damn.  How much did you weigh in your picts?  Are you planing on ever getting measurements, or are you like me and not measure... EVER?  Like I said, I have no reason not to believe you, but your pics arent doin you justice if your 5'4-5" and 199Lbs.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Those pics are quite old.  I took them in march of last year.  I am like you.  I just do not take measurments.  I'm lazy.  Haha.  As of a week ago I got on the scale man.  It said 199.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, thats what I was basing everything off of, was those picts  You must look like a tank, damn.  Sorry...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

He's a brick..house..


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya the scale is only a #, fuck we are both working on gentleman! I guess it might be a girlie thing! 

Once again the scale is the friggin devil!! Im pretty sure I have put on some mass, and lost some fat. Im hoping so. I KNOW THATS WHAT MATTERS!!!


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

the scale... the scale... the only scale I know that I sometimes used is to weight my meats in oz.  

As for the step on scale... once a week I will use it.  Sometimes when I know I'm having a killer week, I'll skip it and weigh in on the 2nd week.    But, if for whatever reason it's sucking and I ate like shit... forget the scale!  


Hi Vivian!     Just keep it what the advice your given (including the scale steppin') and weigh in in 2.5 weeks. You'll be very surprised!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

really? I dunno if I can wait that long david


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

Today: No Carb Day

5 whites 1 scoop protein 1 tbsp pb

roasted chicken breast salad w/ olive oil from subway  bad i know, but my day didnt go as planned so my lunch got messed up

a little fish, salad, 2 tbsp cream

chicken, salad

2 scoops protein 1 tsp pb

1/2 carton whites (25P) 1 tsp pb (added this meal bc I underate in meals 2 and 3 and I was hungry!)

Sorry I dont have time for macros right now, I have to finish this paper but I am procrastinating soooo bad!!!!

Tomorrow is high carb day  I even bought whole grain bread for the occassion LOL

How do I know if Im eating enough carbs on high carb day but not too many?  last high carb day I only ate 1 cup oats extra.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

We should make a deal Greeky NO scale till the 1st of March? 10 days away, NO CHEATING either. What do ya say chickie?

Tomorrow Im gonna count my carbs, even though it is a high carb day. Sorry Jodi, I just wanna make sure of everything. I want to make sure I am in a defecit on a weekly basis.

Greeky, eat the carbs til you are satisfied, NOT stuffed, as Jodi would say!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> Greeky, eat the carbs til you are satisfied, NOT stuffed, as Jodi would say!



Hard to tell the difference 

I don't mind staying off the scale actually, except I dunno if Jodi wants me to weigh in or not


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

If it's that difficult to fiigure out (carbs & being stuff), then you spend too much time in the kitchen.   

I guess I'm fortunate to be always out and about or on the road bt/ the tri-state county?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont eat too much, Im wondering if I eat enough to keep my leptin levels in check without causing me to gain fat, thats all


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2004)

I want you, Jill and JStar to start adding up how many Splenda packets you use per day and post them with your meals.

Jill & Greeky- As we have discussed, you should be eating close to 2G per lb of bw on high carb days.  Its not a science but that is the guesstimate.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

thats 6c of oaties!!!!!  thats seriously a lot haha

LOL @ how many packets of splenda

lets just say, i should own stock... and yes the possibility of splenda holding me back has crossed my mind, I must cut back..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 19, 2004)

I *think* i read theres 6tsp sugar in a DIET soda. is this true?


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I dont eat too much, Im wondering if I eat enough to keep my leptin levels in check without causing me to gain fat, thats all




Well, for that sole purpose, then it is neccessary.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Pfunk, stop being a meanie
> 
> First you assume I am looking for a substitute for a good diet
> ...




I am not being mean or rude.  I also did not assume anyhting about your diet nor yell at Jill for caring about the scale.

I deal with a lot of people everyday that have the same issues that you do.  Sometimes the only way to get a point across is to be a bit rough and be a ball buster. (Not in a mean way).  All I did was make a point.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning girl!  Hope your enjoying your high carb day! Lots of oaties!! 

Just out of curiosity, about how many packets a day of splenda should you use


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

Less than I do


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Do you really use THAT many??


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Do you put Splenda on everything?   hehe

Gooodddddddddddddd Morningggggggggggggg Greeky!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2004)

How much water have you been drinking?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes I use way too much splenda JLB 

Jodi, I am making a conscious effort to drink more but I haven't started keeping track yet, will start soon


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

have a great weekend honey!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

TY Stacey you too!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi GBC!  Get your paper finished?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah I was up til almost 5am


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Vivian!!  

Splenda?  What does that comprise of.  I feel like NOT thinking for the moment.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

Sucralose, maltodextrin, dextrose


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Yeah I was up til almost 5am


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Sucralose, maltodextrin, dextrose



And where is can that be found in?  Which drink?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

umm.. not sure, u can buy it in a box or in packets


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

greeky own stocks in splenda!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

Splenda... is this like Sweet n low and equal??


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> greeky own stocks in splenda!




She probably goes to Sam's Club or Costco's etc.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

No membership to those David, 

yes they are the new kid on the block of artificial sweeteners..

innocent til proven guilty, and then ignorant


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

Well amazingly enough that Deb allows me to drink all the Crystal Light that I want.  But there is only so much I can take (1 gallon)  The rest would be water!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

aspartame  

Today: High Carb Day

10 cherries, oatmeal, 2 scoops protein, 2 tbsp cream

2 scoops protein, half pack honey roasted peanuts (12F)

10 cherries, oatmeal, 2/3c cc, 1 tbsp pb

workout: back and tri's
have to look up the names of what i did

10 cherries, whole grain toast, oatmeal (i could not eat anything else, upset tummy)

2/3c cc 1 tbsp pb

im having a hard time eating everything im supposed to on high carb days.. maybe i can count the protein in oatmeal on high carb days? this is messing w my digestive system


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 2 scoops protein, half pack honey roasted peanuts (12F)
> 
> im having a hard time eating everything im supposed to on high carb days.. maybe i can count the protein in oatmeal on high carb days? this is messing w my digestive system



Aren't these nuts real sugary? 

When I did this type of carb cycling, I remember that Jodi told me to eat my protein and veggies first and then eat carbs until I was full  Try that, it will make it easier to get the protein in


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

They have some sugar, I don't remember how much.. I dont usually eat them 

I know eating my protein and fat first would help, but I am supposed to eat around 2g/lb carbs as well, I dunno 

Just dont wanna go too low..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Honey roasted peanuts???  Umm, we have a HUGE container here.  let me go look.

They are:::
1/4c is a serving
170 calories, 13g fat, 7carb, 7 protein AND....4 sugar.
Not too bad.
Greeky...try the almonds plain or cashews!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

JLB I was at school, I needed a fat source to go w/ my protein shake, a tbsp of pb is not quite portable (getting fish oil caps soon) lol, and I can NOT have peanuts in my house, so I bought a small pack from the school convenience store, and I gave the rest to my bro so I wouldnt eat them  But yeah, the sugars didnt seem very high to me either..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

They aren't the worst thing in the world to have.  It'll be ok.  All nuts are not bad.  I usally have cashews or almonds while dieting down, as I always forget to take those silly pills with fish oil, etc.  

I do like you did, if I need food and a convenience store is the only thing around, I head for the nuts.  But that doesn't mean I don't pick up the pretzel and sniff the bad or get teary eyed over the choc bars...pisses me off when I read the back of those wrappers!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> They aren't the worst thing in the world to have.  It'll be ok.  All nuts are not bad.  I usally have cashews or almonds while dieting down, as I always forget to take those silly pills with fish oil, etc.
> 
> I do like you did, if I need food and a convenience store is the only thing around, I head for the nuts.  But that doesn't mean I don't pick up the pretzel and sniff the bad or get teary eyed over the choc bars...pisses me off when I read the back of those wrappers!



Funny shit!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Do you get oaties today darling?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Yup, 1.5c in the morning

1.5c after workout


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Oaties all freagin day!


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And where is can that be found in?  Which drink?



Waist Watchers soda has Splenda.


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Greek Goddess! 

You better start tracking that Splenda. Hey if I have to do it so do you 

meals look good


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Ty darling

I almost didnt have the last meal, but I came home from the club and said to myself, you better eat something especially since you skipped the protein in meal 4, so i ate  

Splenda..how do I track it if I pour it straight out the box  I guess I will have to use a teaspoon..or in my case a measuring cup


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Ty darling
> 
> I almost didnt have the last meal, but I came home from the club and said to myself, you better eat something especially since you skipped the protein in meal 4, so i ate
> ...



Yes use a teaspoon but I think 1 pack is equal to a Tablespoon. Jeez, don't eat that much - it's too expensive to eat it like that


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

greekie Greekie Greekie!!!   I just have been wanting to say that all day.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

I believe a packet is equal to two teaspoons
and yes it IS expensive, thats why my mom complains LOL

jodie jodie jodie  

Other Jodi,  how are you  am i doing ok w my diet? sorry ive not started measuring my water and counting my splenda yet  

This cute guy talked to me in the gym today 

Yesterdays workout: Back and Tri's 
Cable pushdown 3sets of 4 reps
DB triceps extension 3*4
Cable straight back seated row 3*4
Lat pulldown 3*4 
I cant remember the weights I used but at least I got the names 

Todays workout: I was supposed to do Shoulders/HIIT/Abs
But since I was feeling nauseous, I decided HIIT and abs would be better left for tomorrow (didnt want to puke!!)
So I only did shoulders today:
Standing Overhead DB Press 4*10, 4*12, 4*15
Front Raises 3*4 weight=??
Lateral Raises 3*4 weight=?? (I have no memory!)
I do these all standing..the guy on exrx shows lateral raises slightly bent over..should I do that?

The cute guy at the gym told me I should sit while I do these so I can isolate the muscles more, does this apply only to overhead presses or the others too?

Again, help with my workouts is very much appreciated 

BTW, my mom was telling me that our (Greek Orthodox) Lent begins Monday, and so this upcoming Monday, and then every Wed. and Fri. I am going to try not to eat any meat.  This will be a little bit of an issue if a No Carb Day falls of any of these since Cottage Cheese and CarbCountdown milk are not allowed, how will I work around this, or will cottage cheese and carbcountdown milk be ok to use? Can't just eat egg whites and protein powder all day  or can i..lol, we'll see, I think I remember something about shrimp being OK on these days  beats me..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

BTW does anybody else find the animated videos on EXRX.net amusing????


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Whooooooooo?


Good lookin' workout but while so little movements for the back?  Were you pressed for time??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2004)

For back and tri's do your back exercises first.  And you can probably up the volume for your back.  It is the largest muscle of your upper body and you have the potnetial to add some muscle there which will increase your BMR.

For the shoulder stuff:

Doing them standing increases the amount of core stabalization needed to perform the exercise.  There is nothing wrong with that.  In fact, in my opinion it is btter, since the core stabalizers can always get stronger and that will have good carry over to better overall strength in other exercises.   Doing them seated does not isolate the muscle any better.  If anything it puts compression on the spine.  I prefer to be standing for all of these exercises.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

What are some good back exercises? I dont want to add thickness nor width, I'm thick and broad shouldered 

Today: Low Carb Day

1.5c oats 10 cherries 1.5 scoop protein 1c ff atkins milk, 1tbsp pb

can tuna, salad, 1 tsp olive oil

workout: see above 

1.5c oats 1 nectarine, 2c atkins milk

4oz chicken, dandelion greens, snow peas, 1 tbsp olive oil

1/2c cc 1tsp pb salad


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

You are doing so good G*r*eeky  Have you noticed any changes in body yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Jenny, TY I am trying, I still need to get into counting my macros, splenda and water intake, I'm very bloated, but I think my back fat might be decreasing 

Oops that reminds me I have to send my measurements to Jodi 

Ugh ok, just recorded them (took them this morning b4 food) a lot of my measurements went up


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> What are some good back exercises? I dont want to add thickness nor width, I'm thick and broad shouldered
> 
> *So ya wanna cut it up huh?  Cool  There is this hottie in the gym who I admire very highly has the most ripped back when doing her exercises!  She is so freakin' awesome! *
> ...




*Looks freakin' excellent, Vivian!!  Better than my diet!*


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry your measurements didn't go down yet  Have faith and stick with it. When I did that type of carb cycling my measurements went up too and I didn't have the patience to stick with it, I lasted for about 4 weeks. I'm sure they would have gone down if I had been keeping that plan, but I'll never know


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Jenny!!!  

Well, you look GREAT now Jenny and since that is the case and you didn't do the carb cycling, would you mind restating here briefly what you did for Vivian.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jenny, TY I am trying, I still need to get into counting my macros, splenda and water intake, I'm very bloated, but I think my back fat might be decreasing
> 
> Oops that reminds me I have to send my measurements to Jodi
> ...




Well, I am sorry that you are not happy now sweetie and I wish I could say something to help you at ease.  Unfortunately, I have not done the carb cycling but I did talk to my trainer and she told me that my body is not set right for it just yet.  

Maybe those who use it in here can help you through this.  Based on what I read  so far is that "patience", "consistency" amd a great workout is key.

Call me whenever you want, sweetie if you need to talk, OK.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Good night, hunny!  good night, all!    bye-bye.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Jenny!!!
> 
> Well, you look GREAT now Jenny and since that is the case and you didn't do the carb cycling, would you mind restating here briefly what you did for Vivian.



Thanks, I don't want to interfere with Jodi's plan in here.. But I answered Viv's questions in my journal..

And thanks


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

You must start drinking more water.  I'm willing to bet if you did you would see some changes.  Please drink more water.  The carbs make you hold water and the only way to get rid of it is by drinking more water.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

> What are some good back exercises? I dont want to add thickness nor width, I'm thick and broad shouldered



I say try and do a pull in each plane of motion and something for your lower back (hypers or reverse hypers, planks are also really great).

Sagital plane pulls (it is important that you keep your elbwos in close to your body on these exercises to effectivley hit the saigtal plane by moving the humerus through extension):

reverse grip pull ups
neutral grip pullups
neutral grip (close grip) t-bar rows
reverse grip cable rows
reverse grip barbell rows
neutral grip dumbell rows
reverse grip pull downs
neutral grip pull downs
neutral grip cable rows
You can also throw pullovers in here

Frontal plane:

wide grip pull ups
pull ups (elbows wide)
wide grip pull downs
if you have a cable tower you can do uni-lateral loaded pulldowns as well

transverse plane (keep your elbows up and away from your body on theses)

wide grip cable rows
bent over barbell rows
dumbell rows (elbows wide)
wide grip t-bar rows



Some notes on your intensity (intensity meaning amount of preceived effort in relationship to your 1 rep maximum):

a) you are working at a very high intensity (90% of your 1RM which is your 4RM).  Make sure you are resting enough when working at this intensity level so that you don't trash your CNS

b) Make sure you are working with weights that are really 90% of your 1RM.  It should be a struggle for you to cpmplete the 4 reps.  This should not be weight that you can just smoke 4 reps for 3 sets.  okay?

-patrick


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

about how much rest do i need to be safe?

I find that sometimes i have to rest a couple secs (very short) between reps just to get to 4! I hope this is ok, I generally go up in weights til I find that if I cant crank out 4 reps i go down to the next lowest weight.  like w/ lat pulldowns, I was using 70lbs, I tried doin 80lbs and I only hit 3reps so I went back down to 70lbs

My lower back hurts and I think its from my shoulder work not from doing back.. Also, my inner elbows hurt when I do side raises, is this normal?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

TODAY is OPERATION DRINK MORE WATER 

I figured that 6L is 203oz 

This comes out to about 8 1/2 sports bottles or shakers full! I will start keeping track of my water intake and try my very best to drink all of it! So far I drank 2 shakers full  This should help me drop some water, keep me on the toilet all day long, and hopefully even help clear up my skin!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

And don't just make that today - make it everyday.  Your bladder will get use to it and so will your need for it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Also, I know I consume wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much Splenda!

I am probably not losing weight just from all the dextrose and maltodextrin in that crap! Unfortunately, I didnt measure how much I used in my choc eggies this morning, but I will start keeping track.  Also I bought 100% pure stevia leaf extract. This should help me cut down significantly and I believe it has no calories or carbs, unlike the stevia packets which also have  maltodextrin added to them..is this correct?? Am I safe w/ stevia?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I know Jodi and thankfully the weather isnt as cold, so I can handle the chill drinking water gives me! And plus as soon as you start drinking more water your thirst mechanism goes crazy like MOOOORRRREEEE !!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Stevia is much better than Splenda.    I'm so proud of you.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

stevia is more natural than splenda. it comes from a plant and isnt gone through a chemical process, yadda yadda. much better for you if you can stand the taste. I tried it once and its VERY strong, less=more in its case. just need pinch's of that stuff.


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Have you tasted the stevia yet? I wanna but some so let me know how it is. ID always uses it-Jodi says it tastes like ass.


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> TODAY is OPERATION DRINK MORE WATER
> 
> I figured that 6L is 203oz
> ...



Most definitely all of what you said!!  I replace the gallon of Beer I drank every other night or consecutively as well as the Diet Pepsi with 2 gallons of water and it improved weight loss and healthier skin etc.

"You're getting on the right track, hun!!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

*blush*      YAY!

do I have to measure stevia? since it's the extract itll be a little tougher, you only need to use a tiny bit!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

nanh I wouldnt worry about even measuring it. its very minimal the amounts you'll end up using anyways.

I know that its used as a health remedy for something as well. just forget. so your safe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Ok here's the deal w. the taste. It does have a different distinct taste which can be quite overpowering if you use too much, and the aftertaste which is not so noticeable when you use a little is way too strong when u use too much.. 

Personally, I like the taste of it and find myself licking my lips afterwards!  I think its an acquired taste, but I'd buy a small package first and see how you like it before buying a bigger one

I know I still need to count my macro's ugh!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Dear Jodi, whats my schedule like for the upcoming week 

and how will I work around no meat wednesdays and fridays? If I can have a carb day on those days then I am fine because I can use cottage cheese and atkins milk, however the following schedule still puts me at two no carb days in a row  I REALLY REALLY dont want that... actually, I dont think I can handle it..seeing how I felt last time 

monday = no
tuesday = high
wednesday = low 
thur = no
fri = high
sat= low
sun=no


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Monday - High carb - Legs
Tuesday - No Carb - Abs/Cardio
Wednesday - Low Carb - Chest/Bi's/Cardio
Thursday - No Carb - Rest
Friday - High Carb - Back/Tris
Sat - Low Carb - Shoulders/Cardio/Abs
Sunday - No Carb - Rest 

Here you go my dear. 

This will be your schedule until we need to tweak.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jodi....I wanna see what she does with two no carb days in a row.  hehe.....

J/K


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jodi....I wanna see what she does with two no carb days in a row.  hehe.....
> 
> J/K


It was not pretty.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

As far as the meat thing.  Can you eat fish?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

is there a certain reason you pair it up like that?   High carb w/ leg days....low carb with shoulders, etc...??

Or can you pair it however you want?  Just wondering


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> is there a certain reason you pair it up like that?   High carb w/ leg days....low carb with shoulders, etc...??
> 
> Or can you pair it however you want?  Just wondering


When you work larger muscle groups such as Legs and Back your are going to deplete more glycogen so thats why I pair high days with large muscle groups and low days with smaller muscle groups.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ohhhh, okay.  That makes sense.   I think I'll start implementing something like that.   Does it work well for cutting


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It was not pretty.




Dangerous.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Too funny!

Those are not fun days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Don....I tried your brown rice recipe last night.....I LOOOVED IT


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

yay ty its great!!!!! 
and thursdays are my late day at school so thats been working perfectly w/ rest on that day

I dont mind no low no cuz I still get a carb day between there  Oh Im so excited LOL

Shrimp and other small shellfish are allowed, I forget the reasoning, something about no brain? 

On two no carb days in a row I can't think walk talk or stand up straight..makes my hypothyroid like symptoms go crazy! 

Now that I get to eat carbs I'm spoiled and you cant take them away from me 

BTW should I still do my HIIT and abs today since I wasnt able to do it yesterday?

TOMORROW IS HIGH CARB DAY   and legs


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Don....I tried your brown rice recipe last night.....I LOOOVED IT



Glad you enjoyed it!  
   I have not cooked it in months.  I just have no time to cook it any more.  GRR! Now that you bring it up I may have some on the day off though.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes do HIIT & Abs today.

Do the leg workout I gave you the other day but use Funky's suggestions.  His opinions and advice are always top notch.  Oh and did I mention he's a cutie?  

I would never dream of taking your carbs away.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

I made some grilled chicken with it and mixed it in with the rice.  It was sooo good!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

Scallops, shrimp, lobster, crab, oysters, clams, mussells - all good protein.  I'm jealous, I want those things too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

He is a cutie, but he's bit tough sometimes!

I will have to study EXRX and then ask a trainer to help me!
I don't want to do the exercises wrong and hurt myself


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Do they make you sick or something hon?

I've heard the mercury in seafood can actually slow thyroid function..so maybe I should try to not eat it too much..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I would REALLY like to get things working efficiently again, hopefully I'm on the right track for it, because I doubt the doctor will be of much help!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Do they make you sick or something hon?
> 
> I've heard the mercury in seafood can actually slow thyroid function..so maybe I should try to not eat it too much..


Large fish contains mercury.  You won't find much if any in shell fish.

No, it doesn't make me sick.  I miss fresh seafood


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I'd send you some if I could!

Can't you get frozen shrimp at the supermarket? Its good!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

When you've lived on the east coast all your life you get spoiled.  

I can't eat frozen seafood.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

It is being suggested to me that I completely stop dieting for a few weeks in order to restore thyroid function..

I dunno what to think of that


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

I already gave you my opinion on that.

Have you been doing morning temp. tests?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

If Jodi is saying that yes you should take a break then I definitly agree with her.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2004)

I said no.  I think it would be mentally stressful for her if she did.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the email Jodi,

I cant see myself any fatter, that would REALLY bother me
I will decide in the morning whether I feel unbloated enough to take measurements  So far 5.5 bottles down 3 to go 

Wish my damn period would come


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> about how much rest do i need to be safe?
> 
> I find that sometimes i have to rest a couple secs (very short) between reps just to get to 4! I hope this is ok, I generally go up in weights til I find that if I cant crank out 4 reps i go down to the next lowest weight.  like w/ lat pulldowns, I was using 70lbs, I tried doin 80lbs and I only hit 3reps so I went back down to 70lbs
> ...




okay, theses questions are a little more particular.  If you are lifting for strength then you want to rest 3-5min between reps.  If the weight is truely a 4RM and that is what you are working towards then that amount of rest is adequate.  However, if you are using weight that is lighter (ie 6RM or 7RM) and hitting it for 4 reps then you can lower the rest interval to 30-60sec.  and you will get more of a cumulative fatigue type of thing happening which is also good.  This is really tough to answer unless I am there to see what type of intensity you are working and and to make sure you are in fact pushing yourself hard enough.

If your lower back hurts that may have to do with your form.   Again, I would have to really be there to see what your form looks like so I could make a better judgment as to what the problem is.

-patrick


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> When you've lived on the east coast all your life you get spoiled.
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If you are lifting for strength then you want to rest 3-5min between reps.



Really, between reps? or did you mean sets?


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Sets!
I got stevia! I also got a recipe for cho cake-atleast thats what it taste like:
2/3 cup oats
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 TBS choc protein
1 egg white
1 TBS coco
1 pack splenda (gonna try steiva)
Pinch of bs, bp
Blend oats till powdery. Add everything else, water to blend. Cook in a not stick pan with pam. (like a pancake) Top with strawberries! If you cook this in a small frying pan, leave it so its a "tiny" bit raw in the middle. It really tastes like choc cake!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Really, between reps? or did you mean sets?




Sorry, I meant to say sets.....3-5min between sets.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

WHEW! you scared me for a second there, I was like DAMN thats hardcore!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Jill that recipe sounds great for tomorrow! Post it in the recipes forum! 

Is it better than choc eggs? 
Have you tried stevia yet? What kind did you get? Do you like it?


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

The choc cake and reese eggies are tied!! Actually, the cake is better cause then I get my oaties! I got the stevia in powdered form. Im gonna try it with my eggies tonight!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

Im not even going to try that! doesnt sound as bad as the eggs though.  I dont have an oven either. 
Jill did u take those candies back? lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Candies are gone! The choc cake thing is done in a frying pan! You dont need an oven, just a stove!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

what about a campfire? I made one under the porch. no stove either. hmmm


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 22, 2004)

No stove or oven. Honey, where in Canada are you living?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm...pizza was yummy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

lol pizza does not tempt me that much!

I pulled a JLB today and lingered in the candy aisle pouting LOL
I was looking at all the yummy varieties of cereals and sugar free candies and whining to my brother, but all I bought was a big tub of oatmeal for tomorrow  hehehe

I want cracklin oat bran and coconut clusters and chocolate covered mints and chocolate peanut butter candies and so on!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

You did it!   Woohoo!   Next step is browing the baking isle.  

I'm sorry you can't have it...but if it makes you feel better...none of us can either.


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

I ate 2 gummie rabbits from the bulk bins at safeway today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

I had an after dinner mint as I was leaving the diner


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Thats all, I swear...... No for real. I cant go back to that shit-having 2 made me want a whole bag! Sugar is way to addicting for me. I cant wait for a cheat meal-I bought some easter chocolates-they are called "robins eggs". They are like malted milk balls. I put them in the pantry the other day for a future cheat-but knew the temptation would kill me. I made Steve hide them somewhere in the house before I had a chance to open them!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

haha, you buy that stuff way too early! malted milk balls 
I dunno when I will cheat again hmm..not for a while i dont think. altho i *might* in miami, id rather not tho if i can help it

yeah i have the same problem w/ sugar, and when I used to go to this one supermarket Id eat a whole bunch of candies from the bins!

I shouldnt have had that mint, but thats the first time i had just one, I usually eat at least 5 of those lol
and when I worked in a diner I'd eat them NONSTOP


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

man, i feel bad for you guys. actually, i'm kinda jealous in a way too. i cheat all day long, but i can't put on weight. therefore, whatever weight/cheating you guys wanna throw my way, i'll gladly accept


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

stop bragging funk flex


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> man, i feel bad for you guys. actually, i'm kinda jealous in a way too. i cheat all day long, but i can't put on weight. therefore, whatever weight/cheating you guys wanna throw my way, i'll gladly accept


 I hate people like you. aaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

well..he's too cute to hate


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> stop bragging funk flex



i'm not bragging. i'm actually kinda serious


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> well..he's too cute to hate



aw thanks hun......but you must have something in your eye or something


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah, they're called contacts


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yeah, they're called contacts



well, you need to make an appt., cuz you can't see for shit


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

TODAY : No Carb Day

10 whites, 1 tbsp pb

4oz broiled blotted chicken, salad, 2 tbsp cream

workout: 20mins mod intensity cardio
I was supposed to do HIIT, but I felt nauseous, and I said ahh Ill just work thru it..well when you start to taste your stomach acids coming up you know its NOT a good idea..so I just decided to keep going but slower  oh and no abs cuz again didnt wanna puke, this really sucks! is there a way i can substitute on days like this? maybe 30mins regular cardio if i cant do HIIT? Today I was pressed for time gym was going to close, but I burned about the same calories as if I had been doin HIIT anyway (altho less subcutaneous fat) man..I hate nausea and tummyaches, and this time I waited like 3 hrs b4 my workout so I could avoid it and no luck..  hopefully tomorrow will be better

6 whites, 1 tbsp cocoa, dandelion greens (ate little bc dinner was coming soon)

5oz rib steak w/ visible fat trimmed, approx 1-2oz chicken, salad, any oil left on the chicken after blotting w/ 3 paper towels lol 
I wish I did the shopping in the household, but I cant.. Altho I told my mom to get SIRLOIN from now on, hopefully she listens

2 scoops protein 1 tbsp pb

the good news is, I drank all my water today! at least 6L!!!! yay!
I didnt count my splenda  but i definately used less than usual, I am slowly weaning over to stevia, altho I think I will use both cuz stevia doesnt taste right in everything altho it tastes fine or even better in some things

Oh and I had that one dinner mint lol, oh and I usually have 3-4 ginger altoids per day cuz the ginger helps my tummy a bit 
and I drank my coffee BLACK!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

*ring ring* HI, yes I'd like to make an appointment with Dr. Cuddleslut.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

damnit I'm hungry  

*thinking about pb*


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> *ring ring* HI, yes I'd like to make an appointment with Dr. Cuddleslut.


Yes come in straight away im sure you could fit me in & we could work some peanut butter into that


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Morning sweetie!! 

I know how you feel about being sick and doing cardio!!  You lasted longer than I would have!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah I am really hoping I dont feel sick during legs today!!!!

I decided to weigh and do a couple measurements today to see if I weigh any less after a no carb day...

1 lb less, same measurements


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey honey!  Whats your rice recipe everyones talking about??

I hope you start feeling better soon--maybe your about to start??!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

It's not my recipe dear, I think don posted a rice recipe in the recipes forum?

start...my period? I hope so..its late again 
it used to be so regular, now it comes whenever it feels like it


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh okay--Thanks 

Thats how my period is also--whenever it wants. Even Birth control never helped me. It has a mind of its own


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

it was like clockwork til like last semester 

dieting on top of massive stress has really taken a toll on my body 

luckily this semester wont be nearly as hard as last semester (hopefully)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

ohh ya Dieting and Stress definalty play a part in not having a period, and having it late!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I was considering going on birth control to fix it
but I dont think its such a good idea anymore


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

Stay away from the birth control for now if you don't need it.  It will only make you gain.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I am hoping by eating more and drinking more water it helps my period stabilize and clear up my skin

I am not sleeping with anyone


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

T-O-M is here for me too! Thats probably why i came up with that wacky cho cake recipe! Ive been craving choc for the last 2 days, ahhh! Have you tried the recipe yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Not yet, I'm an impatient piggie and even nuking the oatmeal plain seems to take too  long


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Nauseous already and I haven't even gotten to the gym yet

and today is LEGS  
oh Lordy, I am going to puke


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

hahahah!!  I did legs today too! kill em!! you better be walking like a penguin after!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

jen, i was thinking to go light since i am not used to squats and deadlifts (going to ask a trainer to show me how tonight)

but i really feel like throwing up


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

good idea! form is wayy more important to get down first! 
and safer!! 

how come your going to be sick?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

i dunno, tummy hurts and bloated and have been nauseous for the past 3 days.. 

what should i do??? leg day is not good when ur nauseous..


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

I did legs today too!!! My big ol butt is already sore!!!  Greeky, try doing squats on of those big balls against the wall-I really like doing squats that way-the ball helps with balance. +Its easier on my knees than a bb!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

imodium? 
maybe Ms.Flow is on her way? 
hope it goes away hun! 
just wear a baggie t shirt to the gym!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

No wussie squats.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No wussie squats.



thats what I was going to say!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No wussie squats.


Are you calling my squats 'wussie' lady???


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I want to cry  maybe if i puke b4 I go to the gym I'll be safe to do legs w/o worry


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you calling my squats 'wussie' lady???


If you do them against the ball, then yup.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

I like doing squats like that occasionally-I DO use dumbells. Its alot easier on my knees, and thats the most important thing, considering they are fucked.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If you do them against the ball, then yup.


Why so?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I dont think I will make it to the gym today ladies 

Changed into my realllly loose PJ pants to relieve some of the pressure on my tummy 

Carb Cycling is REALLY messing w/ my IBS
on no carb days I cant go cuz of lack of soluble fiber, and i cant take fiber supplements cuz my body cant handle them even if i take only 1/2 tsp a day 
and on high carb days my tummy bloats to all hell, hurts very badly, and i want to puke due to sheer volume of food and I am not even getting in my recommended amounts of carbs nor veggies  

this is making me really miserable, i dont know how much longer i can continue this


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

I find DONT stuff yourself on high carb days. Smaller carb meals have made it easier for me to get all 6 meals in. On my no carb days I eat a TONNE of veggies-veggies have enzymes, which help in the digestion of proteins. Maybe up your veggies? Cheer up sunshine-results take time......


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

I tried spreading my carbs over 4 carb meals today instead of three, and I am feeling this way after 3 of them 

1.5g/lb carbs = very sick greeky  

I do eat plenty of veggies, but veggies are also insoluble fiber, which gives me troubles  

I HATE IBS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

Whats' IBS?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Irritable Bowel Syndrome..


YUMMY 

i had the same problem for a few weeks.......try eatin lots of cereal for fiber


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

its life-long, not a few weeks

i can usually control it just fine, but the carb cycling has gotten it all out of wack


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Greeky-gal!  Thank you for your phone call today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

no problem hon, hopefully we can finish our convo soon, when u r not at work!

I am pmsing SOOO bad right now! and I never made it to the gym


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

Defintiely, Viv!  We will!!!  You missed the gym due to PMS and I missed the gym due to only 2hours sleep last night!   OMG!    I have the sickest story to tell you from what happened at the gig last night before I went to Nikki's house.  I was an hour late bc/ of it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

no dearie, i missed the gym bc i felt like puking, thats was b4 the pms set in..unrelated


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Why so?


Do you really believe its better on your knees?  Squatting is squatting with or without weight.


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no dearie, i missed the gym bc i felt like puking, thats was b4 the pms set in..unrelated




Oh... sorry about the misinterpretation.  I hope you feel better!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do you really believe its better on your knees?  Squatting is squatting with or without weight.


Yup-I do find it easier on my knees, and was also recomended this exercise by my physiotherapist. I find the ball helps with support and balance also. It may also be that I am using less weight too. Overall, anything that helps my knees is a bonus. When you cant sit through a whole movie cause your knees hurt so friggin bad, anything is worth a try.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

How ya feelin greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

not so great, but thanks for asking sweetie


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yup-I do find it easier on my knees, and was also recomended this exercise by my physiotherapist. I find the ball helps with support and balance also. It may also be that I am using less weight too. Overall, anything that helps my knees is a bonus. When you cant sit through a whole movie cause your knees hurt so friggin bad, anything is worth a try.


That support and balance is what will prevent you from working your stabilizers.  Do what you need to do.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

How are ya feeling today? Do you get carbs toady?

Are you going to continue carb cycling?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

Jilly, I need to take a break and think about things, I will write a longer post when I am feeling better. TY for your concern


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2004)

hope you feel better soon.  hang in there.  (i know you have been)


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jilly, I need to take a break and think about things, I will write a longer post when I am feeling better. TY for your concern




Good choice Greeky!


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi Greek!

I am sorry you're not feeling too hot.

I have had the same thing the past few days but not to the point of feeling sick. 

A few years back I remember I had IBS really bad and my tummy always hurt/pants were too tight and uncomfortable at the waistband. I found out it was due to going from eating low fiber/moderately low amounts of fiber (15-30g/day) to eating a lot of fiber (like 80g+per day)...basically when you increase your fiber you should work up to higher amounts gradually and not do it in a big jump. Here are some things I think could help you now:

- Be car- Don't chew gum (you'd be swallowing air and causing more bloat)

- Drink more H2O (you already know that!)
- Eliminate/Cut Down on the fake sweetners (you know that too)
-Track how much fiber you are eating a try to keep the # of grams consistant. 

Hope you feel better hun


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

I have IBS w/ constipation as well.  I've been able to control it by taking 2 capsules of Docusate Sodium everynight. AKA Colace, but I buy the generic brand because Colace is about $30.00 for 1 month supply where the Generic Docusate Sodium is only about $6.00.
BTW - Its a stool softner


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have IBS w/ constipation as well.  I've been able to control it by taking 2 capsules of Docusate Sodium everynight. AKA Colace, but I buy the generic brand because Colace is about $30.00 for 1 month supply where the Generic Docusate Sodium is only about $6.00.
> BTW - Its a stool softner



where do you buy those?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

You'd probably be able to get them at most drug stores, or you can order on line at :  http://www.drugstore.com/qxp15066_333181_sespider/dss/docusate_sodium_100_mg_capsules.htm


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> where do you buy those?


I get mine right at Walgreens or Walmart.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jilly, I need to take a break and think about things, I will write a longer post when I am feeling better. TY for your concern


Do what you feel the need to do.  Just be careful of additional fat gain.  Just please take care of yourself.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Greeky greeky come out and play! I miss you hunny bunny. Hope you are feeling ok, if you wanna chat, PM me.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

Hope eveyrthings ok Viv!  hang in there girlie!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2004)

Vivian!!

I hope everything is OK.  Please don't hesitate to call me!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope all is well.  I hope you are on MSN when im home, we can talk if ya want


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

Greekyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...where are you???  Hope all is well.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2004)

Hope you are well Greeky.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

TY jilly jodi nike jen david pfunk don jlb premi ncgirl and jstar and jenny (hope i got everyone)

you guys put a smile on my face just because you all care, its really sweet of you's

as many of u know, ive been feeling kinda down lately
i waited to write this post til my pms passed tho, so i could better express what i wanted to say

i started carb cycling about 2weeks ago and while the emotional aspects were tough to deal with, i thought i could make it.. i understand the weight gain is from finally upping my cals and carbs and i do not blame it on the plan 
however, the varying volumes of food proved to be very taxing on my digestive system, with terrible cramps that made me cry

basically, i was miserable on both no carb days and high carb days...the only days i felt "ok" were low carb days, so i have decided this diet is not for me, at least not right now 

i am in no way bashing carb cycling in fact i did start to see fat losses after the weight gain stopped, however like i said my body cannot handle it.  in addition to the stomach cramps i was carb crashing like crazy, taking naps on high carb days due to too much carbs, and on no carb days due to no carbs! 

Jodi, ty so much for trying to help me even tho i am a very difficult person to put up w/ especially since i worry constantly
everyone else, thank you guys for your support and comments and all that it means so much too

i have decided its time to listen to myself...theres always info here and there and its so confusing, but im the only one who can truly figure out what is right for my body

that said, i will soon be starting a new journal and i would love to have you all there 

btw i am going to the doc tomorrow, altho i prob wont learn anything new

thinking i have something like self inflicted hypothyroidism..which can be playing a big role in my depression as well


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 24, 2004)

womenz...................... ...... ........ .. .


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe, cant live with us

wouldnt be born without us


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

I have finally found the reasoning why behind people have been telling me not to do ephedrine

Ephedrine suppresses the thryoid, read it over on avant

That is what I was asking you guys!!!! sheesh some help you are


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2004)

The trick is find a plan that works for you.  If carb cycling is causing you stomach pain (you should have told me  ) then this plan is not for you.

Check out Hicker & NG's journals.  I'm helping them with a 40/40/20 plan.  The food intake (including carbs) is similar to a low carb day on carb cycling but its the same intake everyday.  However the fat loss is a bit slower than carb cycling because there is no tricking the body in this plan.  If the low carbs days is when you feel the best then its quite possible this 40/40/20 plan would be good for you.  If you like it, and your interested, I can help you set this up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2004)

I was actually looking at doing something like a 40/40/20 or very similar 40/30/30 

trying to figure out what calorie level to start at, thinking about 1500 and then maybe add slowly so as to prevent fat gain im not sure


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

I would start at 12 cals per lb because your body is now already accustomed to higher cals so take advantage of it then you have a bit of room to drop if needed.  I would suggest the 40/40/20 because of the carbs as well which as I said is similar to a low carb day.   I prefer carbs over fat - JMHO!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2004)

As told in PM I think that plan would work really well for you Viv


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would start at 12 cals per lb because your body is now already accustomed to higher cals so take advantage of it then you have a bit of room to drop if needed.



Jodi hon how do i know if my body is accustomed or not and how will i be able to judge? 

Ty jenny


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Because you haven't gained anymore weight.  So that range is a good place to start.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

am i basing off lbm or total bodyweight?

if this is maintenance (not gaining anymore weight) then what would i do to start losing? lower cals? by how much?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

This is not maintenance.  12 cals per pound of bodyweight is DEFINATELY NOT maintenance


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

12 cals is a lot IMO. Thats about what I eat on high carb days!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

No 12 cals is low.  Then you are not eating enough on high carb days.  For her thats only 1800 cals per day.  Don't forget that weight lifting and cardio is going to make is drop closer to 1500 cals to be burned.

Greeky - I'm starting to think that you may have a potassium deficiency.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Also remember there is no cycling here so if her cals are too low she will go into starvation mode.  You cycle so your body is always guessing.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Greeky - I'm starting to think that you may have a potassium deficiency.


Maybe she could have bananas!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

i had a banana yesterday

what makes you think that jodi?

btw goin to the doc soon, but i dont really know what to say or ask, im pretty convinced my body slowed from dieting and i dunno what else to say to her


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

25-30 carbs per banana. WOW, thats high. I used to always eat bananas


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Mention mineral deficiancy.  Especially potassium and see what the doc thinks.  Headaches, stomach pains, bowel issues, poor digestion, cold all the time.  These are symptoms of low minerals - especially potassium.

I was thinking more of a multi-mineral not bananas


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

Couple other symptoms I was just reading about are Depression, irregular periods, slowed fatloss and hypothyroid like symptoms.  

Greeky - I would definately ask your doctor about a mineral deficiency.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks guys im off to doc w/ my list of symptoms


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

ok back from the doctor.. didnt expect the answers I got

doc says it looks like I have general anxiety disorder and that is the cause of my symptoms

she recommends 1) cognitive behavioral therapy
and 2) lexapro (anti anxiety medication)

it makes sense, but im not sure how much i accept this diagnosis, i know i worry too much, but i dunno.. and i also dont know how i feel about going on lexapro or anything like that 

i come home and my dad is all like blah blah nothing wrong with you just a period of time in your life 

i dont know anything anymore i just dont know i cant think
the nurse asked me when was the first day of my last period and i couldnt remember and i just got it like yesterday ughhhhh

im so confused


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

*hugs* ahhhh Viv I hope you get things figured out!  It'll all go well in the end!


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

All my love to ya sweets! PM if you wanna chat


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm so  sorry- I hope things workout!!

About the lexapro- a friend of mine took it and had excellent results.  Her moods improved and she was finally able to drop some weight (I'm not saying that happens to everyone though) but Lexapro has the least hormones in it- I think.


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> doc says it looks like I have general anxiety disorder and that is the cause of my symptoms



hey, i think i have the same thing or a combo of everything


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks guys for bein w me through this 
without all of you i think i wouldve slipped much deeper into depression like the other two times  this time i am not great but hey nobodys perfect

i need to research lexapro, any info about it is welcome 
im a bit wary on taking drugs


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

flex honey go to the doctor or the counseling center like i told you, please

and whatever you do, DONT CALL HER!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

How is your diet going right now besides everything?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

I would be concerned too.   I just read the side effects.   Alot of which will not help matters with your digestion and weight loss issues.  Research it before taking it.  I never take a drug without know full well what is going into my body.

Be careful sweetie.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I am not any diet right now

Yesterday was a cheat day, I felt like having one
Today I am eating clean but I am having mostly oatmeal and not enough protein being as today is Wednesday, and I can't quite stomach cottage cheese right now

I think the best thing for me right now is to figure out approximate portions and do my best to eat clean but not to strictly follow a diet, as dieting is stressful and i got too much stress


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

Its weird bc the relief of anxiety can relieve digestion and weight loss problems 

but the medication for anxiety can also cause them! 

thats like, why the heck they use sorbitol in maalox is beyond me


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

What did you cheat with??? Ya dieting is deff stressfull-sometimes I think the planning, eating etc. consumes my life!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

unfortunately, cereal

what i really wanted was ice cream, but it was snowing out


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

What kind?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

cinnamon toast crunch, chocodonuts, and rice krispies treats

i went nuts..mindless eating, except this time i guess i let myself do it on purpose


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Good girl! All sounds yum!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

its funny because many times ive thought to myself

u have to fix the inside before you fix the outside

and yet i always tried fixing the outside (losing weight) first in hopes that it would fix the inside


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> its funny because many times ive thought to myself
> 
> u have to fix the inside before you fix the outside
> ...



Damn.. this hits close to home... 
I am still hoping that by fixing the outside, it will help me inside. *sigh*


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 25, 2004)

Sigh, aren't we all?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

*sigh* (sorry couldnt resist)

i think we all should go into group therapy 

my goal: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/christina2abig.jpg


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea... I need therapy.  And DAMN! that chick is hot.  DAMN!...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

yeah i really want to look like that


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Well... I really want to look like this www.pudzian.pl  So good luck to you, and good luck to me


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Greeky-I dont know what type of body you have-BUT, I myself know that I will never look like that chick. My bone structure is totally different, and Id probably have to eat 500 calories a day to stay that skinny-and do 2 hours of cardio a day. Sometimes we have high expectaions. BTW, dont be so hard on yourself sweetie.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont think its too unrealistic for me, she is small, but I think she looks like a (much) thinner version of me w. implants


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope that wasnt rude-sorry if it was. Sometimes what we see in magazines is not realistic, if you know what i mean. (touch ups, etc..) You dont wanna be that skinny , do you? I think thats too skinny, IMO.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think she's perfect... 

somewhat muscular but not too much
tight but not too defined or cut up


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont think she looks muscular at all!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I dont think she looks muscular at all!


I don't see muscle either.

I don't like scrawny chicks, it makes me sick to my stomach looking at them.  Greeky she probably weighd 90lbs soaking wet.   Do you really want to look like that?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

her resume states she is 5'9" 125

I would like to weigh somewhere between 125-135


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

and yes, i would like to look like her..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> her resume states she is 5'9" 125
> 
> I would like to weigh somewhere between 125-135


  She weighs less than me and I'm only 5'1"  That's like me weighing 85lbs.  

If thats what you want...........


but OMG WAYYYY too scrawny for me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I told you I didnt want to add mass dear


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

i don't see any muscle on her at all.  just boobs and bone.  

i'm not giving you a hard time though b/c after seeing that photo i know you'd hate what i'd like to look like!

but try to remember to put your health first on the way to achieving your goals.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, but I am not sure yet if I wanna go on lexapro or not...its not something to be taken lightly I think..

I was hoping to aid the depression w/ fish oil
and the slow thyroid w/ tyrosine, gugguls and kelp

now I just dunno what to do


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

ugh, i am eating cereal again

i dont know how else to console myself, had a fight w my "best friend"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

What are you fighting over?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

BTW, im sick of those guys clogging my "poop" thread


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

she says my life is perfect what am i stressing about i am fine its all in my head and i am making myself sick oh and to stop feeling sorry for myself


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Ouch...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

yeah ouch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Its ok GBC...  Life is full of hard times, and once we get through them it only makes us a stronger person


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea...the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> and yes, i would like to look like her..



The only thing I want is a flat tummy and a tiny waist like her...and maintain everthing else


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

i think you are being too harsh on urself

and there is no reason that you should blame yourself for your friends issue


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> she says my life is perfect what am i stressing about i am fine its all in my head and i am making myself sick oh and to stop feeling sorry for myself




Well, maybe you should stop thinking about weight loss, working out, dieting for the moment to relieve that stress.  It certainly is not making you feel better so maybe you need to step away from it.  Just keep your fat intake, with carbohydrates sugars and calories low while you re access your goals. This way you won't gain weight while you're doing this.  Clear your mind hun and know that it's gonna take some time.  

I wish I could stay online longer but I have to go see Shannon.  Call me if you want to or can!  

Luv ya girlie!  Please take care!!!  

D


----------



## Jodi (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, maybe you should stop thinking about weight loss, working out, dieting for the moment to relieve that stress.  It certainly is not making you feel better so maybe you need to step away from it.  Just keep your fat intake, with carbohydrates sugars and calories low while you re access your goals. This way you won't gain weight while you're doing this.  Clear your mind hun and know that it's gonna take some time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^ahh so sweet

has good advice tho!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_




Extra large huge bump!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

ok here's my preliminary decision

meds are not right for me right now, chances are this is NOT caused by a chemical imbalance but instead bc of my f*cked up thinking patterns, therefore I will go to therapy and learn new ones hehe 

meds are scary and may not be necessary right now even tho they would provide a "quick fix" *sigh* this is tough

anyway even tho my friend didnt say it in the best possible way shes right im making myself sick and i need to stop feeling sorry for myself no big deal right ugh, life

i just binged again


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2004)

GBC, I really think therapy would help you  I habe been in therapy to change my thinking patterns and it truley changed my life  I got past my eating disorders on my own with just pure willpower, but a year after that I found myself still feeling like shit even though I wasn't "active" in my disorders anymore. I went to therapy  for almost a year and checked back with my therapist every now and then up until recently..
I think this is the answer for you honey. Change really does happen from the inside and you'll have a hard time being happy if you don't learn HOW to be..

I'm here if you want to talk honey


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

ty Jenny

after more thought, it actually kind of pisses me off the way they make you believe you are so sick and need medication yadda yadda!

im enough of a zombie w/o meds  i will be fine, i just need to lighten up on my worrying and self criticisms. hopefully therapy can help me do that a lot better than i can on my own


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

hey greeky~ I'm sooo sorry your going through all this. I wonder if the doctor is right?? Have you thought about going for a second opinion?? Seems like I have a lot of your symptoms these days!

Take care of your self- You are a beautiful girl - and I hate to see you so sad!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

There are very good books on binging-I have one on hold at the library. Check em out!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

seems like most medical dr's just want to push the pills and not get to the real thing that is causing the problems.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah, i should definately look into the self-help books on stress, self esteem and eating disorders, thanks jill

if anybody has specific book recommendations thats great
websites too


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree JLB it pisses me off

you should see the way they pushed birth control for me for acne


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Dr Phills book-the first few chapters are about emotional eating, etc. The chapters about working out and diet I dont find helpful in my case-I think I have that under control. I  THINK!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

I think you do sweetie, you are a dedicated dieter


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

A lifetime dieter.....It sucks. Steve said I looked skinny today, and my ass looked small! I hope its not the 2 carb days in a row playing tricks on his eyes!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

wooohooo!!!!!!!! dont doubt just gloat!!!!!!!  im so happy for u! yea!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Jill...he said that because he is wanting some!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jill...he said that because he is wanting some!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Never mind I get it now Jodie! Luvin!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

i know this is all a serious matter ladies,
but i just wanted to comment on this

yall say binge, but what you call binge

guys like to call lunch 

 at least for me anyway


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

I keep binging, today it was on crackers

*Sigh* I think if I finally get myself some ice cream, that will be the end


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 26, 2004)

did you get my pm I think it will help tremedously and makes alot of connections you have been talking about


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Never mind I get it now Jodie! Luvin!


  Those 2 no carbs days made you a little slow today eh?


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Ha ha  jk.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

I always binge on my moms spaghetti!

I love the sauce, when everyone is done i just eat all the sauce!
i know it sounds bad but i just love it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

the cereal is calling my name from the cabinet..

"vivian..vivian..eat me..i love you vivian..i will make your serotonin rise..oh vivian..come to poppa.."


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Vivian!  

How are you feeling and doing?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Noooooooooooooo it is saying don't eat me...No don't eat me is what it is saying!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

ANY food that talks to you, you should never eat!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Good morning Greeky.....you didn't really eat that cereal, did you??


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the cereal is calling my name from the cabinet..
> 
> "vivian..vivian..eat me..i love you vivian..i will make your serotonin rise..oh vivian..come to poppa.."


If it's a fiber one, uncle sam's cereal you can eat it  no other crapy cereal


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Hows your diet / food today going so far? Been to the library to check out any books lately?


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the cereal is calling my name from the cabinet..
> 
> "vivian..vivian..eat me..i love you vivian..i will make your serotonin rise..oh vivian..come to poppa.."


I hear those types of voices in my head too-you are not alone... Just learn to ignore em!


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Greek!

I hope you are feeling better 

This all sounds too familiar to me. If you want to talk feel free to PM me anytime.

Just remember you have supporters here


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi david jodie fitgirl jstar and jilly 

i havent been to the library yet, but I did find out about therapy..i can go to the graduate school psych clinic for cheap and can continue past graduation which is good

i told my mom about the trip..she was annoyed i didnt tell her b4, but im hoping my dad doesnt get really really mad when he finds out 

so far today, clean diet.. i am not going to let myself binge, but i dont want to start counting macros either
i really need to drop the extra pounds i gained b4 my trip, none of my summer clothes fit me   

oh yeah, I ate the cereal last night, but no more - today is a new day!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Do what works for you-If not couting marcos helps, dont count em! Who you going on your trip with?

 Thats righ hon, every day is a new day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

one of my best friends.... she apologized for being a meanie even tho what she says is 100% right it was just a bad time for me to hear it.. I dont want to count macros or be too strict bc like I said its stressful, but at the same time I really need to drop some fat

my summertime clothes dont fit and i am going to miami in two weeks!!!!  I dunno what to do!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

When I was in therapy-a while back. The Dr said a lot of people binge because they restrict themselves too much. Keep that in mind hon. everything is OK in moderation-you know what mean.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Greeky     I hope things are going well for you!!!  Keep your head up chica, I am sure you look hot, you also have a great fun caring personality.    You are doing great chica!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

Ill tell you what to do hun, go to Miami and HAVE FUN! dont worry with what you look like. you are a beautiful woman inside and out!  
what are you going to Miami for girlie?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

PARTAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

fun!!!   :bounce: I need to go on a trip soon too! 
Have a great time girlie! how long you going for?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

IM's greek-goddess on a party tear in Miami ... I hope you have sent an quick email to the city of Miami to let them know you're coming to _tear_ it up!  

Since my chances of ever getting to Miami are very slim, make sure you tear it up once for me as well.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 27, 2004)

well viv I suggest this,
I believe if you take care of some of the psychological aspects of things I bet the phyiscal part will fall into place alot faster.  I also recommedn getting a full bood work down Hormonesm blood counts, minerals and everything.  and when you get the results back and they say you are in the normal range. I would tell them "define normal range"  yes you may be in the normal range, but if you feel shitty and aren;t up to par oon a daily basis.  they may need to bring you to higher end of normal,  Dr. said i'm a little of range in test levels.  Well my normal are 800-900 not FUCKEN 200 range and he was only going to mask the problem rather then to treat for the cause.  Majority of doctors always treat symptoms and never causes


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Ty shorty, NT i will try my best to have fun even tho i feel very self conscious about the extra weight i am carrying around 

HAN, i got a copy of the bloodwork that was done back in december but i dont know how to read it

glucose 82 mg/DL      range = 70-104
Cholesterol 158        0-200
triglycerides 86       12-140
HDL 62                     32-96
LDL - Calc. 79           0-100
Chol/HDL Ratio 2.5

Dehydroepiandrosterone Sulfate DHEA-sulfate 213 ug/dL (range 65-380)

Testosterone Serum 50ng/dL (14-76)

17-alpha-hydroxyprogesterone 49ng/dL 
ranges: female: follicular 30-100
luteal 20-290
pregnancy 40-1540

TSH 2.098 uIU/mL     range .350-5.500
(this is good for thyroid but this was also taken in december and I dont know if things mightve gotten worse from dieting in january? also dunno how good TSH test is for diagnosing)


i dont know what any of this means!!!!!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

OMG if going to MIAMI is your biggest prob., i dont know what i'm gonna do with you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

HI Vivian!

How are you today?


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi david jodie fitgirl jstar and jilly
> 
> i told my mom about the trip..she was annoyed i didnt tell her b4, but im hoping my dad doesnt get really really mad when he finds out
> ...



*Bienvenido a Miami!*


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> PARTAY!!!!!!!!!




Annnnnnnnnnnnnd?????????

Shopping with David and letting me take you and your friend out to dinner and meeting at the dance club!  Hun, you get to show me a few dance moves that you always talk about.  Don't worry about the Boys if they get aggressive with you!  

"Momma told me to knock them out"... 4 ya!    Just kidding.  I wouldn't do that unless you asked me to!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

And David looks like a BIG mofo... Sledge hammer hand status!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Feb 27, 2004)

this should clarify things

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2707&highlight=blood+results


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> one of my best friends.... she apologized for being a meanie even tho what she says is 100% right it was just a bad time for me to hear it.. I dont want to count macros or be too strict bc like I said its stressful, but at the same time I really need to drop some fat
> 
> my summertime clothes dont fit and i am going to miami in two weeks!!!!  I dunno what to do!!!!!




_We can both do it greeky! we can both start fresh with clean diet!! post your plan _


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

Right now I dont have a plan sara..just winging it for now, sticking to clean foods and moderate portions like I am used to..basically my diet from before carb cycling but significantly higher carbs 

Guys, how do my testosterone and estrogen levels look? I think they r normal but my test is a bit high? Or is it my imagination?

Does this mean I can go ahead w/ ECA or ECY or Redline or San Tight or whatnot? Or should I still go w the kelp/tyrosine/gugguls stack I was planning??? Pretty please help me w/ this, I am going to Vitamin Shoppe tomorrow!

My parents didnt get mad about florida woohooo!!!! 

Miami here I come


----------



## sara (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey greeky, I just checked you'r profile.. I'm about 1 month older than you


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> My parents didnt get mad about florida woohooo!!!!
> 
> Miami here I come




As well as they shouldn't have!  

Told you!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Greeky,  , glad your parents are ok with the trip. I want another holiday, you lucky girl!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

Jilly, I really need this trip to help me relax

but I am totally freaking out about my extra 10lbs or so 
I dont fit into the clothes I wanted to bring down w. me!

WHAT WILL I DO???? 

I need help, what should I do? Cardio sounds like a good idea...
How much and for how many days can I lower my carbs just to help move things along a tad WITHOUT causing any metab/thyroid damage/slowing??? I may even do a couple NO carb days even tho that's scary 

SOOOO ready to go on thermo's at this point its not even funny


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Why dont you screw the old clothes, and go buy yourself a couple of new outfits for your trip??? Treat yourself. Realistically you are not gonna drop 10 pounds in a couple of weeks. Just try to eat as clean as you can till you leave.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

I dont want to buy clothes in a BIGGER size 

Besides, I am hoping a lot of it is water *keeps fingers crossed* Altho I KNOW some is fat and some is muscle


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

sweetie dont care about size! heck I have to buy clothes too big for me just to fit me in certain parts! size is nothing unless you are BARBIE, and how wants to be that?!  
Just go and enjoy yourself and dont worry about things!! itll make the trip so much more fun and stress free!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> sweetie dont care about size! heck I have to buy clothes too big for me just to fit me in certain parts! size is nothing unless you are BARBIE, and how wants to be that?!
> Just go and enjoy yourself and dont worry about things!! itll make the trip so much more fun and stress free!




I agree


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2004)

My suggestion is you can do no carbs for few days and lose few Lbs. (that's just me though)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hmmm....we need to make a trip to slap you silly???   We are always our wrost critics....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

I care about size because its the waist that wouldnt fit, not the legs or back like for you guys 

Yes come slap me silly, then we will go cheat together 

I want to be barbie


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh no!!!  No cheating.   It's bad this time.  I have to go see my trainer person every two weeks.  If I cheat, he'll know.  I can come watch you if you like.   I'll have salad.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

its ok, I LOVE salad, especially w/ balsamic and splenda...

but my parents wont let me have balsamic bc they think they know everything


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I finally had some fun last night

Lately every single time I go out, either the music sucks too much or the guys are too creepy to really enjoy myself, but last night I got to dance my ass off w/ this cutie  

I didn't drink but my friend got blasted...and she tried to kiss me in the car... I was like umm..you are drunk go inside hahahaha


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

LOL.  You know of the guys on here are gonna want to know why you did not take pics of that!  Pervs!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> LOL.  You know of the guys on here are gonna want to know why you did not take pics of that!  Pervs!!!




U GOT THAT RIGHT
 .


----------



## P-funk (Feb 29, 2004)

> I didn't drink but my friend got blasted...and she tried to kiss me in the car... I was like umm..you are drunk go inside hahahaha



 I think you are your friend need to come into the city and hang out with me.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I think you are your friend need to come into the city and hang out with me.



 

man, I really want to eat today, going back to clean eating after binging is hard for the first few days


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Today has sucked, I've been wanting to eat all day long

And eating green beans set me off for some really bad tummy cramps (insoluble fiber  ) 

Anybody know how to prevent this or what helps break down insoluble fiber?


----------



## Flex (Feb 29, 2004)

you're not eating all day????? just green beans????


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Greekie...when you don't eat all day, you starve your body.  You have to eat.  You can't live on green beans alone.


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

greeky, you know better not to starve yourself.. you slowing your metabolism..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

lol, you guys are nuts!

I've been eating, I'm just saying the green beans that I had as part of my 4th meal out of 5 made me sick

 I'm not as dumb as I look!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

Can you list you'r meals for today ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I didnt measure anything tho


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

thats ok  just give us some idea what you ate


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

3/4c oats 6 whites 1 yolk 

chicken, beef, spinach, 1 tsp oil, banana

ff carb countdown milk w/ heavy cream (made an iced coffee)

pork souvlaki, salad, green beans 

cottage cheese, peanuts


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

everything you had sounds yummy! I want to try the carb countdown milk.. I don't know If I should allow it in my diet or not..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I have been using it as a protein source since I buy the FF so I can control when I want fat or not and the carbs ARE low..
But the milk along w/ the cottage cheese have been bloating me and upsetting my tummy so I will cut them out after they run out until at least after my trip so that I dont look so bloated on the beach lol

Two ultra lactaids barely work for me (even tho w/o them its much worse)


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

how much sugar does it contain?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

http://www.hphood.com/products/products.detail.asp?id=479


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I wish it was lactose free


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

They have it in soy.. 
the sugar is less than the cottage cheese and almost same amt. protein.. should I use it sometimes instead of cottage cheese?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

I dont see why not, variety helps keep you from getting bored w. diet!

I have been enjoying my latte's and iced coffees which are all guilt free w the carb countdown milk


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

it's sweetend with splenda


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

does splenda bother u honey? I am ok w/ it i think, but i try to use stevia when I can so I dont use so much damn splenda!


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

do you use whey protein?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Right now I use a whey/casein/egg albumen blend called ProM3 by ISS but I am thinking of buying some whey isolate soon


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

I limit my protein shakes.. I don't even have whey protein powder anymore  the doctor said its better to decrease my intake


----------



## sara (Feb 29, 2004)

Good night hun


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

why did he tell you to limit your shakes? were they bothering your tummy?

I got on the scale  But at least it didn't go up...
I guess it's actually not too bad for a week of binging and 2 days of clean eating to weigh the same... hopefully more clean eating will help me bring it down soon tho!

Come ooonnnn Redline.. kick in already I need to go workout!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

I had some protein in my uraine and the doctor recommends to limit the protein powders
You will lose the weight greeky, trust me I got on the scale this morning and I lost 2 lbs.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

:yay: I hope so.. I hate being this far out of my normal range!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

well how much you weight now?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

155/156 anyway im still not feelin the redline almost an hour later so i am finally having breakfast cuz im hungry!!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

Have a yummy healty breakfast hun.. that's the best meal


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

I know OATMEAL


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> does splenda bother u honey? I am ok w/ it i think, but i try to use stevia when I can so I dont use so much damn splenda!


Actually non of the sweetners bother me.. I only know sweetners are not a good thing 

I know when I eat real sugar, my face and hands gets swallen


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

eek, thats scary!


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

ya, maybe because I was binging on sugar, and my body is not used to that excessive amt of sugar!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

yeah..well i find if i eat a dessert i hold 3-4lbs of water for a few days afterwards


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

im mad cuz the redline is not giving me any energy all i have is an irregular heartbeat and a bit of a tummyache...  

in fact i feel sleepy...


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

what is redline?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

its a non-ephredrine based thermogenic (fat burner)

www.vpxsports.com for more info


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

oh yeah and i am definately going to start taking potassium..im cramping and it sucks!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Greek!

I have to say you cheered me up today (bad day for me, too much drama!) 

Anyways I dreamt last night I was in Florida (I've never been) but I am going to drive down there this summer with my mom. Can't wait!

When are you going to Miami? The Fitness South Beach show is in March in a few weeks you should ck it out if you are going to be there at the same time.

Don't worry about your clothes size hun, just have a good time and eat as clean as you can till then. I have alot of the same binging behavior that you do, so if you need to chit chat just pm me anytime.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

first I thought it was something like redbull


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2004)

we all have our time when we binge.. I binged almost everyday last month.. actually since the new year


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

Sara, I'm going to go to therapy so they can help me w/ my negative thinking and bad eating!!! Altho I really think getting my stress levels under control will take care of the binging mostly. 

Glad I cheered you up jstar 

I'd love to go see a fitness show, but I doubt my friend will want to go  I will be there March 13th-18th

I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Lucky Girl! 

The fitness show is March 28th I think 

So you are going to be there on St. Patty's day, huh? I am sure you will have a great time!

I recently stopped going to therapy, I really only went for a few months but it definitely helped me get my head together as far as the eating issues are concerned. I still struggle though but a lot of it had to do with negative thinking and negative self-talk. Today I was VERY emotional and wanted to binge so bad but I know if I do I will feel like hell tomorrow all day at work, bloated and uncomfortable. I am not succcessful at talking myself out of it every time but at least it has cut down on the occurences 
It is a process, and won't happen overnight but you will be able to regain control over time. I'm here for you and you too Sara


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

Exactly... unfortunately the mind heals slowly


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

GBC-- the thermos dont always give you energy.  They increase body temp, so you burn fat.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm telling you girl...........a extra large coffee from D and D's. 

get's me WIRED haha


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im mad cuz the redline is not giving me any energy all i have is an irregular heartbeat and a bit of a tummyache...
> 
> in fact i feel sleepy...


Personally, I found redline worthless.  A couple of us tried it at the Olympia and most of us were sick afterwards (tummy).  I had the irregular heartbeat and my eyes were bloodshot.  I swore never to touch the stuff again.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 1, 2004)

Blood shot eyes!?!?!  Sounds scary!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey GBC!!!

How the heck are you???  How is your diet/WO going???  I found a great weight loss technique, drink rum all day long!      

Missed you!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I found a great weight loss technique, drink rum all day long!



  I believe I could handle that!!  

Hope your having a good day Greeky!! Not too much longer till you head to Miami.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Awww I love you guys, all of you, seeing all these new posts when I come home from school makes me  Hi Flex Premi Don Jodi Jodie Sapphy Ncgirl  kisses to all of you! 

Jodi, how do you react to ephedrine? The same? If not, any idea which ingredient(s) might be causing the adverse reaction? 

Last night I could not sleep, and today I took redline again and got all hyper, yet I was still tired from not sleeping well, so it was weird..my body aches all over but again, that comes w/ not sleeping well for me, and my carpal tunnel seems to be getting really bad.. and I also have this weird feeling of being pricked by needles all over my body especially arms, shoulders, even back
Yesterday at the gym I sat on the exercise ball to get ready to do some crunches and my hip/ass cramped up so bad...and today I was laughing at somebody's joke and my obliques (i guess) cramped up..it was so odd because it's not like I was laughing that hard or long.. I will be picking up potassium pills SOON.

I don't know if I should keep taking Redline, switch to ECA, or what. Also, should I take aspirin for my aches and pains or is tylenol ok? I'll have to go out and buy aspirin I guess, I am not sure if there would be a bad reaction w/ tylenol or not..maybe I am just worrying too much..

Sapphy welcome back I missed you! 

Ncgirl, I cant wait I am sooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Funk Flex I am such a dork that I got a large iced french vanilla coffee (black) from D'n'D and came home and put carb countdown milk and stevia in it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Got my digital camera today GBC.  Soon I wil have picts for you to poke fun at


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Oooh Premi  

 I want a digicam!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's reg. film P not digital.  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I would much rather take my before pics on a digicam and upload them instead of a film camera and have to get them developed...but no digicam!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

JLB-- Im positive now!  It has a meory card and all!  No place for film


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL, Premi... a meory card


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Greeky, Im quite enjoying the ephedra and caffeine. Just waiting to see if i get my yoho!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Any negative side effects? how does it make you feel?

^^ see above for how ive been feeling, altho i dont know how much of it i can attribute to the redline and how much to generally feeling crappy anyway


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

It makes me feel hi  jk. It basically jut gives me a boost. Ive only been taking it pre-workout. I dont think / know if Ill take it at other times of the day.

I did not like redline-I felt jittery and shakey. Even pukey. It also tasted like shit.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I dunno if I should switch...

Damn pricklies..I wonder if this is what accupuncture feels like


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

I feel like shit, I haven't gone to the gym, and I want chocolate. 

I hope I'll be able to sleep tonight


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that greeky  go have a cup of hot tea, that will make you feel better


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Got my digital camera today GBC.  Soon I wil have picts for you to poke fun at




I wanna see this.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

WHats wrong girl?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

what's not


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Tell me a story pleeeeze.


----------



## sara (Mar 2, 2004)

I know how you feel hun.. just look at the positive things


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

awww Viv, cheer up!  Hope things get better girlie, we're all here for you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Ok Jilly

Once upon a time, there was a girl named Vivian. Vivian used to be a very happy and hyper girl but is now tired and sad.  She constantly worries because she has a wide variety of symptoms and no real answers.  She has gotten over bulimia in the past, and she hopes she can get over this too, but it has her so worried that she is crying.  She can't seem to fall asleep at night and so she can't get the rest she needs.  Sometimes she wishes she was dead, but most of the time she just wishes she was normal.  She will be going on a trip to Florida soon and hopes very much that it raises her spirits and also helps her relax.  
                                ~The End~


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 2, 2004)

Greek, you're a soap star.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

All my luv to ya darlin!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

iMan.... is that an insult?

TY Jillian.. I really want chocolate.. I am going to the gym instead..


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jedus...so serious  


less moaning, more pumping!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

iMan-- is that the "Rain Man" in your avi?


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 2, 2004)

Premier....Slingblade!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jodi, how do you react to ephedrine? The same? If not, any idea which ingredient(s) might be causing the adverse reaction?
> 
> *I am fine with ephendrine.  I don't get the shakes or feel like shit with ECY at all.  *
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Ty Jodi

I am going to stop taking the redline for now, my body doesnt need any additional weird things happening to it right now. 

I am going to get calcium, magnesium, and potassium, I dunno if they come in one, would be nice.  

Once my body feels "normal" again, I will probably see how I feel on an ECA or ECY stack..out of curiosity, what does the Yohimbe do?

I managed 30mins of cardio..better than nothing  That is just about the only way for me to blow off some stress..and it too can be stressful..stupid nausea!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

You can get cal/mag/zinc in one pill.  

Look for a multi-mineral with Iron as well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Iron makes it hard for me to  

Is zinc necessary or helpful?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

No necessary, but helpful.

I get the minerals without iron but I also don't get my periods so there is no need for the iron.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh..well my doctor specifically recommended I get vitamins w/o iron bc my body can't seem to handle it 

Yay, old people vitamins for me


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad you went to the gym hon-It always make ya feel better than sugar-well most of the time!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.planetherbs.com/Articles/triphala.html

I think this will help you dear !!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

greek...go to GNC and get the women's ultra mega w/o iron...its like 16 bucks for the small bottle.

iMan..."mustard and biscuits!"...and the next time someone lays their problems out to maybe get a litle support or a kind word ....and you make fun of them...i'm gonna come use a slingblade on your ass beeeeatch!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

DrChiro, is there enough calcium and magnesium in them?
Should I still get potassium?
I am currently taking OneSource multivitamin (for adults 50 plus)  from walmart

Thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Greekie...he went to class.  He'll back later.  K?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats fine hon I wasnt expecting an immediate response


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 3, 2004)

GNC sucks they are enteric coating and just sit in your stomach and only about 20-30% ever get absorbed.  Time released my ass.  Do your self a favor stick their pill in vinegar and goto bed and wake up and see what that is doing in youir stomach !!  better off with capsules a few times through out the day !!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

My multis are 'capsules' too. They are like $50 a bottle, and I take 2, 3X a day. Ive heard that tablets/caplets in multis are no good too.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 3, 2004)

jill you are correct.  Depends on brands (twin labs, solgar vm-75 are only ones that i would trust


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

I get mine from the health food store, im not sure the brand. All I know is that Steves dad, is the biggest health freak ever. He knows everything about everything. He recommended them to me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I dunno......


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Greeky!!  

Are you searching for a multi?  I would choose just like HANS mentioned... Solgar.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

I do prefer capsules in most things to ensure absorption.

hardasnails...is not correct is saying GNC sucks...actually their products are tested for bioavailability by an independant lab and in most cases are held to a higher standard than many medications....the vinegar test is wothless....first of all the HCl in the stomach is much stronger than vinegar and the fact that the stomach has muscles that constantly churn and pressurize its contents make it much more powerful than a glass of vinegar.

cheaper multis, like centrum and walmart brand are not tested like this and most do not get absorbed.....we actually can still see the pills in the intestines when we take x-rays of some patients here.

the women's ultra mega has 500mg calcium and an 80mg B-complex....i would still take a calcium supplement (citrate malate form)....magnesium...extra E (d-alpha form) and C...i would also like to see your blood work b/c it sounds like you may be low in iron and you may have to figure out a way to take some and still keep "regular"


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> glucose 82 mg/DL      range = 70-104
> Cholesterol 158        0-200
> triglycerides 86       12-140
> ...



DrChiro here's my most recent bloodwork (December 10th)
What does Vit. E do? Also what about potassium? Zinc?
I am thinking maybe w/ the magnesium supplementation, iron wont bind me up, but I dont know if theres a way for me to test this w/o buyin a bottle of vitamins w/ iron and being stuck with them if the same thing happens. 

I got decent sleep last night and no pricklies today, my body aches arent as bad either. Oh yeah the sun made me happy! 

But I am craving chocolate like crazy and I'm not pmsing and I'm eating plenty!!!! EEK!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

I had a few mini bites of chocolate today. Thats why Im going to do cardio and abbies instead of keeping today as my rest day!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

interestingly enough....magnesium deficiency can lead to chocolate cravings (no joke)...maybe your body is just telling you to go buy magnesium...so do it.

the GNC vitamins can be returned if you get the ones with iron and they mess you up....just keep the reciept...and if they give you shit tell them to call me!

more often than not magnesium ior calcium is responsible for muscle cramps and spasms, not potassium like most people think...but one or two 99mg potassiums a day wouldnt hurt if you want to play it safe...just dont overdo the potassium.

vitamin E is just an important antioxidant....working out produces alot of free radicals and antioxidants keep them from doing damage in the body. (by the way, IMO most heart disease is the result of free radical damage and not enough EFA's, NOT high cholesterol...but that is anotehr story)

your limited blood work loks good...this is a lipid and hormone pannel mostly...what was the rest of it (RBC, platelet, WBC, liver enzymes, etc?)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I currently take ALA most days w/ carb meals, should I get Vit E anyway? Should I get fish oil caps? 

That's all the bloodwork they did on me


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

well, more blood work is probably a good idea....worried about you possibly being anemic.

ALA is a great antioxidant as well, but i would take some E also.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

My doc will probably refuse to take any more tests and continue to push me to take Lexapro for my anxiety


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

anxiety issues can be very far reaching and have all kinds of wierd symptoms....i know from experience with my mom!

i dont know your anxiety situation but i am sure it is a contributing factor, just not the main issue...MD's are great at covering up symptoms with meds....we need to find out what is the ROOT of the problem and work on that as well...so we can take care of things for good!

your Dr works for YOU....if you want blood work....tell him to do it...you are paying for it! ( i am just suprised they didnt do a whole work-up when they did the hormone pannel...maybe he has it on record)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

It's a school doctor.. I dont have insurance..


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

ahhh i see...that sucks...neither do i at the moment (scary)
check out some health clinic prices...i know they are always busy as hell but it may be worth it since they are cheap...two of my cousins are MD's in Jersey...what part of Jersey are you in?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hope this helps somehow about the Multi Vitamins and coating.

This is from www.ast-ss.com

Capsules are great. I like capsules. I like capsules better than tablets. But, for a multi-vitamin/multi-mineral supplement to be optimally effective it needs to be in a tablet form. 

I'll explain. When you swallow a capsule it is dissolved in the stomach and the contents are released. The contents then travel to the small intestine and are absorbed. This is usually not a problem. A multi-vitamin however, contains many delicate compounds that are can be easily destroyed by the stomach acids. If a multi-vitamin is in a capsule form, many of the nutrients will never make it to the small intestine for absorption and utilization. 

By constructing Multi-Pro 32X with this important design criteria in mind and incorporating a specialized coating so it will pass through the stomach and be released in the small intestine unharmed, we are able to formulate a fully functional and fully absorbable multi-vitamin/multi-mineral that is far superior to capsule formulas.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

I live in Old Bridge which is in Middlesex County

BTW sorry, deleted some pm's


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 3, 2004)

lol...thats cool

i'll have to see where their offices are...i cant remember what part of jersey.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

I think you should also look into a multi-mineral w/o iron.  JMO!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Decisions decisions...

I'm also looking for a good sunless tanner..I decided its cheaper and I can do it a couple days after I wax and test it out and then reapply as opposed to getting Mystic Tan once the day before I leave and taking a risk.. any suggestions? Reviews seem to say Bain De Soleil Streakguard is good.. I use the Neutrogena spray once and it sucked


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

Greeky...the best sunless tanner I've used was Clinique...lots of people say Clarins is good too but I have never used it myself.

You mentioned your doc wanted you to take Lexapro for anxiety? That is interesting because I was prescribed Lexapro for depression (it didn't work for me I passed out from it). Everyone is different though and you should use drugs only as a last resort....lots of times dietary defiencies contribute to depression so try to sniff those out first


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

I got say Dr. Chiro you are a great addition to the IM moderator team.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Jstar, thats what I am trying to do..figure out what my body is lacking...have you tried the bain de soleil one?

I agree don, very knowledgeable


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Today I binged on nuts and dried fruit. A little chocolate too.

Something's got to give..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi sweetheart, gimme big hug I am sad


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Dont be sad *((((HUGS))))*  Is that big enough


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

thats wonderful thank you


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

I cant tell if your being sarcastic or not


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

no i meant it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

You crack me up so hard sometimes, that I cant tell.  Damn writing...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Good thing your name isnt humpty dumpty


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

That was funny too, but a bit too much cheese!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi jillian


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

Cheer up Greeky!! Spring break is coming!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Greeky, I just ate pb eggies, and I am still hungry. I saw microwave popcorn in the pantry, its calling my name. Today is no carb and Im about to say fuck it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

dont do that jilly then u will be upset like me and its not worth it, go to bed early


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Did you binge on a lot today greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah jilly..too much 

i just wish i could get rid of this stress, like wipe it off w a paper towel like a dry erase board. but instead its like trying to write on a dry erase board w permanent marker and u cant erase it!!!

i need a clean slate..


----------



## sara (Mar 3, 2004)

we all need to meet up one day and help eachother with our problems


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Hang in there girl!!!  

Go with Clinique Sunless tanner.  I didn't use it on my face though, so just buy some darker base.  Take it easy around your knees and elbows too!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi GBC!!!

I say go with the Bobbi Brown self tanner!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

HI everyone! Going to the gym in a few..eating pretty well today which is good.. Stopped by the tanning salon, they said have to wait at least two days after waxing...

STILL cant decide whether to do bottle tan, mystic tan, or fake n bake or a combination.. I want color, and fake n baking a little bit would help keep me from burning too much when i am down there.. but the girl said that swimming in a pool DOES make mystic tan fade much quicker..this sucks.. ughh!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

:\
just dropped in to say
hang in there


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi jodie  I am sitting here waiting for my tummyache to pass so i can go work out, how are you?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

^lol..fine then ignore me
i wasnt gonna whore in your thread...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

mycatpowerlifts 

men..sheeesh


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

I was just playing, its ur thread talk to who you want 
I hope your tummy gets to feeling better


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

lol, are you licking it? then it might feel better


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL 
Oh sorry, i thought you saw the whip cream on your belly...i was just getting it off for you


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm good just bored.  Not working out til tomorrow.


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Girlie!
Sorry I missed ya tonight!  I was on the treadmill and evidently didn't see my phone ringing (blinks)


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

yumm whipped cream  too bad i cant lick my own belly  

why not today jodie buns, rest day?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

hi sweetie, u have to tell me more im so curious 
and so excited about my trip!

btw, will i stick out like a sore thumb w/o a tan lol
oh and are all the girls in miami in good shape


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

^dont worry about that girl, you'll show them up!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAH RIGHT!

I hear the chicks down in florida are hooottttt, esp south beach... 
I am worried..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

pffft
Its that low self-esteem again 
I believe in ya hottie 

you'll have a great time!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

I made up a little ditty for y'all...

Today I overtrained and underate..
It may not be healthy,
But damn I feel great!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Silly GBC...  Glad to see that you are happy


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Your too funny Greekie.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

phew

you can say that again Premier

Now GBC is a rapster


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL, u didnt know?

*pulls out the ghetto jacket and starts rhyming*

BTW I'm whiter than white and that is clear as day when I "rap"


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> YEAH RIGHT!
> 
> I hear the chicks down in florida are hooottttt, esp south beach...
> I am worried..



I'll tell you from personal experience, you have nothing to worry about?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> LOL, u didnt know?
> 
> *pulls out the ghetto jacket and starts rhyming*
> ...



lol

what up in da cribby foo?


----------



## sara (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey greeky! How you doing today?


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hi sweetie, u have to tell me more im so curious
> and so excited about my trip!
> 
> ...




No problem, sweetie!  Ya better be excited bc/ I accidentally ran into a club in Beach side, FT. Laud and you wouldn't BELIEVE the things I saw people do!  Even I was SHOCKED!    But I did enjoy it!  


As for the gals in SFLA being all in shape!  I don't think SO!!!  Out of shape women seemed to show more flesh and it's funny.  
But, regardless of where you go or what club you go to worldwide, it's all the same hun.  You need not to worry.  You'll be fine!  Just get on the dance floor and get your groove on!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> YEAH RIGHT!
> 
> I hear the chicks down in florida are hooottttt, esp south beach...
> I am worried..




As spitfire  said, you need NOT to worry sweetie!  Also, it depends on where you go!  For example Nikki Beach Club is a  club and I will be there for a meeting.  So much for fun!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I made up a little ditty for y'all...
> 
> Today I overtrained and underate..
> ...



Based on some of your past eating habits I've read, if the caloric intake reduction consisted of the lack of unneccessary carbs and sugars, then, this could be a GOOD thing!  Especially the carbs taken at the wrong times!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey GBC!!!  Stop worrying!   YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!!  Just go and have FUN!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks guys! I am feeling great today!
I set two records today: I got in the gym before 6am (never this early before  in my life - earliest was prob 8:00) and I jogged at 5.8 (usually around 5.1-5.4) It felt really good!!!! 

The only problem is, I hadn't intended to wake up til 7 
It's weird, I went from extremely cold..to waking up drenched in sweat.. I've been having trouble sleeping... This sucks!
I thought it was my pj's, but I've switched to light flannels, and still waking up very sweaty.  I hope this is a good sign, but I definately need more than 4hrs of sleep!!!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah you do Greek, dont make us limit your time on IM 

Hope all is going well and you have a great time over Spring break!  Now... when that time comes, less worrying and more partying


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

LoL eggs, I went to bed at 12:30am and I woke up at 4:30am!!


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

greeky, you go to school?


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Thanks guys! I am feeling great today!
> I set two records today: I got in the gym before 6am (never this early before  in my life - earliest was prob 8:00) and I jogged at 5.8 (usually around 5.1-5.4) It felt really good!!!!
> 
> ...



*You're off the REDLINE, correct?? *

BTW,


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes I go to school, I'm in my last semester of college

And yes I am off the redline


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Im glad you've came to play greeky! I work till 9, it is soooooooooo dead and boring!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Hiyas GBC


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Viv!  


The guy I'm selling the phone to just delayed me an hour and half  !!  So I am here for a whopping 10 minutes!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

Correction.  My first drop that is!!!  Last drop is going to be around 2 am!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

LoL david, I was about to call u a liar til u explained why ur on..

Hi Premi! Hi Jillian!!! I read in the girls thread, no carb days were really hard on me mentally as well.. like I had said when I decided to stop cc, I was miserable on no carb days and high carb days but I felt fine on low carb days.. Or you could do a modified carb cycling where you have some carbs everyday something like 50, 100, 150, or split up however u like


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

I know.  I just called the "Clown" and I'm leaving right after this post!

I'm tired and exhausted.  Now, I'm looking for a thrill-fill!  (Speed Stack)


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Yes I go to school, I'm in my last semester of college
> 
> And yes I am off the redline



What you studying?


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im glad you've came to play greeky! I work till 9, it is soooooooooo dead and boring!



And where you work ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

I am a Communication major. I don't know where Jilly works tho


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Jilly works for Telus.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

internet provider?


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

Home phone/cellular/internet


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

cool!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

chocolate cravings thru the roof these past few days and im not pmsing  i had some choc chips..ok a lot.. 

does it matter what type of magnesium i get? han had a link to an article which strongly recommended magnesium taurate..and said to stay away from mag aspartate and mag glutamate..
still not sure if im getting mag, cal, and potassium separate or a multimineral (havent seen these anywhere yet) or  cal/mag/zinc..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

oh and is calcium citrate malate the same as calcium citrate?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Craig says no...the Malate is better he said.


----------



## sara (Mar 5, 2004)

HI GIRLS!


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey greekblondechick  I take Magnesium so maybe I can suggest something.  Is there a specific reason you want to start taking it?
I get chocolate cravings all the time too.. chocolate protein shake is always helpful.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

well i guess im lucky that i hate the taste of chocolate :


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Katia.. I think I'm deficient in it 

mycat how can u hate chocolate??????

hi sara 

ugh I wish my gym was open right now!!!!!!!

my friend asked me to go to Atlantic City, but I wouldnt be getting home til 6am and I dont wanna risk my parents finding out and getting pissed off.. In a week I'll be in MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!
Bought some cheap sunglasses and flip flops for the beach today 

Ate some chocolate yesterday and looked thinner today LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi Katia.. I think I'm deficient in it
> 
> mycat how can u hate chocolate??????
> ...



I hate the taste, always have

and its one of the worst things for your body

so its a good thing


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

I  bought some soy protein bars with only 2 grams of carbs and 4.5 grams of fat...by genisoy.. you should try them greeky when you have cravings 
I bought them for the use of lent


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

It's good for your brain


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

Whatever.. we all know the rumors on soy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

well its ok for girls
but never for me


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> my friend asked me to go to Atlantic City, but I wouldnt be getting home til 6am and I dont wanna risk my parents finding out and getting pissed off..




Why don't you move out?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

Because I don't want to sever the relationship with my family.. 
Sure I can't do everything I want, but hey I came out alright


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

I guess so.  What do you plan on doing after school?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

So far, find a job, then possibly go back to grad school in a year or two..


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan, Vivian!

BTW, hello dearie!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Where you been all day greeky? Are you partying it up at the club tonight???

Im going to bed early-gotta be up at 6am to go workout, im silly but I have to work all day tomorrow!

Talk to ya soon sweets!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish i was at a club, i went out for coffee and now im home being silly on cam..will post pic in gallery..my shirt has TURTLES on it and they r so adorable lol


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Viv,

Are you still out there?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

YEP


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

whatcha' doin honey?  You wanna sign on to yahoo or are you going to bed?


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Guess she went to bed David!

 Hi Greek! I might be going to Miami for a contest in June. I wish I was going sooner though!!! How are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey, haha no jstar, david caught on on yahoo last night 

IM GOING TO MIAMI THIS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!

I'm great, just got home from the gym


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Did you and David know each other before IM?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Nope! BTW Hi Jillian  how are u today sweetie?


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Im feeling great today, you?

You must be sooooooooo excited for you vac!!! 1 week right?? What is the weather like in NJ (new jersey right?) right now? Do you get snow there? I know that may sound dumb but I have no idea what your climate is like!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

LoL, we get snow sometimes, right now its about 50 deg F (hmm felt warmer when I left the gym..) Sometimes its hot sometimes its cold, I HATE cold! btw go check out my new pic of my cute shirt lol

I feel so great after a good cardio workout!!!!
I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am already wanting to go back to the gym for more lol im sick!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

What time is it there greeky?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Greeky....how's your weekend!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

hey fit! weekend is Boring!!!! my friends were goin to atlantic city but i didnt wanna come home at 6am and risk my parents waking up and gettin pissed b4 i leave for my trip, so all i did was go out for coffee!!

it's 1:27 pm here.. 
I feel like hugh heffner, im wearing a robe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL.....hugh !!!   You craaazy!!!

It's 12:30 here, I'm about to take a shower and then lay down for a nap....gotta rest b4 tomorrow


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Have a nice shower and nap


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

its 2:36 here. 

more cardio?!?!  you wacko! 
Im so glad to see that your feeling better! 
I looked at your new pic, your are soooooooo pretty Viv!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

hahaha, I was thinking..you all can be "Greeky's Playmates" lol

Now, who wants to be in the calendar??
Oh yeah and who wants to be my girlfriend, I need at least 10


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

TY Jen..u r a very pretty girl too! I wanna see the haircut!!

I wanna get mine cut cuz I have icky split ends, but I also want to grow it out long.. I can't decide.. maybe just a trim...

Hoping to go tanning tomorrow


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

ok now you need 9!  

aww thanks girlie! Im gonna try and get my mom to take some pics this weekend, familys coming to visit.  oh joy. 
I like your hair now Viv! maybe just go with a trimmin'! 

Im going tanning tomarrow too! I went on friday to this new place. wish they were open today! your going to get an awesome tan in Miami too!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

AJ, did your Dad come to visit this weekend? Its 11:50 here-you girls are all ahead of me!
Ill be in the calender-as long as I dont have to wear a bathing suit-ill wear a snowsuit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I just hope I dont burn!!!!

Tanning is expensive  
Yes my shirt has turtles hehehe

So.. I never had a girlfriend before, do I have to take you out to dinner and stuff


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL Jillian..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

I wanna be Ms. September!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha, I was thinking..you all can be "Greeky's Playmates" lol
> 
> Now, who wants to be in the calendar??
> Oh yeah and who wants to be my girlfriend, I need at least 10



where can i sign up?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

You know what.....we should really do it, those things are easy to create!

You think Prince would mind???

"The girls of IM"


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

mycat, somehow I dont think u'd look very good in a bikini...

Sorry, I'm not an equal opportunity pimp


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

lol, I dont think Prince would mind


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> mycat, somehow I dont think u'd look very good in a bikini...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not an equal opportunity pimp



hmmm
your right

dont ask me how i know...lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay.....I'll create, in addition to my shirts,,,,,,,

everyone send me pics!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

LoL, hopefully I'll get some good ones in miami
but i wouldnt really want anybody to see me in a bathing suit til i slim down! ugh!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

Ill wear a snow suit too JIllybean!!! damn its cold and windy here today!  
daddy is coming this weekend. with mommy and my lil bro  damn it weird. my parents were seperated for near 2 years. now my mom sold her house and is moving into my dads.  wacko family I swear! at least they're going to my daddys place. it rocks! he built it himself(he used to have his own company that built and designed homes). that was before he got old a year or so ago!  
gosh Im rambling today!!!  

I knew your shirt had turtles or something Viv! Cute!  
are u gonna take me out for dinner? I want all you can eat buffet! and Im not paying!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

you're an expensive date..at least you didnt ask for lobster tho


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

I DO want the lobster.....crab legs too........let's just all hook up and pig out at Red Lobster


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

well now that you mention it!!!!!!!!!!!  Id be on heaven! then we'd have to get married!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Bush better hurry up and ban gay marriages.. I cant afford you ladies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL.......hey, noone said we have to get married.   I'm cool with the shack up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Anyone wanna be jealous?   Go see my Meal 2 for today


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

*Hello! *


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

lol fit your meal 2 sounds sickening

hi jillybaby!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Did you have any choc today? Not me, I wish though. I love gummie candies too-blue whales and the easter rabbits.

Steve wants me to go get him Mcd's for din din-I'm like, NO WAY! I m having a p pancake or oaties and an apple!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I had a whole bunch of chocolate chips.. 
I'm having crazyass cravings and i absolutely hate it


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

What else are you craving?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

choc, nuts, and dried fruit, and ice cream..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> choc, nuts, and dried fruit, and ice cream..




Holy shit, I love dried fruit!!  Especially pinapple and papaya!  When I deit I crave them so badly.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah too bad its so high in sugar


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

Refeed!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

just resist the chocolate!
I used to be attached to drinking soda
as much as it sound like you like chocolates...
But now i only have soda about once a week or less


----------



## JustinCredible (Mar 7, 2004)

i dont post much here but greekblondechic i looked at ya pics in ur gallery and u DONT need to loose weight, ur lookin hot


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks! but u cant really see my body from those pics


----------



## JustinCredible (Mar 7, 2004)

^^^well as much body as i can see, ur lookin good


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

^hes right GBC


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> lol fit your meal 2 sounds sickening




huh???  sickening??  It was really, really good!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

I tried cinnamon eggies-not as good as the choc ones. What I did was sprinkle a tiny bit of sf ff puddding powder on top (after cooked), as if it was salt or something. Not bad!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

I used to have a big sf ff pudding problem, like a box a night lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

I have soooo much work to do and all I can think about is my trip in less than a week! UGH!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2004)

Just don't do the work!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

I HAVE to..its all due tomorrow too..major parts of my grades..I'd like to graduate on time I cant suffer thru an extra semester!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

yikes!! you better get your butt in gear and get some work done missy!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

^yea

I always put off work too

you better get it done b4 anything else vivian
youll be so sorry in a couple of days 
because you ju;st didnt do it

stay up all night if you have too...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

I ALWAYS stay up all night..thats the problem! I shouldve done this shit over the weekend!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I ALWAYS stay up all night..thats the problem! I shouldve done this shit over the weekend!!!!



 poor greeky

You think staying up all the time could be one of the depression problems/causes? 
 
well good luck


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Sounds like me "Procrastinator Extrordinaire"


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

i already ate bad today and i wanna go on a simple carb binge to help me stay up all night writing both of my papers...

but i dont wanna look fat in florida this sucks!!!!!!
my face finally startin to look normal too dont wanna make it look pudgy again! i should just drink my sf yj stinger now that i finished my large iced coffee and then if thats not enough ill drink another diet soda  college sucks!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Sf jello of choc eggies. 1/4 cup of oats and some pp. COFFEE, yum! Or some tea.

Nighty night hon. Try to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

its not that im hungry, i just want energy/brain food


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

RedBull


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

had an iced coffee and a yj stinger..now my lips teeth and tongue r blue, but im still kinda sleepy..


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)

Why would you take an energy drink before bed?    OR am I mistaken about yJstinger's??


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

I have to write two papers!

But all I feel is antsy, but not even alert..still mentally sleepy..UGH!


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)

I hear ya on that one!

Well dearie, I'm off to la-la land tonight.  I spoke to Debi tonight and tomorrow I train with her!  Guess whose going to be the topic of our discussion!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## david (Mar 8, 2004)

You're so cute!  

Good night, girlie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

good night dearie!!!!! ohh so excited!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

i ate cereal cuz i needed sugar to wake me up


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i ate cereal cuz i needed sugar to wake me up



Was there no caffeine/coffee in your house?


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey hun hope you got your papers written.    What type of diet are you doing????  You need to find something where you feel stable, you don't crave constantly, and gives you plenty of energy.  Hope things are going well babe    Am thinking about you...............


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 9, 2004)

David, the caffiene was not working, unfortunately the sugar did. 

I got my papers done, sorta half-assed, didn't do so well on my test today either. Feel like shit, I keep binging on crap..tell my mom I have a problem and not to buy it and she doesnt really care.. how do u explain to someone you have an eating disorder except instead of throwing up anymore u now work out like mad and diet....in not so many words
i am afraid to tell her too much cuz my parents get on my back enough when i try to diet in a healthy way (they dont know about past throwing up)
ive been letting myself eat pretty much whatever i want and its not working lol, damnit jill we r like TWINS i need to set myself some guidelines ughhhh i am so frustrated

nauseous from my binge but sucked it up and did my cardio thats the only thing that saves me is the gym otherwise id be a 300lb manic depressive in the looney bin 

i cant believe im eating like a fucking pig when i am leaving for miami in only a few days  i hate me 

sorry for the rant, but i think u guys understand me better than anybody else 

shortstuff u r soooooo right, i need a diet that makes me feel normal and not like im dieting lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, relax!!

You need to sit down with your parents and explain everything to them....everytning!  This is the ony way that thes are going to understand and hoepfully help you out.

I know a lot of girls like you (getting worried and doing crazy amounts of cardio).  You need to realy get control of your diet, I know easier said than done, and try and relax and live as healthy as possible before you even worry about doing a "diet".


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 9, 2004)

i keep wondering if the sf treats are actually a problem (when you're sticking to the diet) in that they cause you to crave the real deal bad sugar/simple carbs?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i keep wondering if the sf treats are actually a problem (when you're sticking to the diet) in that they cause you to crave the real deal bad sugar/simple carbs?


I completely agree NG


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 9, 2004)

i dont really depend on sf treats anymore? 

anyway my sis gave me a very nice compliment, and then an insult..

a jessica simpson song came on and she said hey its that girl that looks like you  yeah right i wish lol

and then, as i was trying on a halter top that i forgot i owned she said..
that makes your boobs look really small


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Dont be so hard on yourself hon. I have found that instead of completely restrciting myself, and knowing that I am ALLOWED to have forbidden foods, makes me crave them less. If I decide to give into the cravings, a smaller amount is now satisfying. 

Please check the web / library. There is tonnes of info on binge eating disorders. I read a book a few years ago (cant remember the name) and it was really helpful. I actually have some stuff on hold ot the pub lib, just havent had a chance to pick it up.

Try limiting some of the art sweetners, Jodi and Ng are deff right.

Pm if you wanna talk. Cheer up cause you'll be in Miami real soon lucky lady! Take things 1 day at a time-seriously. I know each day is a struggle-If you screw up there is always tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks sweetie  ty also to jodi and nikegurl and pfunk


----------



## sara (Mar 9, 2004)

greeky, I gree with the girls! avoid sweetners.. I was at super-market today, and I was about to buy some sugar-free candy, I looked and said NO WAY!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

I am trying to stick mainly w/ stevia..soon I will try to cut the others out and see how that goes..

Only did 20min cardio + abs this mornin...I didnt feel like doin more..but I guess its better than nothing.. I am tryin to get as much cardio in b4 my trip, but I also dont wanna feel burnt out..

Damn this bloating..  

I know dairy causes bloating and water retention, but why? Is it the lactose? Does that mean that heavy cream is safe? I am wondering about this cuz I really love my iced coffees....


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

I eat dairy all the time-mainly cottage cheese. I dont really care too much about the bloating, I luv cc!

hey-instead of adding pb to choc eggs try adding a spoon of sf jam after cooking. I found a af jam thats 10cals, and like 2.5 carbs per tbs. I call it black forest eggies!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I call it black forest eggies!



 girl you crack me up...

who know what you will come up with next!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2004)

i ditched the sf jam this week.  you may be different but i'm convinced that i get the best results AND the fewest cravings when i'm eating truly "clean". (which is different than eating "not bad for you" foods)

now i'm not perfect...i refuse to let go of my one diet soda at this point  but the sf jam, jello and sweeteners etc. are out.  the taste alone messes me up.  it takes a bit of getting used to but i like it.  when i'm eating well i can never get over how crazy sweet a yam tastes and those become real treats.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, I avoid sf jam because when I open a jar, I tend to eat the whole thing in one sitting


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

UGH!!! I didnt wanna tell my mom but I finally told her
All I ask is she not buy a few things which trigger me for binges, is that so much to ask for??????? Im like mom I have a problem, I need you to help me, and shes like blahdiblah u have to control yourself..finally i was like argh I used to binge and throw up and now I just binge and I need u to help me but ur so wrapped up in urself u dont even know whats going on with your daughter!!!
and i slammed the door on my way out..now we giving each other the silent treatment and shes cryin or something in the kitchen..WTF MOM, u dont take my pleas for help seriously then u get upset!?!?! kiss my ass...UGH i feel like a little 13 yr old "my parents dont understand me" man..this is ridiculous


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Maybe go explain that you love her but need her help in getting control of this problem.  Maybe tell her you know you have to take control of it, but need her help in the beginning.  Try not to point fingers or place blame, it only makes things more difficult.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 10, 2004)

sometimes it's all in the approach..if you have been trying to talk to her the same way each time, change it up and see what happens...keep trying till you get some results out of her!

even dr. phil says you have to make your home environment temptation free...tell her while you understand that temptation is all around and you have to learn to have self control, you want to feel like home is not one of those places you have to worry about it...home is supposed to be the "safe place"......and that you NEED her to be there for you in the beginning so you can get on the right track and once you have some momentum behind you you will be able to do it on your own!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks jodie and craig..

the thing that happens is every time i try to tell her something, she just tries to minimize it or somehow make it seem very trivial.. its very aggravating.. I will try explaining it to her the way you just told me too, maybe itll finally make sense to her
its not like im even looking for a pity party or anything just a tiny bit of help by her not buying certain things..
UGG..just tried telling her my doc wants me to get tested for celiac disease..and shes like all sarcastic like what r u tellin me for u said i dont care... UGG! whatever, she is so ridiculous, she is always interested in defending her ego..if u try to tell her something she gets defensive like oh i do so many things for u blah blah blah.. hello, theres more to being a mom than cooking dinner! sheesh..im just ranting i prob sound like an idiot...

oh my doc gave me vioxx samples to take for when i really need to write a paper or something but my wrists/forearms hurt too bad... surprisingly she isnt pushing antidepressants too much now, since i was starting to feel better, she thinks i will be a good candidate for therapy and it will help me, but at the same time she thinks my physical symptoms are due to a neurotransmitter imbalance.. Huh? lol so she is like, see me after 4 session of therapy and we'll see.. she agreed exercise is GREAT for stress relief.. but when i tried to ask her about taking any supps (man i am talkin magnesium iron etc) she went off on her "well that stuff isnt regulated u dont really know whats in it" thing.. so annoying! women! ugh! LOL

was supposed to pack today..never got around to it.. starting to get a little color from tanning tho, yay

oh and one last note..my friend george is like, women should not have cuts, women should not have visible triceps.. and im like hey, i have visible triceps..and he goes, bad bad bad, its androgenous    

**EDITED out**  no i didnt actually say that to him, but whatever..
(somebody found the site during a google search   )

and i LIKE the cuts in my upper back..they are cool..I promise ill take before pics for u guys when I come back from my trip and start some kind of actual diet program.. dont expect them to be pretty


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Greeky, I totally agree with Craig and Jodie.

As for  the "no fail" environment, it totally helps. I dont buy the crap, then I dont have anything to binge on. I just bought a jar of sf jam last night-not a good idea, now I know why I havent bought a jar in a few months. 

Just have a heart to heart with your mamma. SHe might just not wanna face the facts, some parents try to avoid any probs. When I lived at home and b and p, my parents had to have known-maybe they didnt. I really never asked them for help, but when I did mention little things about like hiding crackers and chips, they would. Just talk to her on a VERY serious note. You need the support, she should give you it.

 Take care hon. DId you check out what I pm'ed you?


----------



## david (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Vivian!

The clock is tickin' ain't it?  You'll be in the land of fun-shine soon!  I got your message today and I don't think it's going to be a continuous rainfall so the sun WILL shine for you, babe!

After you check your PM's... check your VM!     (if you already haven't done so. )


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes I checked both PM's and VM's 

I couldnt really understand all of it tho david..lot of background noise and/or static.. wanna PM me your VM 

Jillian, Im scared to look lol


----------



## heeholler (Mar 10, 2004)

What's a VM??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Voice Mail.  On the tele.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

hehe, tele... sounds so...british 

no morning cardio today, i *should* pack.. lol! ok im going im going.. ill prob throw some stuff in my bag and come back online lol...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2004)

have a fun trip.....don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Greekie...Your gonna have sooo much fun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks jodie and pfunk!

I burned badly today 
I didnt burn yesterday so I went up in time..but he put me in a bed w/ new bulbs.. So now I am red like a lobster  and it hurts.. what should i do besides put aloe on it???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

aloe makes me peel.  But when I burn, I rarely stay burned after 1 day.  Sorry I cant help, Have fun


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

uh oh!! burn is not good!!  umm the aloe is good. I dont knwo what else!! 
Im sure itll be better in the morning!!  

Hope you have a wonderful trip girl!! your deserve to enjoy yourself!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I hope the redness and pain is pretty much gone tomorrow..and I hope I dont peel..lucky for me my face isnt burnt.. 
Thank goodness I covered it w/ a towel for part of the time..
I think the space between my boobs will probably peel, I HATE that.. oh well least my red tummy doesnt look as fat as my white tummy


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks jodie and pfunk!
> 
> I burned badly today
> I didnt burn yesterday so I went up in time..but he put me in a bed w/ new bulbs.. So now I am red like a lobster  and it hurts.. what should i do besides put aloe on it???




Hmmnn.. well what did you do different today from yesterday??  Different bed? No lotion.  Hey, I hear if you eat sugar before you go into the tanning bed, you will burn.  Do you believe me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

VERY funny david!!!!!

I went in a bed w new bulbs  stupid tanning salon person did it!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Go back to your salon or call around.  There is a product called Insurance and its made by California Tan, its only $15.00 for a big bottle.  It heals the capallaries that were burnt and turns your red into brown.  When I tan I use this stuff all the time.  It works wonders


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.californiatan.com/product/product_detail.ehtm?pid=10279


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Ive used it too-it works well. Only used it a couple of times though after getting badly burnt.


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> VERY funny david!!!!!
> 
> I went in a bed w new bulbs  stupid tanning salon person did it!




aaahhh... then that WOULD explain it then!  Sorry to hear about that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

Ive never seen it before so I doubt Ill be able to find it


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I just had eggs and im still so hungry.. ARGH


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Go back to your salon or call around.  There is a product called Insurance and its made by California Tan, its only $15.00 for a big bottle.  It heals the capallaries that were burnt and turns your red into brown.  When I tan I use this stuff all the time.  It works wonders



Insurance works GREAT!!    I normally go through a bottle every couple weeks in the summer!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2004)

to the IM Greek Goddess


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I just had eggs and im still so hungry.. ARGH



Eggs, eggs ,eggs...   what will you be livin' on for the next 4 days? (in Miami)

Big Bite Hot Dogs by 7-11 or the Tosquito's?  (Inside joke- yah know?  )  

Take care sweetie and don't forget, if you forget your wall charger, I will remember one for you!  But if you forget your phone... you're screwed!  DON'T FORGET YOUR PHONE!    Also, write my number down on something in case you do lose your phone!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

When do you leave Greeky? We will be lonely without you around here....who will make us laugh?


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Greek!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

ohhh I know we are gonna miss you Greeky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

But I hope you have A WONDERFUL TRIP!! AND Be careful!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2004)

Just caught up on your journal (that always takes a while ) I hope your burn went away.  Have a great time in Miami. 

PS - I am so proud of you for telling your mom. Therapy, the books and everyone here make for a great support system. You will be able to beat this hun. If it's any consolation I live at home with my parents and 2 brothers and we have TONs of JUNK! I can't avoid it if I wanted to but each day I try my best!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 12, 2004)

Ty Jodi and yellowmumba, I called around and was able to find and buy insurance..how many times a day do I need to use it? Should I keep using aloe as well?

Hi NT Jilly David Jstar and Stacey! I am leaving in the middle of the night.. towne car picking me and my friend up at 3:45am...in less than 12 hrs hehe so I will be going to bed early tonight. 

I WILL MISS YOU GUYS SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!! You are all like a family to me, and I will think of you's while I'm sunning my burnt buns  I'll probably be avoiding the sun.. I'm still red and ouchies..especially my back and butt!!!  

David I have no idea what I'm going to eat while I'm down there..I'll prob pick up some convenience foods like granola bars...and tuna in the packets.. hmm any ideas?

Hmm.. as for who can make you laugh..nobody can take my place  jk im sure you'll be just fine without me! 

I'm going to miamiiiiiiiiiiiiiii YAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Convenience foods=candy and chocolate! 

What is a town car?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

You are so much in need of a vacations!  Come back feeling like a whole new person!   

Did you save room for me in the suitcase??  or did shoes take up my space?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 12, 2004)

It's what they call the two people limos... they are nice big old people cars..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 12, 2004)

Jodie, my feet hurt and I dunno why..prob too much exercise?  .. but I am afraid I wont be able to wear my cute sandals w/ heels!! 

Damn feet!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

are they burnt too?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

greekie...ya gotta do the nasty dance to "Milkshake" song when your there!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 12, 2004)

I love getting down to hip hop..its my favorite music to dance to!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't know that Milkshake dance??? I wannnnna know!!!  I love that song!!

Greekie have a WONDERFUL TIME!!! Be good!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

It's a song!   hehe  I dunno if they have a dance for it or not...but I just thought she would do the grind thingie and roll the hips!


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I love getting down to hip hop..its my favorite music to dance to!!!!



Hmmnn... I should've have known this!  

Go to Nikki Beach on Sunday!!!
** I'm injured Viv!!!  I'll tell you about it later!  
Well, have a safe flight, OK?  I will be lurking around but mainly resting due to my chest pain!    But I won't let that stop me!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Have a super trip girlie! Take a tonne of pics.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 12, 2004)

I will, and hopefully David will take some too.

I'm off to bed, bye honeys I will miss you's


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2004)

Bye greeky  we will miss you


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

Met up with Vivian tonight in the Grove!  Folks, she HAS a nice body!   She's actually amusing , too!    Just asks her about "Oxygen"    LMAO!!!!!

Now, tomorrow should be a different story.  I guess we'll see how that goes as the dice rolls down the table.

Unfortunately, I had a Bachelor party to catch up with so I had to depart from Vivian and her friend.

  Weather was just right and the night was beautiful!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 14, 2004)

^ i hope your taking plenty of pictures...of her lol


----------



## david (Mar 14, 2004)

I haven't taken any as of yet!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.doctorajadams.com/InfectionsProtocol.html


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

Honey's I'm home!

nice body my ass david!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

I missed you guys, I had a good trip, but it wasnt great.. unfortunately didn't go to many good party spots..only went to the beach once.. 

Lived off junk food, looked like a blimp  
I drank, which is unusual for me.. got drunk for the first time ever last night.. now I know I'm not an obnoxious sloppy drunk yay
I did find out that I talk in my sleep 
I love the weather and the palm trees down there.. I wanna wear my tank tops and shorts not jeans and a sweatshirt 

Will post pics soon.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome back beautiful


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

welcome back hon! we missed you


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

TY Premi and sara


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Im so excited you are back, I missed you!!!!!!! Show us some pics!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I missed you guys, I had a good trip, but it wasnt great.. unfortunately didn't go to many good party spots..only went to the beach once..
> 
> Lived off junk food, looked like a blimp
> ...




LoL...we can drink together now...now that you have given in to the dark side mwahahah


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed yourself Viv! We missed you!!  
I think getting away like that was just what you needed! 
I wish I could have went to the warm sunny places! 
cant wait for some pics!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

aww thanks jilly and jen, hi cat

i missed u guys too.. im sad its going to snow here wish i wasnt back yet.. i hate snow..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

my mom even commented how bloated i look 

hopefully a few days of good eating and cardio will help me drop some water weight at least

oh well, at least i have another 2 months til summer........


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

cat isn't even old enough to go in a bar.  He'd have to steal his sister's ID.   

I'm glad you made it back ok and that you kinda had fun!  Don't worry about the bloat, its the junk foods.  It'll go away.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> cat isn't even old enough to go in a bar.  He'd have to steal his sister's ID.
> 
> I'm glad you made it back ok and that you kinda had fun!  Don't worry about the bloat, its the junk foods.  It'll go away.



hey! im tired of ur crap    jk i love it lol

btw i have 2 sisters, ages 5(or 6?)
and the other is either 2 or 3

so they def dont get me beer
and i dont look like them so ID wouldnt work ne way

now taht you mention it tho, me and friends no longer have access to alcohol, or cigars ne more 
oh well...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome back Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

Haha, I just remembered something I wanted to share

One day I wore a short blue dress, and it kept riding up in back cuz of my big ass  so the whole day my friend kept teasing me by singing "Baby got back" but that night she wore an even shorter dress.. well u can guess what I was singing right back to her!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

ty don don


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey sweetie!!!!

Glad you made it back in one piece!  I'm feeling a little better but I'm certainly not doing any jumping jacks around here.  

Viv found out an interesting revelelation last night on how some Native/tourist Floridian's are skinny.  How?  Just go to the "Leslie Restaurant" and eat there and have some Fabio guy-jean wearin'" dude half assed serve you!    Viv, I'm still livid about that dinner!  But you're absolutely correct about the ice cream making up the terrible service we had!  Haagen Daz= Freakin' delicious!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds like YOU need to bump the "Rage" thread


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

I think my salad had 1.5oz tuna steak on it


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 18, 2004)

dear i think the bloating is from yeast build up
may want to try primal defense


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I think my salad had 1.5oz tuna steak on it




Don't  forget the 10 oz. of chicken that we added from my plate.  


BTW, I enlarged the pictures in the gallery!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

why?? 

btw. do u think i can talk to u know who soon, i desperately need to start dieting again

han honey, i will look up primal defense ty


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2004)

I will see her Saturday for my session!

Ya like my signature??  

OK, I must run now so I can get back home and go to sleep!!  (for once)

Again, it was so great meeting you and hanging out with you and I'll miss your presence physically!  You're awesome girlie!  Now, go convince your parents to allow me to fly you into WPB so you can meet "you-know-who"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> why??



becuase where would we all be w/o your beauty?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

haha, u r nuts!!!

it was great meeting u too, now u know how silly i really am!
dont count on that happening... do u think its possible i can still talk to her online? *pretty please* 

Is it just me, or do i look retarded in that pic


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome back Greeky.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks jodi!

cat..ud be the same place u are now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

hmm
maybe your right...maybe not

but without you

i'd be at least 3% less happy


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

I feel so special


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

How is your diet coming along?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

she is developing the pictures i believe


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

HEY!! WELCOME BACK!! I'm glad you had a good time.
Don't worry about the bloat, once you get back into your routine it will go away.

Glad you came back in one Piece.


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

Welcome Back Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

hey sara! ty stacey and jstar!

my diet has been horrible, cuz i was on vacation.. going to clean it up now.. and will start something (dunno what yet) soon..
Yes I did take pics to get developed. but since I want a CD itll take 4 days! sheesh!

SUMMER IS COMING!!!!!!!  
I will need to be REALLY good.. I only have about 10 weeks or so


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Dangggggggg we can have a picture CD ready in One hour at Walgreens!!! Crazy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

I shouldve went to walgreens GRRRR!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Sowwwwwwy


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2004)

when are pics gonna be ready? are you gonna post them here or in the members pic forum....can't wait!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

dunno yet.. if i put them in the members pic forum can i still put them in my gallery?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

whats primal defense?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

not sure, mercola sells it tho..

actually i think its a probiotic blend..


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 19, 2004)

welcome back!  it felt quiet without you.  

so...when you say "you know who"  does that mean you might work with debi?


----------



## david (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> dunno yet.. if i put them in the members pic forum can i still put them in my gallery?



yes, you can!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

Ty nikegurl

i am hoping david will set me up to talk to her online

hi david


----------



## david (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Dangggggggg we can have a picture CD ready in One hour at Walgreens!!! Crazy!



that's the truth.  Where did you bring the film to?  "We-stink photos" ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

cvs


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

well, i went tanning and the guy that works there is soooo cute MMM MMMM!!!!!!

went to the gym, but couldnt get into it..only a weak 20min cardio.. oh well..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi GBC.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Bye GBC~


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

hi and bye premi wemi


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

why don;t you people goto chat room?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

dear you have all the symptoms of candida !! especially being greek that bacteria thrives on carbs and why it has manifested in your intestinal track...Doctors are oblivious to this and just treat specific symptoms rather then the cause and I have found out.  The laxatives i was from the doctor for 2 months lead to dehydration and trip to hospital ...

http://www.yeast-infection-defense.com/Symptoms-of-Yeast-Infection.html

eating all carbs you are going just feed the bacteria remeber eating I had you doing fruits veggies. moderate fat, moderate protein how well you were doing and feeling.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.soulhealer.com/yeast.htm

i scored 180 for males !!  THATS SCAREY @@


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> http://www.soulhealer.com/yeast.htm
> 
> i scored 180 for males !!  THATS SCAREY @@




umm I just scored 216 on this!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

umm... i wonder if i did it wrong, i scored 299..

but these symptoms can apply to so many different things....

btw, last night sucked, i ate tons of junk and was depressed.. i really need to lose this disgusting fat...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

can not loose fat if body can not assimualte food !! I am living proof of this !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.wholeapproach.com/diet/WholeApproach_Food_List.pdf

i suggest you take a look at me and what i have been going through and in about 4-5 weeks Iwill becompletly normal !!!  

http://www.wholeapproach.com/diet/WholeApproach_Food_List.pdf

http://www.health-truth.com/articles/candida.asp


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

this is what i suggest you do 
1. stop whining about weight
2 treating symptoms and gear towards cause
3. rid body of toxins by eating method stated above 2 weeks
4. REMOVE FECAL MATTER where bacteria grow from 
use product that i am going to use 
5 get benotonite and psyliium husk   
6 replensh with good bacteria  PRIMAL DEFENSE 

if those results of that test did not convince you I don;t know what will!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> http://www.wholeapproach.com/diet/WholeApproach_Food_List.pdf
> 
> i suggest you take a look at me and what i have been going through and in about 4-5 weeks Iwill becompletly normal !!!
> ...




great info.. thank you!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

Viv - I defintly think that you should give a detox a whirl. Im seriously thinking of doing the same assessing my own conditions etc and my being into naturopathic medicine I highly believe in these sort of things.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Colon Cleanse....ewwww


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Craig drinks this teas stuff that is like instant clean out the plumbing.  He calls it poopy tea!  I've never tried it.  I'm scared too!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

and it also wipes out natural flora as well , can lead to dehyradtion !  and you can be dependant upon it as well.  I have been down all avenues so i know.  By the way you are only cleaning of the top surface what about all the plaque build up from previous years.  colonics only get the top not the impacted matter and you are only treating the symptoms and not the cause


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 20, 2004)

by way if you keep playing around that bacteria will invade yur blood stream and get into your brain and can really cause problems.  My one friends almost died from it..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

is there a way to test for candida? a blood test?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

hey greek, have fun in florida?  Happy to be back in the cold NY area?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

yes i had fun but i am NOT happy to be back 

I will post pics when they are developed.. slow-frickin- CVS


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

Isn't CVS a 1hr photo? Back in class come Modnay?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

we wanted CD's.. so itll take days..

i dont have classes monday, so ill be back tuesday


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

What is it that you study?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

communication.

the website says pics r due back tomorrow, hopefully its right!


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Ty nikegurl
> 
> i am hoping david will set me up to talk to her online
> ...



Hey Viv!

I got so laid up and tied down last week that I forgot to confirm my own appointment with Debi!    So, I didn't train with her today either!    Oh well, but I did go on a FABULOUS date with a  FABULOUS gal last night at the last minute!  :jump:

Anyway, I will talk to her and arrange something next week.  (Thursday, when I see her)

That CVS you went to, was it in a small town where people ride up in horses?  

How is your friend, Christina doing?  Did she have a good time in SFLA.


SMALL NOTES: 

* Banana Joe's misses you.  
* That idiot at The Leslie restaurant misses you!
* Haagen Daaz's misses you!
* Oxygen Club misses you!

*  But mostly, I miss you as well!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww! 

what about the annoying guys at the souvenir shop, do they miss me too?? 

pics might actually be back tomorrow *hopefully*

btw sorry i sent the pm before I read this


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

That dweeb at the souvenir shop.... LMAO!!  He seemed rather annoyed in the beginning when you showed him those ridiculous crease stains on that black shirt, didn't he?  Hey, you have the white shirt now so are you going to like pose in it for us?  Don't forget to wet it down first with cold water!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!!! very funny!!!! 

I'll take a pic of me in the shirt... DRY


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

David is super sweet to ya Greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah,david is a good friend

as are you jilly! 

what would i do w/o my loving IM friends? *sigh* 

I need hugs, between the weather, my ears bothering me, getting sick, having my period, generally feeling like crap, and looking like a beached whale..today isn't the greatest of days..


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeee, Im bloated and pmsing too! (we really do have this weird connection eh??) I told Steve to just stay away from me tonight!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

i never thought id say this but.. i think i may actually be dark enough.. i never got dark enough before.. hmm... 

but the guy at the tanning salon is SOOOO cute...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

so ive been reading.. and antibiotics can cause yeast overgrowth..which can cause cravings for sugar/carbs.....

that makes a lot of sense...

oh did i mention how cute the tanning salon guy is????


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Why dont you ask him for coffee??


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

cuz i dont know if hes 

a) just being friendly
b) flirting
c) likes to talk too much
d) just tryin to sell tanning packages (most likely it)


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

wow Viv, I hope you don't have candida. Are you going to the doctors to get checked out?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

its a possibility jstar.. i am going to call the doc tomorrow to see if theres a test i can do


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

well hopefully they can figure out what exactly your body needs and you can be on the road to better health and leave all your problems behind....I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks sweetie... i hope to figure out what is going on w. my body soon.. i am sure it is holding me back from losing weight


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

it wont let me upload my pics to my gallery, maybe ill try the pics forum


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

cant upload them to the pics forum either


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> thanks sweetie... i hope to figure out what is going on w. my body soon.. i am sure it is holding me back from losing weight


No offense, but the pecan pie isn't?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Nah...that is ummm...sympathy food.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

GBC the one you did upload
(you in blue  )

stunning 

did you use up all of your alotted space??


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

i dont usually eat pecan pie 

i am working on uploading pics now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Well....c'mon girl, give up the goods

  how are you today greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

ok all the pics are up in my gallery, i dont think i have the patience to put them in the pics forum too


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

hey fit! go check me and my fat ass out


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey gbc, you not still mad at me? >:\

love the pics tho, very pretty


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

yes im still mad

thanks for the compliment.. which pic u like best?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks like you had a really fun time!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

i did have fun


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

good, you deserved it.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.auntbarbies.com/candidatest.htm?OVRAW=saliva test&OVKEY=saliva test&OVMTC=standard

want t find out if you have candida ?  try this I  tested postive

plus if you have a white film on you tongue indicates infection!!


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Why dont you ask him for coffee??




Yes, she should!  

But Viv, make sure it's Coffee and not Frappucino with whip cream and chocolate syrup!  

Jill, 

Viv made the Starbucks guy 's whip cream explode all over the counter!  I still haven't figured that out yet?!?!    One minute he has the can in his hand and the next minute  his cream was all over the counter and on his clothes!

Why do I say all of this?  Because Greeky is a hottie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> yes im still mad
> 
> thanks for the compliment.. which pic u like best?



 please forgive me *gets on hand and knees* please please please   (sincerely)

which i like best?? lets see

"waiting to go out" is prolly fave*
but i like the
"big comfy bed" you look so inviting 

and the one where you are at hooters

You fit in quite nice there

and the one taht says "jacuzi"
so sex-ay


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey fit! go check me and my fat ass out



Hmmnn... I went to your gallery and I didn't see a fat ass anywhere.  Was there another person in the room besides you?    C'mon hunny, I saw you in the flesh and your body is fine!!!  And, what your going to be doing soon (Dieting/Workout.... getting back on track) it will only IMPROVE what is already good!  Got me?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Great pics Viv!!  looks like you had a wonderful time! 
I totally agree with David, I dont see any fat pics either!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

awww i love u guys 

it really looks like i may have candida..so i may have to clear that out of my system before before going on a diet..

no carbs..where am i going to get my energy from 

mycat ill forgive u if u apologize sincerely to jilly..and change yo damn sig lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

hahaha... i made the starbucks guy cream... hahahahahaha


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

Greeky you are so pretty!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> it really looks like i may have candida..so i may have to clear that out of my system before before going on a diet..



ditto.. Im with you there Viv. Ill be doing the same soon. 
Ive pretty much assessed my own conditions and Im suffering from the same. detox on the way.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

ty sara (and everyone else)

jen what kind of detox will u be doing? 
the part about no carbs on anti candida diet is scaring me


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

Your pics look great sweetie!!! If I ever hear you complain about your body im gonna kick your ass-my arms are probably twice the size of yours, legs triple, and boobs 1/4 of yours! Your knockers kick ass chickie! Looks like you had a tonne of fun.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> awww i love u guys
> 
> it really looks like i may have candida..so i may have to clear that out of my system before before going on a diet..
> ...



go read page 3 of my whore journal

i did apologize and i meant it

didnt i jill?

I love Jill and all the other people here at IM
as cheesey and gay as taht sounds

i like this forum very much

I was just pissed for some reason

Im on my period   ???



and dont take that offensively


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

ok hon i forgive u 

jill, im a big girl, u know i weigh more than u


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

i still cant believe i posted my ASS in my gallery


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2004)

You may weigh more but you have the height that I dont!!! And the titas!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

omg sara is that my husband vin diesel? u should post here more often


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> jen what kind of detox will u be doing?
> the part about no carbs on anti candida diet is scaring me



Im not 100% certain right now, still in the planning process. Ill let you know more when I know. 
it shouldnt be the carbs that are scaring you... but what is going on in your body and the side effects you are getting. that scares me alone. I know Ill feel like shit for a while when the body is detoxing , however in the end, things will drastically improve!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey pretty girl!!

Great pics!  Looks like you had fun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks sapphy 

jen did u do the test where u spit into a glass of water and look for things dangling down like legs?

i cant do it yet...too much phlegm and blood yuck


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 22, 2004)

Viv have i ever lead you wrong and i know I am dead on with this and we had you one the right track before you went astray with acidpholis and digestive enzymes.  If you want to be your best you need to clear your system and don;t worry what the scale or mirror shows.  Priority now is getting your body and levels back in control and then your body will follow and you will be then able after a few months to reside a normal eating and not worry about  things so much becuase your body will be processing nutrients much more efficent and then you can do the carb rotation and be much better off.  Look at me I worked my ass off and I was going backwards so something in my body was pushing back and the white coating on my tongue, my symptoms, and alterations to the diet i made after the contest, high vinegar, whey protein, just was creating the optimal breedding ground..
just follow what i suggested and you wil be on your way to a summer that you wanted.  JUST TRUST ME ON THIS !!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

Ummm ... let's not hear anymore about your figure http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1153&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=2  

Looks like you had a great time.  Was the jacuzzi a favorite relax spot?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Viv have i ever lead you wrong and i know I am dead on with this and we had you one the right track before you went astray with acidpholis and digestive enzymes.  If you want to be your best you need to clear your system and don;t worry what the scale or mirror shows.  Priority now is getting your body and levels back in control and then your body will follow and you will be then able after a few months to reside a normal eating and not worry about  things so much becuase your body will be processing nutrients much more efficent and then you can do the carb rotation and be much better off.  Look at me I worked my ass off and I was going backwards so something in my body was pushing back and the white coating on my tongue, my symptoms, and alterations to the diet i made after the contest, high vinegar, whey protein, just was creating the optimal breedding ground..
> just follow what i suggested and you wil be on your way to a summer that you wanted.  JUST TRUST ME ON THIS !!




Viv, I truly feel that you should follow HANS advice, as I am doing the same. he's right. Do whats the best for you hun, and your health comes first !


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

Good morning, how are you feeling today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

that dress just looks good on me nt i dont look as good in my other clothes...

jen.. i am gonna read up more about it and start eliminating foods..its gonna be tough but what can u do? i wonder if coffee and tea are ok.. sweetened w/ stevia... cream? i dunno..

hey good morning cat, im feeling so so, still sick! GRR!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

oh and  i loooove the jacuzzi! i wish i had one at my house!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> jen.. i am gonna read up more about it and start eliminating foods..its gonna be tough but what can u do? i wonder if coffee and tea are ok.. sweetened w/ stevia... cream? i dunno..



no coffee. only herbal teas. no cream. one place said stevia was ok. 
PM me your email address and Ill send you the info that I have come up with.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

what about green tea? 


no coffee


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 22, 2004)

NO COFFE, CAFFINE !!  , DIARY,  PEROID !! its only for a short time but benfits will be well worth it !!  Look how much I have suffered.  Continue you to do what you are doing and you will never get there becaue you can not fight your body.  One of my freinds almost died from this so keep fooling around.  just from a few days my mental clarity, enery levels are improving, anxiety has ceased and I am in control of my life once again So i know I am on the right track and things will only get better but i know it is going to take time, but benfits will out way the pain i have been thorugh


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Viv good luck on everything hun and glad you had a great time in Florida, nice pics!!!  Relax and don't stress, take Hans advice, you will do great!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

i'm going to keep reading, and probably tell my mom that the doctor told me to do this.. we'll see

today i bought a big bag of peanut butter M&M's and ate most of them. i cant believe i did that.. I never used to do that.. this is ridiculous


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

omg i just bought a pack of sweetarts!! 
im going to helll


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 22, 2004)

umm..it was a big bag.......

and i had andes mints too  

i think im retarded


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

^if your retarded, what does that make me?
(hmm ive said that b4....)


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i'm going to keep reading, and probably tell my mom that the doctor told me to do this.. we'll see
> 
> today i bought a big bag of peanut butter M&M's and ate most of them. i cant believe i did that.. I never used to do that.. this is ridiculous


K-this is freaky shit. Last week I bought a bag of reese pb eggies-they are almost exactally like mini eggs, but with pb inside. I ate the whole bag. I was mad afterwards that I even bought the shit. Twin sister my gosh!


----------



## sara (Mar 22, 2004)

Dont feel bad.. I bought some dippin dots ice cream for my parents today..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

I bought a big bag of Penut M&M's from the Easter candy Isle last friday-- I still have half the bag.. I found out WHY~ I hid them from myself- SO its not the first thing I see when I open the pantry.


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> umm..it was a big bag.......


Me too


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I bought a big bag of Penut M&M's from the Easter candy Isle last friday-- I still have half the bag.. I found out WHY~ I hid them from myself- SO its not the first thing I see when I open the pantry.


I still know they are there though


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

Haha.  I have Reeses Pieces in one of my drawers from Halloween.  I refuse to touch them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2004)

everybody stand up and applaud don for not being a woman 

don u just dont understand


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> everybody stand up and applaud don for not being a woman
> 
> don u just dont understand



I have a girl and I know how she gets around sweets.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I still know they are there though



hehe...yeah I know..its sooo damn hard. I wish I wouldn't have bought them.. this is the first time a bag has lasted me this long!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

HI viv


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2004)

hi babsie!  how are you??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry had to comment on this:

Why are you women so obsessed with food???

I mean its just an object you put into your body for nurishment...

You like worship it or something...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

I worship food! 


Hiyas GBC


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2004)

hi premi

we dont worship food..just sweets  

sweets raise ur serotonin....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I worship food!



You aint the only one.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> sorry had to comment on this:
> 
> Why are you women so obsessed with food???
> ...



Some people just enjoy to eat bro.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Yea, obviously "powerpussy" doesnt... Look at his scrawny ass!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 23, 2004)

Im a litle lost "powerpussy"?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

Who is "powerpussy"?  


Hello Viv!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts...

Power CAT, hence "power pussy"  Rissole came up with it.


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh, gotcha!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 23, 2004)

RIGHT, I like it, it fits


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2004)

be nice to cat! hes a good kid when hes not being bitter 

im gonna upload a really funky version of my ass pic


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Is the "funky version" in a thong?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 23, 2004)

ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!

no..go look


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> be nice to cat! hes a good kid when hes not being bitter
> 
> im gonna upload a really funky version of my ass pic




You nut!  :It's cool though!

BTW, I did take the picture down.  NT was wanting to see it brighter.  I don't understand.  On my home computer, it's fine.  But at work, it's dark.  The settings are fine and it's even a NEWER monitor then my home computer.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey there GBC!!!

How r u this am???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Viv!! Your pictures look great!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

hey sapphy and ncgirl! thanks! i loved it down there!

i got on the scale today OMG


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

i dont know why im surprised, ive been eating like crap.. 

guess cuz i havent been that high in a while.. and i dont feel i look THAT bad... weird..


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

well your pictures you dont look bad at all hun!  
dont let the scale play mind games with you. 

did you get all those emails with info I sent?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks for standing up for me viv 

Yea Riss came up with powerpussy i rather like it 

Lol PM...I enjoy food a lot
thats why i weigh 205 now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i dont know why im surprised, ive been eating like crap..
> 
> guess cuz i havent been that high in a while.. and i dont feel i look THAT bad... weird..



yea...you may know what it will say
but sometimes it still suprises you when you actually do it...
dont worry tho

Your still on fire


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Greekie! Those pics are so nice! You don't look like you decsribe yourself at all (which is not in a good way). You look great.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

Had I known you went to Hooter's .........  I would've joined ya!  

Mmmnnn... wings!!!

But I know you had bad service there bc/ the gal was b*tch!  
Seems like everywhere we went food wise (besides H. Daz) we had bad service!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

yes i got it ty jen 

anytime cat 

ty jstar... i was soooo bloated, i found out why when i got my period the day i came back! but right now i am like 5lbs heavier than i thought i was ouch

david.. i always seem to get bad service, to the point where good service surprises me


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

at least you got it AFTER you came back! BTW you don't look bloated in those pics!

I am going to Florida too - end of June.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks!

i wish i was going back again!!! its so much nicer than jersey


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> at least you got it AFTER you came back! BTW you don't look bloated in those pics!
> 
> I am going to Florida too - end of June.



Hi Viv!

I wanna recap for laughter purposes!

Hooters- bad service
Starbucks- whip cream guy- outta control
Cab Driver- pretended to be lost!  
The Leslie- We won't talk about that incident (s)
Valet Guy- Bad photographer!  



Hi JStar!   


Are you coming for a competition or for just pleasure purpose?


Hey Viv, that band is playing in the Grove this weekend and my friend is down from Connecticut!  No Sleep again for me this weekend!  The band plays from 12 am- 4 am.  Sickening, huh?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

hahahahaha

i need to go party! last weekend i basically did nothing fun.. so im overdue.. i gotta go out every weekend at least once.. or it bugs me!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahahahaha
> 
> i need to go party! last weekend i basically did nothing fun.. so im overdue.. i gotta go out every weekend at least once.. or it bugs me!



Me too!!!!


Definitely going to live it beyond "UP" this weekend! 

The party has already begun since last night!!  I'm going up $@ts creek


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, I tried going no carb today so I can first of all get my sugar addiction under control, and to starve the candida.. but I just ate bread...

On the other hand, my meal at Outback was delicious! 

I don't know what to do.. I just know I need to do something...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

i'm sad..as usual 

Why cant I just be happy? Why do I have to have problems with my health, eating and losing weight?

Why cant this just be easy? WHY??????????


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Be careful greeky, is it really necesssary to go "no" carb?? I read that sugar is non-addictive. WHo knows, that justs what I read.

I saw on this weight loss show tonight. This lady lost like 100 pounds, and one thing that helped her was she kept her scale in the kitchen!! Everytime she'd go to snack etc.. the scale would be there and she'd step on it. You know what Im trying to say. Im gonna try it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey Viv, how are ya today?

What did you have at Outback??  I love that place.   You know I get the Queensland Chicken and Shrimp....on a cheat meal and I also like the Alice Springs Chicken -- but I get that w/ no cheese.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

What new pic?  Did you put a new one in your gallery?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

I just ate half a blueberry muffin.

I have issues man.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

i added a bunch to my gallery fitgirl

i had a 9 oz sirloin w veggies, salad, and some of the dark whatever it was bread..


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey chicklit, I have an idea. You should start fresh tomorrow. A new journal-this is on page 56 , and a new avi-the pic of your butt would be my pick. Just a thought


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

HAHAHAHHA the pic of my butt as avi.. oh boy... how can i shrink pics to avi size anyway, somebody else did it for me last time


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Avitar resizer


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

i think id need to crop it first... black and white or color?


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Either!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

im so upset..and that half a muffin just made me crave more sugar.. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! I wish I could just turn my brain off for a while


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats usually not a problem for me. I just go to school, and off it goes.


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

What are your thoughts on my scale idea? Steves gonna be like, what the fuck is the scale doing in the kitchen!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

I am confused.  Why not just NOT eat it(sugar)?  Sure it pesters at you, but its only a craving.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Just eat some splenda on a spoon.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

No... just dont eat sweet shit


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Damnit Dave!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

splenda on a spoon doesnt appeal to me anymore

my problem with sugar is i indefinately want more.. the craving doesnt go away when i let myself have some. it gets wayyy worse

jillian i have a bad pic i didnt post.. i should look at it every time i wanna eat...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Honestly, every time I have a craving for something I make a protein shake with nat. peanut butter and it fills me up for awhile.  I know it doesnt sound too appealing, but it works.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Thats what happens...  When I am eating perfect, I dont crave a thing.  But once I binge on icecream, I will crave sugary sweet shit for weeks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

Is that M. Bison on your Avatar?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah i look like a cow dont i hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Yup, its M. Byson.  He is the best street fighter


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

@ GBC.  I hope not girl... otherwise that would mean im into beastiality


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

wish u were on msn or something i need somebody to talk to


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL.... no no no.. not THAT kind of BISON.

ROFLAMO.

Sorry Greek, not you dear, I was talking about PreMier's Avatar.

Your Avatar is obviously a playboy model


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

go to the java chat here on IM


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

*rolls her eyes*


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

ok cat good idea.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

hear that PM?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> wish u were on msn or something i need somebody to talk to




They killed it here at my work   I have no chat now.. fuckers


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

oops i went in and got distracted.. such a blonde..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

lol yea what happened there gbc


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Post that pic!!! You might wanna post your meals too hon, I find it helps me. Last night when Steve "made" me eat the pizza, he then asked, "are you gonna post that in you journal?". I was like, yup!!!!!! When other people "see" what Im eating, it almost makes me not want to eat bad.

Ive also cut out any diet drinks, and uped my water-I find that helps with the cravings and full feeling-the only thing is I pee ATLEAST 20X a day, no joke.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

the thing is.. writing down what i eat is a pain and a stressor.. i dunno


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> lol yea what happened there gbc



You didnt answer either dill hole!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> the thing is.. writing down what i eat is a pain and a stressor.. i dunno



 
dont get lazy on the job girl!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You didnt answer either dill hole!



hahahah 

i went in there for a lil while, and only gbc was in there

then she didnt talk and i had to go shower....then i saw what all you said

and camaro...LOL

he entered and exited like 20 times


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 25, 2004)

i successfully changed my avi.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

Viv - you need to complelty drop all the sugar. it will be hard at first but your cravings will go away once you discontinute consuming them. its a vicious cycle -crave then give in- then crave, etc. 

Nice new avi!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Viv Nice avi 

grrr I am sooo addicted to sugar too. I can go 4-5 days eating clean then I get mad cravings...they are so strong that I feel like if I don't eat it I will explode. 

Jen - is that true? If you can give up sugar for a certain period of time the cravings go away? I hope so....

David: I am going to FL for 2 weeks with my family, not for a competition. Maybe next yr though


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 26, 2004)

VIV look what i found !!! 

http://www.candida-society.org/ncs/digestv1i3.htm


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i successfully changed my avi.



Very nice Viv!!  I like your artistic touch....  I may try to do something like that too!  Very sexy too , B  TW!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Jen - is that true? If you can give up sugar for a certain period of time the cravings go away? I hope so....




Very true indeed.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

yuppers!!! try giving up sugar and processed carbs for just ONE WEEK and I guarantee you that your cravings will greatly diminish!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

I like it! Im glad you listened!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks everyone

han that is an excellent article.. sounds like me.. but in the end..it doesnt really help you with what to do to fix it! 

I will be starting a new journal, but I am cranky, and will go to the gym first lol


----------

